# Active Shooter Reported Near Planned Parenthood In Colorado



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.

The Colorado Springs Police Department confirmed to The Huffington Post that there are reports of an active shooter near the facility, but could not say whether the incident is taking place inside or outside the building.

Brigitte Wolfe, who works at a restaurant next door, told the Denver Post she saw at least a dozen police cars.

"We were looking out the window and we had an officer wave us back inside," Wolfe said.

The situation is unfolding less than a month after a shooting rampage left four people dead in Colorado Springs, including the gunman.

_This is a developing story. Check back for updates._

Active Shooter Reported In Colorado Springs Near Planned Parenthood

Is this another self-righteous homegrown terrorist anti-abortion nut?  We shall see...


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

CNN is reporting that ATF and FBI are also responding.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> 
> The Colorado Springs Police Department confirmed to The Huffington Post that there are reports of an active shooter near the facility, but could not say whether the incident is taking place inside or outside the building.
> 
> ...


Gotta be a Muslim right?  Sure thing...


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 27, 2015)

One person said that it started out with someone randomly shooting at cars driving by.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> s this another self-righteous homegrown terrorist anti-abortion nut?


Or none of the above?


----------



## playtime (Nov 27, 2015)

whoever it is (American?) & their agenda (abortion nut or general nut? or Muslim?)is not any different than any other homegrown terrorist.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 27, 2015)

Might be BLM trying to stop people from going to the nearby supermarket.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

Colorado Gazzete said it's in the "vicinity" of a PP.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Colorado Gazzete said it's in the "vicinity" of a PP.



Duh, ain't that what the thread title implies?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 27, 2015)

playtime said:


> whoever it is (American?) & their agenda (abortion nut or general nut? or Muslim?)is not any different than any homegrown terrorist.



   Sure there's a difference.
If it's a foreign terrorist he shouldnt have been here in the first place.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Colorado Gazzete said it's in the "vicinity" of a PP.
> ...



I  wasn't responding to your thread title, Pokiehontas. Everyone is assuming the shooting is taking place at PP, there is no news of that, from what I read it's all out in a street


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Nov 27, 2015)

It'll be another un-hinged left-winged whacko - in a "Gun Free" zone


----------



## playtime (Nov 27, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > whoever it is (American?) & their agenda (abortion nut or general nut? or Muslim?)is not any different than any homegrown terrorist.
> ...



Unless he/she/it is here legally.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Colorado Gazzete said it's in the "vicinity" of a PP.
> ...



Article on CNN also says "A grocery store and bank are nearby, Wolfe noted."


Wonder why they didn't say by the grocery store, or by the bank?

Wouldn't raise enough interest?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 27, 2015)

playtime said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



  Than he/she wasnt properly vetted and never should have been allowed to enter in the first place.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

Shooter detained and three officers shot.


WillHaftawaite said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Tweets are saying all the shooting was around a Chase bank.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 27, 2015)

Let's hope it's a Muslim shooting at the planned parenthood facility. That will stop the Liberals from wanting any more Muslims brought into this country.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 27, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Shooter detained and three officers shot.
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



    So more than likely a bank robbery committed by some fine upstanding black youths.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 27, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Shooter detained and three officers shot.
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



failed bank robbery?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

Three officers down. Supposedly the shooter had propane tanks se


HereWeGoAgain said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Shooter detained and three officers shot.
> ...



IDK, unlike daffy Libs I wait for the facts to come out


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 27, 2015)

They're saying he's holed up in the planned parenthood building.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 27, 2015)

The libs on the news have boners talking about how it could very well be someone upset with all the PP videos.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

Attempted bank robbery by some aryan brotherhood type nut.  Find out where  are John Coor and Dave Alford.  They know all the nuts there.  Dude was after money, bungled it, and hunkered in PP.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm seeing the shooter is detained. But then again I'm seeing all sorts of garbage on Twitter, one woman tweeted "white domestic terrorist attacks PP" ....good grief


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

Might be, but I think it is an aryan wannabee bank robber who fucked up.


----------



## August West (Nov 27, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Let's hope it's a Muslim shooting at the planned parenthood facility. That will stop the Liberals from wanting any more Muslims brought into this country.


You could be right. Muslims and fake Christians share the same views about abortion....and a whole lot of other things.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2015)

That's going to really break my heart if a PP get's shot up.


----------



## August West (Nov 27, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> The libs on the news have boners talking about how it could very well be someone upset with all the PP videos.


And you`re having some sort of sexual fantasy? You can take that somewhere else if you don`t mind.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 27, 2015)

Guy is white, with white beard. Gotta be Santa


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 27, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> Guy is white, with white beard. Gotta be Santa




Hey, I resemble that remark


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 27, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> That's going to really break my heart if a PP get's shot up.


So Pro-Life of you.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> Guy is white, with white beard. Gotta be Santa





tyroneweaver said:


> Guy is white, with white beard. Gotta be Santa



"Say hello to my little friends !"


----------



## S.J. (Nov 27, 2015)

Must be a gun free zone.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 27, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Guy is white, with white beard. Gotta be Santa
> ...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2015)

Merry Christmas PP !!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

Santa short on cash?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 27, 2015)

Are Christians going to denounce this act of terrorism?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Might be, but I think it is an aryan wannabee bank robber who fucked up.


Well, you better rush down there and protect one of your fellow brothers of the cloth.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2015)

"Hmmmmm, this baby woulda never been born if I hadn't shot up that Planned Parenthood that time !"


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Are Christians going to denounce this act of terrorism?



Maybe they will, I'm not a Christian, so no I won't denounce it.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 27, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Are Christians going to denounce this act of terrorism?


or as a mod you could ban him.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Are Christians going to denounce this act of terrorism?



Of course we will. Sheesh


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

Colorado Springs police say no connection to Planned Parenthood.....the libs "curses foiled again"


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

*3 Officers Hurt in Colorado Springs Active Shooter Situation, Gunman 'Contained'*

*3 Officers Hurt in Colorado Springs Active Shooter Situation*


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > That's going to really break my heart if a PP get's shot up.
> ...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Colorado Springs police say no connection to Planned Parenthood.....the libs "curses foiled again"



They'll sincerely be disappointed if that's the case.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Colorado Springs police say no connection to Planned Parenthood.....the libs "curses foiled again"
> ...



Whatever the reason it's sad it happened.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

Right now it's Gunman  3   Cops  0

The needs to be redressed.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

mmmmmmm....

“We’re not sure what the connection is to Planned Parenthood,” but that was the original address received, said Lt. Catherine Buckley, a police spokeswoman, during a news conference.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/28/us/colorado-planned-parenthood-shooting.html


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

ALL of Colorado Springs carries.

If the shooter had gone into PP, the receptionist would have shot him in the face.


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 27, 2015)

> A man wearing hunting gear and armed with a long gun was barricaded inside a Planned Parenthood clinic in Colorado Springs Friday after repeatedly opening fire on police, injuring three officers and an unknown number of civilians, police said.



3 cops injured by gunman in Planned Parenthood clinic in Colo.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

*4 dead, including suspect, in Colorado Springs shooting



*
cnn.com


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> 
> The Colorado Springs Police Department confirmed to The Huffington Post that there are reports of an active shooter near the facility, but could not say whether the incident is taking place inside or outside the building.
> 
> ...




sounds like a rightwing white christian terrorist


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

Charles Johnson @Green_Footballs
Prediction: right wing blog commenters are going to be cheering and applauding this attack. They always do. http://lgf.bz/1Nd73KJ

1:53 PM - 27 Nov 2015


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Are Christians going to denounce this act of terrorism?


I'm sure anyone with some sense of right and wrong will condemn this.  Funny though that no one knows yet whether it's related to the Planned Parenthood or if the location is just a coincidence......  Way to jump to conclusions twit.......


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> CNN is reporting that ATF and FBI are also responding.


Got to protect those Baby-Killers at all costs.


----------



## jillian (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> 
> The Colorado Springs Police Department confirmed to The Huffington Post that there are reports of an active shooter near the facility, but could not say whether the incident is taking place inside or outside the building.
> 
> ...



this is what happens when religious zealots get guns.


----------



## jillian (Nov 27, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > CNN is reporting that ATF and FBI are also responding.
> ...



no, idiot... terrorists need to leave women alone


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Let's hope it's a Muslim shooting at the planned parenthood facility. That will stop the Liberals from wanting any more Muslims brought into this country.


no it most probably  was one of your  rightwing goyim terrorists


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 27, 2015)

*4 dead, including suspect, in Colorado Springs shooting




*


> *Just heard on the scanner it's a black male.*


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Nov 27, 2015)

Pardon me, isn't Colorado a pro-weed/anti-gun state? 
Well, there's part of the big-picture problem.
Next?


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Nov 27, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> *4 dead, including suspect, in Colorado Springs shooting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear. Obama will have to name his son after him.


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

Colorado springs is a hotbed and a nest of christian extremist fundamentalism

*Colorado Springs a Mecca for Evangelical Christians

Colorado Springs a Mecca for Evangelical Christians*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

CS is fundamentalist Christian haven.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

jillian said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> ...


Uummmm, I'd expect this kind of jumping to conclusions from the obvious anti-Muslim, anti-Christian hacks.......  Not you........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> Colorado springs is a hotbed and a nest of christian extremist fundamentalism
> 
> *Colorado Springs a Mecca for Evangelical Christians
> 
> Colorado Springs a Mecca for Evangelical Christians*


You like playing dust devil?


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

We knew about colorado springs and the christian taliban a few years ago, something should have been done about them then 


*"We're Dealing with a Christian Taliban" 

"We're Dealing with a Christian Taliban"*


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> *4 dead, including suspect, in Colorado Springs shooting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who told you that?  Allen West?  That is nothing like I'm hearing on CNN.  Nothing!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

Police Sgt. Kevin Miyakusu told _CNN_ that the shooter could be holding hostages, but these reports remain unconfirmed.

“Right now we don’t know if there are any hostages,” he said. “It is an ongoing situation.”

Witnesses said that Colorado Springs Police and the Colorado State Patrol are present at the site of the incident, with guns drawn and pointed in the direction of the Planned Parenthood clinic.


Read more at ‘Multiple Victims’ Reported In Active Shooter Situation In Colorado Springs, Hostage Situation Likely [Breaking]


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Ongoing proof that liberals are idiots.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> Colorado springs is a hotbed and a nest of christian extremist fundamentalism
> 
> *Colorado Springs a Mecca for Evangelical Christians
> 
> Colorado Springs a Mecca for Evangelical Christians*



Dope smoking, same-sex marriage Liberal "Rocky Mountain High" freaks are not very good Christians, so you can relax.


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

If it is validated that they are christian extremist terrorists . maybe  drones should be sent in to attack their christian madrasas.


----------



## jillian (Nov 27, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > *4 dead, including suspect, in Colorado Springs shooting
> ...



imbecile.

i don't think i've ever seen a more vile group of people than the rightwingnut pretend christian bigots on this board.


----------



## jillian (Nov 27, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Colorado springs is a hotbed and a nest of christian extremist fundamentalism
> ...




want to try that again after you have an IQ of more than double digits?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> 
> The Colorado Springs Police Department confirmed to The Huffington Post that there are reports of an active shooter near the facility, but could not say whether the incident is taking place inside or outside the building.
> 
> ...


Do you wish it is a so called nutter in your mind, and especially one that goes by the stereo type in which you labeled in a certain way, and that you so loath in life? Hate to see you disappointed if it is a sleeper cell of terrorist or a lone terrorist affiliated with ISIL.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Ongoing proof that people jump to conclusions based on what they want to believe...... regardless of political affiliation......


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> If it is validated that they are christian extremist terrorists . maybe  drones should be sent in to attack their christian madrasas.



^^^^^^

As Bat-Guno prays to baby Jesus that he is right........otherwise, risks looking like the common ass-clown that he really is.


----------



## jillian (Nov 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



who is jumping to inappropriate conclusions besides the storefront pretender o/p and his buddies.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Nov 27, 2015)

jillian said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



Try what again? It's dumbed down to like a pre-school level. You need it lower?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> If it is validated that they are christian extremist terrorists . maybe  drones should be sent in to attack their christian madrasas.


Constitution protects religious opinion and worship.

I agree that drones should be used to keep an eye in the sky on anti-Godist meetings.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Nov 27, 2015)

jillian said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



What to you is the model Christian, you know, the type you favor/associate yourself with?


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Colorado springs is a hotbed and a nest of christian extremist fundamentalism
> ...




colorado springs in a nest of fundy christers ,  look it up

*Influx makes Colorado Springs nation's evangelical capital 

Rise of Religious Groups Divides Conservative Town :  Tolerance: Influx makes Colorado Springs nation's evangelical capital. Some see threat to city's traditions.*


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Wouldn't have the implications that the left wing media loves to fuel.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



So why is the shooter black? Did he cross over the border from somewhere? Obviously not a local...


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Look at all that global warming coming down on Colorado...


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Colorado springs is a hotbed and a nest of christian extremist fundamentalism
> ...


not too bight are you, chief  pollock


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...





guno said:


> colorado springs in a nest of fundy christers , look it up



Was the shooter a Fundy Christer?

or are you just typing without thinking again?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

I thought the ocean would be lapping at there feet by now..


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2015)

Can you hear that sound.....?  It is the sound of left wingers praying to a god they don't believe exists that the shooter actually targeted planned parenthood.......and hoping against hope that the guy is a member of the Tea Party and Wearing a Donald Trump hat........


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



Homegrown right-wing religious extremist nuts are more dangerous than foreign terrorists.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...





Who is reporting that the shooter is black?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

jillian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


Did I say any different?  If so show me where...... otherwise reserve judgement until you have the facts......... as I would expect reasonable people to do.......


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...



Do they us pressure cookers? Shoot up military bases or recruiting centers? Fly into towers? Good grief, shitting bull, you're such a tard


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

If he is a nutter, he was created by a democrat leftist due to their idiocy or if he is a terrorist, then he has been cottled or has been given mixed messages by the lefties in which has emboldened them more and more in the world.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Look at all that global warming coming down on Colorado...



Thanks for showing you don't know how global warming works.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

CNN reporting that the shooter is definitely inside Planned Parenthood building.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 27, 2015)

Once again, it's happened again, Obama speaks to the nation, and tells us that all is well, ISIS is under control, no need to panic, etc. etc, and look at what happened later that day/night?
And yesterday/or Wednesday Obama informed us that there is no intelligence regarding a possible attack/shooting in the making, and look at what just happened a little while ago in Colorado. 
It seems that when Obama speaks, The Opposite Happens!!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...









Homegrown Extremism: Deadly Attacks Since 9/11 | The International Security Program


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 27, 2015)

.
MSNBC reporting that extra-terrestrials have landed on the Whitehouse lawn. I am not sure if I believe them...

.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Look at all that global warming coming down on Colorado...
> ...


Global warming is neither.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> *4 dead, including suspect, in Colorado Springs shooting
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm listening to the police scanner and heard he's white, wearing a trench coat.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...


Well tell your leftist buddies to stop creating these kinds of people that you fear in life.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



It's obvious you ain't a registered genius - but at least try to make sense.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> *4 dead, including suspect, in Colorado Springs shooting
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dumbass!

OFFICER DOWN
11/27/15 13:02 (COLORADO SPRINGS - ) UPDATE: UNITS ON SCENE NOW RPTG 3 OFFICERS DOWN, UNKWN SEVERITY OF INJURIES, WHITE MALE ADULT SUBJECT STILL AT LARGE [COL027]

El Paso County Colorado Live Audio Feeds


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 27, 2015)

so who will get the blame this time?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Look at all that global warming coming down on Colorado...
> ...


Oh I know how it works alright... There is the claim, and then there is the robbing of the Treasury based upon the claim. Brilliant...


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Funny.  It's hard to rob the Treasury after Bush looted it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Now they're reporting the shooter is in the Planned Parenthood building and there's an active firefight between the police and the shooter in the building.


----------



## Timmy (Nov 27, 2015)

It's at a planned parenthood .  Guessing it's not ISIS .

Probably some right winger.  In which case it will be "nothing to see here".


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

He may well be a bad guy who hates PP.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

This cat must be a bank robber possibly, because if he was a nutter or terrorist, then he may have turned the gun on himself by now... This person didn't expect this to go arry like it has, so it could very well be a bank robber.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> This cat must be a bank robber possibly, because if he was a nutter or terrorist, then he may have turned the gun on himself by now... This person didn't expect this to go arry like it has, so it could very well be a bank robber.



Thanks for your Marion Morrison analysis.


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

fundy christers must be  cheering and praising their jesus


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

The fact that he is fighting it out so well, then his plan was to get away.


----------



## Timmy (Nov 27, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> so who will get the blame this time?



We get a mass shooting like once a month .  Suddenly people Are worried about ISIS ?  As if this shit doesn't happen all the time .


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 27, 2015)

well, another good reason why we need those "Unchecked Syrian Refugees"!!!!


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 27, 2015)

Timmy said:


> It's at a planned parenthood .  Guessing it's not ISIS .
> 
> Probably some right winger.  In which case it will be "nothing to see here".


i blame sarah palin,,,well, for now.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 27, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> so who will get the blame this time?



Bush, Reagan, Ford?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...




Personal responsibility, right?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hmmm, if it was s bank robber, then the police would have been able to tell us that by now... Right?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 27, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > so who will get the blame this time?
> ...


so will this be another fair reason to take away guns from everyone in Colorado?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

I mean if it started in the bank, then we should already know that by now.


----------



## Timmy (Nov 27, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> well, another good reason why we need those "Unchecked Syrian Refugees"!!!!



And if it's a right wing nut (aka the usual mass shooter ) what will you say ?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > If it is validated that they are christian extremist terrorists . maybe  drones should be sent in to attack their christian madrasas.
> ...



It would figure you would side with goono.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Put someone in a tight enough box in life, then what comes out of the box ain't good usually.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 27, 2015)

thats it! My evening plans to go shopping in Chicago, then off to the Mall Of White Americans in Minnesota are on hold!!!!


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 27, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > so who will get the blame this time?
> ...


so want to make any guesses on what day Obama will blame the shooting on cops acting stupidly?


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 27, 2015)

So does anyone actually know anything for sure or is everyone here just speculating and guessing and casting blame in all directions without any proof of anything?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 27, 2015)

"Colorado Springs Shooting.Anyone Watching?But, Obama Just Told Us No Need To Worry,Yes?"

As is typical of most on the reprehensible right, a conservative attempts to exploit  this event for some perceived partisan gain.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Could be a terrorist, being that they haven't contained this killer or shooter yet.. It could be also an anti-planned parenthood activist that went over the edge. Who knows really.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 27, 2015)

You and yours made sure to run with that headline, having no idea what was going on.  There is also a Chase bank right there as well, but no, planned parenthood had to be the first frame of reference.  





Lakhota said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Colorado Gazzete said it's in the "vicinity" of a PP.
> ...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




I hope you're on the *watch list*.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> So does anyone actually know anything for sure or is everyone here just speculating and guessing and casting blame in all directions without any proof of anything?


Just slinging it, but you see the hopefuls in here..


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

depotoo said:


> You and yours made sure to run with that headline, having no idea what was going on.  There is also a Chase bank right there as well, but no, planned parenthood had to be the first frame of reference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The fist call to the police was from Planned Parenthood, according to reports.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 27, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> so who will get the blame this time?


Ted Cruz voters, of course. He recently attended a Kill The Gays conference and if they don't have any gays handy to kill the Right will kill doctors and patients.


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 27, 2015)

.
Oh Gosh ... now MSNBC is reporting that extra-terrestrials were trying to rob a Chase bank!


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


You don't think nutters are created by policies and culture in which they agree with do you ? No they on either side are created by policies and cultural shifts in which they don't agree with.. Do you refute this ?

If this is an anti-abortion nutter, then you would agree that he doesn't agree with the policies that are supported by the left in which supports planned parenthood and tries to fund it. So if this is the case, then he chose to attack the facility that he figures is doing something that he can't deal with in life. To separate the policies and support from the activity is something that is hoped for in such situations.  Don't play dumb, because all these incidents are tied to much broader and bigger issues, and they are dealt with one by one when they become violent situations.

There will always be problems, so that's why it's important to address these issues before it keeps ending up like this in life.

This nation needs a unifier and not a divider. How long, how long must we sing this song, how long, how long. U2..


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 27, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> so who will get the blame this time?



The shooter?

Or is that too non-conspiracy theory for you?


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Nov 27, 2015)

percysunshine said:


> .
> Oh Gosh ... now MSNBC is reporting that extra-terrestrials were trying to rob a Chase bank!



Well, it's MSNBC. Soon, it'll be all GW Bush's fault. Stay tuned.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I'm not.  We still don't know for a fact the target was Planned Parenthood or the bank next door to it.  Hopefully we'll find out one way or the other.  But don't let that stop your spinning, it's amusing to watch........


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




I think nutters are nutters.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 27, 2015)

Well, since the bank and pp are next to one another, then I would assume, since he was shooting at cars, that  they would be one of the first to make a call.  It does not mean that was his focus at that point.  It was done for a reason.  





Carla_Danger said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > You and yours made sure to run with that headline, having no idea what was going on.  There is also a Chase bank right there as well, but no, planned parenthood had to be the first frame of reference.
> ...


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 27, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > so who will get the blame this time?
> ...


The OP already blamed Obama for the action of a "Values Voter."


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 27, 2015)

More second amendment remedies.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Well, since the bank and pp are next to one another, then I would assume, since he was shooting at cars, that  they would be one of the first to make a call.  It does not mean that was his focus at that point.  It was done for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its still a wait and see, however, the OP correctly posted what the MSM are reporting.

_*This is a developing story. Check back for updates.--OP*_


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

Christian Fundamentalist Terrorists

Colorado Springs is full of rabid, extreme Christian "terrorists"

Police, gunman in shootout in Colorado Springs incident; 4 officers, others wounded


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 27, 2015)

playtime said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Shouldn't be legal for them to be here in the first place.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> Christian Fundamentalist Terrorists
> 
> Colorado Springs is full of rabid, extreme Christian "terrorists"
> 
> Police, gunman in shootout in Colorado Springs incident; 4 officers, others wounded


Speaking of rabid extremists.......


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> CS is fundamentalist Christian haven.





Carla_Danger said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


He's white, with a white beard.


----------



## lukelk (Nov 27, 2015)

You are more likely to die in the USA from right wing terrorists than Islamic ones


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 27, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> So does anyone actually know anything for sure or is everyone here just speculating and guessing and casting blame in all directions without any proof of anything?


If you wanna know the facts of a situation I can't think of a better place than usmb


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

"There will always be problems, so that's why it's important to address these issues before it keeps ending up like this in life."

What a stupid excuse for criminal, murderous behavior.

The outlier is this shooter, not the cultural shifts.  Grow up, live with it.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2015)

Hmmm....seems to me...planned parenthood/child murder sites are gun free zones........


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...





This must be going on in the fundy communities


----------



## Timmy (Nov 27, 2015)

Shame how right wingers are hoping for a terror attack .  

They are treasonist ass holes just looking for things to blame on obama .


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


You have no need to fear me, not unless you are hoping to use government to destroy me somehow. I am the very least of this nations worries trust me. Sounds like you are a worried scared citizen in life, and that's not a healthy way to be or to live your life. And see you played right into your own stereo type in life, because you fear me but why ? Who am I to you, and why do you think I am a threat ? How do you think all this nations problems have come about today ? Just jumped up out of thin air ? I believe in the power of the vote, not in the power of the gun. That's how you make lasting change in this nation.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2015)

Timmy said:


> It's at a planned parenthood .  Guessing it's not ISIS .
> 
> Probably some right winger.  In which case it will be "nothing to see here".


That's an assumption of course. 
You tards have been dreaming of one of these.

Then it turns out to be a Muslim.


----------



## my2¢ (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't care for Obama's politics but when he's brought up for every little thing, it seems there are those that expect our president to tuck them in each night.  Now I expect this from liberals, because after all, dependence on government is pretty much what makes them liberals.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




I don't give a shit what his reasons for killing are. There are people who do some pretty horrific things when they feel they have "right" on their side. There is no justification for killing innocent people...ever.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 is not scary at all, just confused.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 27, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > So does anyone actually know anything for sure or is everyone here just speculating and guessing and casting blame in all directions without any proof of anything?
> ...


So can I but at the moment no one at any better place has any facts either.


----------



## Missourian (Nov 27, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Article on CNN also says "A grocery store and bank are nearby, Wolfe noted."
> 
> 
> Wonder why they didn't say by the grocery store, or by the bank?
> ...



Liberal media.  "Near a grocery store or bank"...could be ISIS terrorist.  Can't let people even THINK that might be a possibility.  "Near a planned parenthood" connotates  Christian Fundamentalist...a direction much more pleasing to the agenda of the liberal media.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




I can assure you that you are the least of my worries.  lol


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

How about a bank robbery gone bad?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Your into baby killing maybe ? What is your stance on planned parenthood, do you agree or disagree with what has been going on in those places?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


If so then quit grandstanding for your supposed followers here, because that must be what your doing.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> How about a bank robbery gone bad?


Still waiting..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9, you have no idea what most folks' motivations are here.

Your appear to be confused.  Just move along and get yourself straightened out.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2015)

lukelk said:


> You are more likely to die in the USA from right wing terrorists than Islamic ones



Nonsense. We already have more Muslim terrorists in this country than we have stupid redneck retro baits. 

But the way Obama is going, he's gonna make sure that the Muslim terrorist outnumber the KKK.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > It's at a planned parenthood .  Guessing it's not ISIS .
> ...



Link?


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Hmmm....seems to me...planned parenthood/child murder sites are gun free zones........



A lot of crazy shit - seems to you...


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 27, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > CS is fundamentalist Christian haven.
> ...


Has Santa Clause flipped his lid?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




I find your weird rants mildly entertaining.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

You idiots want to speculate, judge and jump to conclusions?  The VA center is 2 + blocks away from the shooter location.........  Let's see who runs with that one........  



(For you idiots who lack proper English reading skills no, I'm not saying it's a crazy vet).


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

Americans are more likely to be killed by a right wing militia terrorist than an Isis shooter.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> lukelk said:
> 
> 
> > You are more likely to die in the USA from right wing terrorists than Islamic ones
> ...



Not nonsense, but fact.

By this count, 48 to 26, and that's even including the Boston Marathon which is an iffy definition of "terrorism".


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 27, 2015)

Timmy said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > well, another good reason why we need those "Unchecked Syrian Refugees"!!!!
> ...


Actually most mass shooters were in fact NOT right wing even though you and your ilk tried to claim they were.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 27, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Once again, it's happened again, Obama speaks to the nation, and tells us that all is well, ISIS is under control, no need to panic, etc. etc, and look at what happened later that day/night?
> And yesterday/or Wednesday Obama informed us that there is no intelligence regarding a possible attack/shooting in the making, and look at what just happened a little while ago in Colorado.
> It seems that when Obama speaks, The Opposite Happens!!




*So you know for sure that the shooter is an ISIS terrorist?  Dollars to donuts it's another anti-abortion fuck nut.  Wanna bet?*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 27, 2015)

*Whatever, whomever it's racking up to be another American gun-related massacre. *


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> How about a bank robbery gone bad?


Or maybe he went to the bank first to transfer all of his funds because he will not be needing them anymore.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Whatever, whomever it's racking up to be another American gun-related massacre. *


Yep......need to buy more guns to protect ourselves.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 27, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



That's because you're an illiterate.
Colorado gunman still shooting from inside clinic, police say


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh, and so far.....no fatalities.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Your link came out long after my comment.....dunb ass but nice try


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2015)

Maybe it's Trump......


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 27, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Are Christians going to denounce this act of terrorism?
> ...



That's funny after the song and dance the RWnuts threw after the Dylann Roof shooting.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 27, 2015)

Timmy said:


> It's at a planned parenthood .  Guessing it's not ISIS .
> 
> Probably some right winger.  In which case it will be "nothing to see here".



Well, in fairness, American conservatives and ISIS are pretty much shoulder to shoulder in agreement about abortion.


----------



## Fishlore (Nov 27, 2015)

It is good to see an American patriot exercising his Second Amendment rights in celebration  of Black Friday. USA! We are Number One!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Maybe it's Trump......



Amusing but impossible.

How do we know it's not?  
He's *hiding *from the cameras.


----------



## KevinMcCarthyToo (Nov 27, 2015)

Seems as though it is still an active shoot out.  Gee it would be so much easier if it was just a black kid with a 3 inch knife


----------



## KevinMcCarthyToo (Nov 27, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


No he's right you are an illiterate


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

KevinMcCarthyToo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Your  ankle snapping is getting old, lib. That and you  seem incapable of staying on topic


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 27, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Well, in fairness, American conservatives and ISIS are pretty much shoulder to shoulder in agreement about abortion.


That's how you define fairness? How many women have American conservatives chopped up for abortions?


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 27, 2015)

If only someone at the pp clinic was armed.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> How about a bank robbery gone bad?


How about a robot with a human brain.


----------



## KevinMcCarthyToo (Nov 27, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *Whatever, whomever it's racking up to be another American gun-related massacre. *
> ...



Seems like that's just not working.  Colorado Springs is a very redneck conservative highly armed community. It isn't exactly Beacon Hill ya know


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 27, 2015)

PRAISE BE TO ALLAH that he isn't a SYRIAN REFUGEE....OR maybe he is...One of these?


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 27, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> If only someone at the pp clinic was armed.


Unfortunately, they were only armed with forceps and garbage cans.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 27, 2015)

KevinMcCarthyToo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


Yeah, and they would be working at an abortion mill.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Americans are more likely to be killed by a right wing militia terrorist than an Isis shooter.


Not if Obama has his way..


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 27, 2015)

It seems so wrong for anyone to murder in order to stop the killing and parting out of innocent babies.

Now shooting to maim.....THAT we could get behind!


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

KevinMcCarthyToo said:


> Seems as though it is still an active shoot out.  Gee it would be so much easier if it was just a black kid with a 3 inch knife


So your cheering maybe ?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> It seems so wrong for anyone to murder in order to stop the killing and parting out of innocent babies.
> 
> Now shooting to maim.....THAT we could get behind!



Future sigline.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 27, 2015)

I haven't read the thread but my bet is that RWNJs are all cheering this nut job because -

If you're a RWNJ, nothing says "reverence for life" like murder. 

Also bet the gun nutters will not say the people in the clinic should have been armed.


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

FBI warned about attacks on abortion clinics two months ago
In September an FBI Intelligence Assessment report stated that “it is likely criminal or suspicious incidents will continue to be directed against reproductive health care providers, their staff and facilities.”


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > It seems so wrong for anyone to murder in order to stop the killing and parting out of innocent babies.
> ...




Not surprised at all to see one of our nuttiest say he wants to see women maimed rather than get inexpensive and legal health care. 

Not surprised at all.


----------



## KevinMcCarthyToo (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> KevinMcCarthyToo said:
> 
> 
> > Seems as though it is still an active shoot out.  Gee it would be so much easier if it was just a black kid with a 3 inch knife
> ...




I think that is spelled "you're" Mr Wayne and no, I am making fun of the police.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Well, in fairness, American conservatives and ISIS are pretty much shoulder to shoulder in agreement about abortion.
> ...


None.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> FBI warned about attacks on abortion clinics two months ago
> In September an FBI Intelligence Assessment report stated that “it is likely criminal or suspicious incidents will continue to be directed against reproductive health care providers, their staff and facilities.”


Yep.....they're worried about attacks on abortion clinics.

Not so much worried about Syrian terrorists or Blacklivesmatters assholes starting riots.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I haven't read the thread but my bet is that RWNJs are all cheering this nut job because -
> 
> If you're a RWNJ, nothing says "reverence for life" like murder.
> 
> Also bet the gun nutters will not say the people in the clinic should have been armed.


Coming from you this carries no weight.. Hope you know that... Have you ever thought about how you are actually allowed to live free in this nation? It wasn't because blood wasn't shed along the way.  Enjoy your freedom, because it has been paid for in BLOOD.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't read the thread but my bet is that RWNJs are all cheering this nut job because -
> ...



Hearing that Marion Morrison bravado just makes my leg tingle.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



You and Chrissy Matthews should get a room


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Is this another Eric Rudolph situation?

Army of God: Eric Rudolph Homepage


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Americans are more likely to be killed by a right wing militia terrorist than an Isis shooter.
> ...


Riiiiighttttt........


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Which would you all prefer... To be armed with a cell phone or a pistol in these situations?

I would want both.... Hec I have both, so it's a no brainer for me. The world gets more and more dangerous, but the left says we will protect you all, so just lay down your guns... LOL


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Which would you all prefer... To be armed with a cell phone or a pistol in these situations?
> 
> I would want both.... Hec I have both, so it's a no brainer for me. The world gets more and more dangerous, but the left says we will protect you all, so just lay down your guns... LOL



Oh, Marion, you're getting me excited with all your machismo.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

Seems they're reporting he brought "devices" (propane tanks?) into the clinic with him.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Which would you all prefer... To be armed with a cell phone or a pistol in these situations?
> 
> I would want both.... Hec I have both, so it's a no brainer for me. The world gets more and more dangerous, but the left says we will protect you all, so just lay down your guns... LOL



Let's cut this BS right now. The facility had hired guards, because PP's have been attacked for 20 years or more by RW terrorists.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...


You call it health care, but what exactly is going on in these places? I think everyone knows now, but you just go right on calling it inexpensive healthcare.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Seems they're reporting he brought "devices" (propane tanks?) into the clinic with him.


Fill the building with propane. Strike a match. And that's all she wrote.
Josh Powell comes to my mind.
US father Josh Powell blows himself up with two young children


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

It is health care.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Which would you all prefer... To be armed with a cell phone or a pistol in these situations?
> ...


Where were the guards, eating donuts ?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 27, 2015)

Chris Matthews is anxiously awaiting to find out the race of the shooter with his right hand rubbing his left thigh.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Who is the shooter?  I would guess a white male right-wing Judeo-Christian fundamentalist anti-abortion NRA gun nut extremist.


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

shoot out with christian terrorist in progress 

*Police evacuating Planned Parenthood in Colorado Springs, gunman still inside

Police evacuate Planned Parenthood after gunman attacks - CNN.com*


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> It is health care.


Killing babies is now healthcare eh ?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2015)

I sincerely wish for no one injured or killed, but as far as causing the PP scumbag workers to be terrified, I sure the fuck won't lose a minute of sleep over it.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Who is the shooter?  I would guess a white male right-wing Judeo-Christian fundamentalist anti-abortion NRA gun nut extremist.


You hope...


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I sincerely wish for no one injured or killed, but as far as causing the PP scumbag workers to be terrified, I sure the fuck won't lose a minute of sleep over it.



What about the women who need and use their services?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

It is.  PP does health care.  The far right extreme terrorists do terror.


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

*TWITTER ERUPTS: SHOOTER 'WHITE CHRISTIAN TERRORIST'*


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

He's in custody?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I sincerely wish for no one injured or killed, but as far as causing the PP scumbag workers to be terrified, I sure the fuck won't lose a minute of sleep over it.
> ...


drifter does not give a shit.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> shoot out with christian terrorist in progress
> 
> *Police evacuating Planned Parenthood in Colorado Springs, gunman still inside
> 
> Police evacuate Planned Parenthood after gunman attacks - CNN.com*


Religion has not been determined at this point. 

so.....


----------



## tigerred59 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Gunman Opens Fire Inside Colorado Planned Parenthood*
*Employees of a Supercuts down the road were huddled in a back room "shaking and crying," according to a manager.*

*https://stvideos.5min.com/2/838/519...dda84500ef4c0dc8905dd2792e25bc4b0181d8ed3fd6e*

This is why we need to be profiling white people in this country......all I gotta say


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > It is health care.
> ...



A fetus ain't a baby.  The woman has first priority.


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

If anyone knows of a christian extremist they should call DHS so they can be placed under surveillance


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

Any church that harbors meetings where violence is condoned can lose tax exempt status.  Start monitoring such churches.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> He's in custody?


Yep.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> If anyone knows of a christian extremist they should call DHS so they can be placed under surveillance


And anti-Godist groups plotting violence against Christians.


----------



## tigerred59 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> 
> The Colorado Springs Police Department confirmed to The Huffington Post that there are reports of an active shooter near the facility, but could not say whether the incident is taking place inside or outside the building.
> 
> ...



*We all know for a fact, its not a syrian refugee, its not a black thug, its not a latino or a asian....uhmmmmm, what's left out, uhmmmmmmm.....THE LAW ABIDING, CHRISTIAN WHITE MAN.....OR WHITE BOY.....THE ONE'S THAT NEVER BREAK THE LAW....ONLY RECORDS OF MASS SHOOTINGS......!!!!*


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## tigerred59 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> 
> The Colorado Springs Police Department confirmed to The Huffington Post that there are reports of an active shooter near the facility, but could not say whether the incident is taking place inside or outside the building.
> 
> ...



*NEWS ALERT....IF ITS WHITE AND DON'T KILL ITSELF FIRST.......THE COPS WILL BRING HIS WHITE ASS IN ALIVE.......NO DOUBT!!*


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems they're reporting he brought "devices" (propane tanks?) into the clinic with him.
> ...


Possible, just as it's possible he targeted the PP because of he sees himself as a warrior to protect the unborn.  It's also just as possible he was creating an ambush situation to primarily take out as many cops as possible, maybe both, we don't know what his motivations were yet.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 27, 2015)

So. liberals, what is it that makes murder okey-dokey with you?  Doing it only to infants?  Or maybe if the parts are gathered for sale?


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> So. liberals, what is it that makes murder okey-dokey with you?  Doing it only to infants?  Or maybe if the parts are gathered for sale?



You should first learn the difference between a fetus and an "infant"...


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > It is health care.
> ...



No, Carly.  Stop lying.

Read and learn:

https://www.plannedparenthood.org/files/4013/9611/7243/Planned_Parenthood_Services.pdf


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I sincerely wish for no one injured or killed, but as far as causing the PP scumbag workers to be terrified, I sure the fuck won't lose a minute of sleep over it.
> ...



There are plenty of other medical facilities that are not abortion factories.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> You should first learn the difference between a fetus and an "infant"...



So, you were never a fetus?

Did you reach infantcy after being, what, hatched?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Not your choice where they go, drifter.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> It is.  PP does health care.  The far right extreme terrorists do terror.


The majority in this nation doesn't agree, but due to government siding with various groups over the majority opinion on this issue, I think is why this stuff just keeps going and going and going it seems. I mean after those video's implicated this PP as doing gruesome things, what has come as a result of that ?


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > So. liberals, what is it that makes murder okey-dokey with you?  Doing it only to infants?  Or maybe if the parts are gathered for sale?
> ...


A fetus is not a separate species.  It is a stage of development.  An infant, a toddler are all humans in various stages of development just like a fetus.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > You should first learn the difference between a fetus and an "infant"...
> ...



Why don't you self-righteous extremist lunatics ever express any concern for the mental, physical, or financial concern for women seeking abortions for various reasons?  BTW, abortions only account for about 3% of the services performed by Planned Parenthood.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > It is.  PP does health care.  The far right extreme terrorists do terror.
> ...


The vast majority in America believe in regulated, protected reproductive rights for women, beagle.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



Fuck the fetus!  The law gives the woman FIRST PRIORITY!!!!!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 27, 2015)

jillian said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


You mean like how peaceful and friendly your buddies the Muslims are to their women? Remind me again why you support them?


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

on twitter:“Colorado Springs is harboring more terrorists than Syria. Sick that my birth place has become ground zero for right wing radicals.”


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 27, 2015)

They took the guy alive? Definitely white.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Here is something that might interest some of you anti-abortion fanatics:

Hollywood Adopts Abortion


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


That's funny, I thought there were babies being slaughtered in those video's.. Hmmm.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

AceRothstein said:


> They took the guy alive? Definitely white.


Now look where your going...  So sad.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Any church that harbors meetings where violence is condoned can lose tax exempt status.  Start monitoring such churches.


Now which churches are you talking about ? Be specific so you can really make a fool of yourself.


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> So. liberals, what is it that makes murder okey-dokey with you?  Doing it only to infants?  Or maybe if the parts are gathered for sale?




no surprise that you are trying to justify christian  terrorists


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Here is something that might interest some of you anti-abortion fanatics:
> 
> Hollywood Adopts Abortion


Who cares what Hollywood thinks? They are the armpit of the world now.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Any church that harbors meetings where violence is condoned can lose tax exempt status.  Start monitoring such churches.



No church should be tax-exempt - period.  And if they're inciting violence - they should be held criminally liable like everyone else.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > So. liberals, what is it that makes murder okey-dokey with you?  Doing it only to infants?  Or maybe if the parts are gathered for sale?
> ...


No defence for the unborn babies eh?  Says a lot about you doesn't it?


----------



## tigerred59 (Nov 27, 2015)

Here's a no brainer......the murderer is brought in ALIVE....NOW, I can bet anyone that its white and proboaly eating a steak dinner by now.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 27, 2015)

To clarify my earlier position, yes, I do not believe murdering abortionists is a positive thing.  Especially do I not favour maiming the innocent women they have duped into contributing to their profiting from the sale of bits and pieces of their victims. Those women, who will be troubled all their lives for wht they have done, are as much a victim as the poor dead child.

But to maim an abortionist.....now even the most dedicated pro-choicer cannot help agree that is  a positive thing though only if the maimed parts are sold to the highest bidder....only, of course, for "research".


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 27, 2015)

The shooter has surrenderd no motive has been established you may now continue with your bullshit.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> ...


Why not address what the nations doing to turn it's own against it now?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> Here's a no brainer......the murderer is brought in ALIVE....NOW, I can bet anyone that its white and proboaly eating a steak dinner by now.



It's our white privilege. Jealous ?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

This is a leftist's dream, white shooter, gun, abortion clinic and multiple victims. There are even wounded police officers!!!!!!


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm sure religious anti-abortion extremists think it's funny to have Planned Parenthood terrorized.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Fuck the fetus!  The law gives the woman FIRST PRIORITY!!!!!



Ahhhh _ambition_!

A good thing to see in the very young, is it not?


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> This is a leftist's dream, white shooter, gun, abortion clinic and multiple victims. There are even wounded police officers!!!!!!



I agree!  I'm already masturbating.


----------



## Timmy (Nov 27, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> This is a leftist's dream, white shooter, gun, abortion clinic and multiple victims. There are even wounded police officers!!!!!!



Screw you . Look at the OP .  Blaming Obama and Muslims right off the bat .


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> I'm sure religious anti-abortion extremists think it's funny to have Planned Parenthood terrorized.



I don't like seeing anyone terrorized but let's be honest PP brings this on themselves. Eventually some nut was going to snap....that is if PP was the target, at this point we don't know


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


They don't agree with murdering the unborn based up a woman's desire to just throw away a human being because she's scared in life.. You betcha.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 27, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> This is a leftist's dream, white shooter, gun, abortion clinic and multiple victims. There are even wounded police officers!!!!!!


Well, they wasted no time celebrating.  First and third posts in the thread.

Yikes.

No doubt they're relieved that they won't have to burn energy spinning and deflecting on this one.
.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

Timmy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > This is a leftist's dream, white shooter, gun, abortion clinic and multiple victims. There are even wounded police officers!!!!!!
> ...



I didn't so screw you, cat in the hat


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure religious anti-abortion extremists think it's funny to have Planned Parenthood terrorized.
> ...



HOW does Planned Parenthood bring this on themselves?  Please explain in detail.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Oh take your "please explain in detail" and your ""credible source" and shove it. PP is a baby killing machine


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 27, 2015)

Timmy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > This is a leftist's dream, white shooter, gun, abortion clinic and multiple victims. There are even wounded police officers!!!!!!
> ...


What?

No, the post is by a Regressive Leftist who hopefully wrote "Is this another self-righteous homegrown terrorist anti-abortion nut? We shall see..."

Maybe read it again, huh?
.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Abortions only account for 3% of their services to poor women.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



How many abortions did they perform last year? Google is your friend


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



About 3% of their total services.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 27, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You guys realize this thread is a hash up of several threads all merged together?


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 27, 2015)

White Gunman Opens Fire On Planned Parenthood: Still Scared Of Muslims? (VIDEO)

Probably wasn't vetted very well, huh?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


3% eh ? Now how big is planned parenthood again,?


----------



## Timmy (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > So. liberals, what is it that makes murder okey-dokey with you?  Doing it only to infants?  Or maybe if the parts are gathered for sale?
> ...



What a shame . Thread started off as a justification to keep Muslims out . Then well..,,, you know .


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> I'm sure religious anti-abortion extremists think it's funny to have Planned Parenthood terrorized.



Except for I'm not religious, *YES !!! *


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2015)

Well weird as it feels I guess I've gotta be the first to say, "well done" to the local police for resolving the situation without (apparently) any fatalities, not even the shooter.

That's the way it should work, and we need to see such a resolution more often.

 

OK, rant off, back to partisan fingerwagging.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 27, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Why?  Are you having a hard time following?  How about this?

WHITE GUY SHOOTS UP PLANNED PATENT CLINIC!


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> White Gunman Opens Fire On Planned Parenthood: Still Scared Of Muslims? (VIDEO)
> 
> Probably wasn't vetted very well, huh?


Put your head up your own butt if you want to, but people can deal with more than one issue at a time you see. Grouping things together as you have, is a classic leftist tactic.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



They are closely audited - so cut the innuendo bullshit.  And no federal funds are used for abortions.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 27, 2015)

Profile them as what?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2015)

Timmy said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



It did ?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 27, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


There is no evidence yet that he was right wing Christian or otherwise. The thread that the title is from said both were true. I notice you don't chastise them for jumping to conclusions now do you?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Well weird as it feels I guess I've gotta be the first to say, "well done" to the local police for resolving the situation without (apparently) any fatalities, not even the shooter.
> 
> That's the way it should work, and we need to see such a resolution more often.
> 
> ...



White privilege.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 27, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


The thread he original responded to did yes


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

While your at it, go on and speak about all the other terror acts that have happened lately... Now speak about who exactly is behind it all... I betcha that you won't go there in all honesty now will you?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Your opinion does not matter.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2015)

Timmy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > This is a leftist's dream, white shooter, gun, abortion clinic and multiple victims. There are even wounded police officers!!!!!!
> ...



Huh ?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You have been screwed over by almost every sane poster on this Board.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Glad no one was killed, and it is over... I'm a gone..


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 27, 2015)

Dare we say?

Right wing terrorism


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Timmy is a confused mofo. Humor him


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

RGS, he is white, he shot up a PP.  What do you think is his motivation?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> 
> The Colorado Springs Police Department confirmed to The Huffington Post that there are reports of an active shooter near the facility, but could not say whether the incident is taking place inside or outside the building.
> 
> ...



So if this turns out to be another crazy Christian, then by the conservative creed we should immediately judge all Christians by this person's actions and start deporting them? And condemn that whole religion based on this person's actions?

Yes cons what a tangled fucked up world swirls around in the skull of yours.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Domestic right-wing extremists more dangerous than ISIS.

*DHS intelligence report warns of domestic right-wing ... - CNN.com*
DHS report warns of domestic terror threat - CNNPolitics.com - 589k - similar pages
Feb 20, 2015 *...* *DHS* intelligence report warns of domestic *right*-*wing* terror threat. Evan Perez- Profile- ... *Concerns* over U.S. citizen *extremism*. nr perez *DHS* ...
*The Growing Right-Wing Terror Threat - The New York Times*
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/16/opinion/the-other-terror-threat.html - similar pages
Jun 16, 2015 *...* ... but law enforcement is *more worried about right*-*wing extremists*. ... of the Triangle Center on Terrorism and *Homeland Security* at Duke ...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Must have his head way up his ass.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

The shooter and all those supporting his assault on PP just had their collective head popped like a colossal zit.


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

No difference, and now we are being attacked by our homegrown


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

While Democrats feast on 14 week old human beings and millions of others for parts and political contributions.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> ...



While I'm not personally one, this country belongs to the Christian culture. It's woven throughout the foundations and the very fabric of this nation. We are not a Christian government, but we are a nation that has always been dominated by Christians.
We don't deport that.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 27, 2015)

Picture of the suspect from reuters


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > White Gunman Opens Fire On Planned Parenthood: Still Scared Of Muslims? (VIDEO)
> ...



Sorry to confuse you. I  w i l l  t y p e  s l o w e r  f o r  y o u  n e x t  t i m e.


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

*Suspect captured, 11 injured

whitey t christian terrorist captured !!!!


Colorado Planned Parenthood shooting: Suspect captured - CNN.com*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


We are a nation generally of Christians.  Our government is secular.  Religion is protected from government control, all religions.


----------



## oreo (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> 
> The Colorado Springs Police Department confirmed to The Huffington Post that there are reports of an active shooter near the facility, but could not say whether the incident is taking place inside or outside the building.
> 
> ...




I live about 1/2 hour from this location, and we use Fillmore to get down into Colorado Springs.  I know this area well.

It sounds like this guy had some type of sniper rifle.  In this location there are several shops, restaurants, and then the Planned Parenthood office is off by itself about 200--300 yards. This guy sounds like he was shooting into the King Sooper's parking lot.  He hit one man that was getting into his car there, the car accelerated then the man fell out of the car.

_*So we don't know if this shooter was after Planned Parenthood, or just using it as a screen to shoot from a distance at others that were in this outdoor mall?*
_
The local news cannot tell us yet who he is, but we do know that 5 police officers were injured, and we haven't heard the condition of the 6 civilians yet.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



No shit, but Christianity has found it's way into all aspects of this country from the start.
Laws, decisions, structure, you name it, Christianity has always had a place reserved at the table in America. You can't say that about other religions here.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 27, 2015)

Suspect surrenders following shootings at Planned Parenthood in Colorado Springs
A suspect is in police custody following an hours-long ordeal at a Planned Parenthood clinic in Colorado Springs, Colo., where at least five police officers and six civilians were injured in a shooting Friday.

“The perpetrator is in custody,” Mayor John Suthers declared just after 5 p.m. local time — more than five hours after an active shooter was first reported at the health-care clinic.


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 55758
> 
> While Democrats feast on 14 week old human beings and millions of others for parts and political contributions.



justifying christian terrorism on the living? no surprise!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


They have for almost sixty years.  Christianity is give no precedence over other religions.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2015)

oreo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> ...



Were the cops actually injured from being shot, or for other reasons ?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

oreo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> ...


I used to live in Widefield, like you I know the area well.  The wife just told me they have the shooter in custody, hopefully we'll get some answers as to why.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 27, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



And that doesn't matter one bit.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Suspect surrenders following shootings at Planned Parenthood in Colorado Springs
> A suspect is in police custody following an hours-long ordeal at a Planned Parenthood clinic in Colorado Springs, Colo., where at least five police officers and six civilians were injured in a shooting Friday.
> 
> “The perpetrator is in custody,” Mayor John Suthers declared just after 5 p.m. local time — more than five hours after an active shooter was first reported at the health-care clinic.



Yes, a "health-care clinic" that anti-choice nuts want to shut down.


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Suspect surrenders following shootings at Planned Parenthood in Colorado Springs
> A suspect is in police custody following an hours-long ordeal at a Planned Parenthood clinic in Colorado Springs, Colo., where at least five police officers and six civilians were injured in a shooting Friday.
> 
> “The perpetrator is in custody,” Mayor John Suthers declared just after 5 p.m. local time — more than five hours after an active shooter was first reported at the health-care clinic.




I am sure they will find out what christian madrasa he went to and if he had accomplices


----------



## depotoo (Nov 27, 2015)

At least one nccs officer dead, and at least one civilian, just reported.
May they rip


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 27, 2015)

He'll be locked up for many years .. good riddance.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



That's the way it's always supposed to have been, but you know it's not true. Christianity has always had a special place inside and outside our government. When the vast majority of America was always Christian, people tended to look the other way when laws and rules were written.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2015)

depotoo said:


> At least one nccs officer dead, and at least one civilian, just reported.
> May they rip



Damn.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 27, 2015)

Now they say it was a UCCS officer that died, not nccs.


----------



## oreo (Nov 27, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Now they say it was a UCCS officer that died, not nccs.




I think this was a random crazy using the Planned Parenthood building to fire long distance at others.  He was sited first behind the building shooting toward the King Sooper's parking lot.  Anyone going after Planned Parenthood would have just walked in and started killing people.  He didn't, he just used it for cover, to take random shots, toward the strip mall, and then went into the Planned Parenthood building.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 27, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> ...


Sounds like a terrorist armed with an AK-47


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

oreo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Now they say it was a UCCS officer that died, not nccs.
> ...





oreo said:


> I think this was a random crazy using the Planned Parenthood building



and if was a muslim your story and outrage would be different , but since he is a christian terrorist he was just a crazy person


----------



## oreo (Nov 27, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




I live near Colorado Springs and know this area well.  This guy was shooting into the King Sooper's parking lot from a distance, hiding behind the Planned Parenthood building.  I don't think this was a Planned Parenthood attack or we would have a ton more casualties from inside the building and they're not reporting that.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 55758
> ...



Nope, (1) we don't know that for certain and (2) it would be the wrong way to go about it, peaceful protest and education is the best option.


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

Just last month another extremist christian terrorist attack 

California Planned Parenthood site attacked by arsonist


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 55758
> 
> While Democrats feast on 14 week old human beings and millions of others for parts and political contributions.



You found that funny Lakhota ... 

The problem with the godless, they can only act like they actually care, no moral base is my guess.

Obama supports lawlessness and they support it....


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> This is a leftist's dream, white shooter, gun, abortion clinic and multiple victims. There are even wounded police officers!!!!!!




You are a dingbat, idiot.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Unlike the Bible - the Constitution is not open to "individual" interpretation.  SCOTUS has that ultimate authority.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 27, 2015)

Gotta lurve America and its gun nuts...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> ...




They're already making excuses and saying Planned Parenthood brought this on themselves.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Unlike the Bible - the Constitution is not open to "individual" interpretation.  SCOTUS has that ultimate authority.



Especially a President that is sworn to uphold the existing laws of the land and has been found wanting several times now


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Absolutely!  Reminds me of a story I just read.

Since When Did Scapegoating And Taking Revenge Become American And Christian Principles?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


Obviously you and the author never took history........  Our history, like that of the rest of the world, is replete with scapegoating and revenge.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I see that you remain just as insensitive and obnoxious here are you were on the other board, Beagle. Maybe you can celebrate if you hear that the guard, or guards had been shot.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 27, 2015)

One more civilian has died.

if you all don't remember, it was less than a month ago amother guy was walking down the street in Colorado Springs shooting at anything.  He killed 3.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

One UCCS officer and two civilians dead, the rapid police response to the 911 calls drove the shooter to cover otherwise it would have been worse.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



But, but what about Jesus?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 27, 2015)

So we had a terrorist attack and it wasn't a Syrian refugee...imagine that.


----------



## Indofred (Nov 27, 2015)

Another White American right wing terrorist.
Register all repubs and get FBI units watching them.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 27, 2015)

1 officer, 2 civilians killed in Planned Parenthood shooting
Latest
*UPDATE**

A University of Colorado police officer and two civilians were killed in a shooting and five hour standoff at Planned Parenthood in Colorado Springs.  11 people were hurt in the shooting, five were police officers.  All three people killed died at the scene, according to Colorado Springs Police Department spokesperson Lt. Catherine Buckley.  The remaining nine people shot are in good condition at local hospitals.

CSFD Chief Riley has told News5 that the gunman may have used an automatic weapon. 

Four officers are being treated at Penrose Hospital -- three CSPD officers and one Sheriff's deputy.  

The suspect was detained by police at 4:52 p.m. 

The streets around Fillmore and Centennial are closed while police search for possible explosive devices.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2015)

oreo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Now they say it was a UCCS officer that died, not nccs.
> ...




You are spoiling the mood for the lefty gun grabbers...they are hoping that planned parenthood/baby murder was the target...though you are right...it sounds like it was a convenient place to make a stand...since if he wanted to kill the baby killers who sell baby parts he would have gone their at the start.....

we will see....if it does turn out he had no intentions to attack "planned baby killing" then a lot of crying will happen on U.S. Message as the lefties weep over a lost chance to blame Christians and gun owners...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

USA: Muslim "refugees" - 91.4% on food stamps, 68.3% on Cash Welfare


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 27, 2015)

This is the fifth attack on PP since the release of the doctored sting tapes of PP. This is the fruit of the tree of poison that has been planted by the Right. They own it, but won't admit it. Big surprise.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Domestic right-wing extremists more dangerous than ISIS.
> 
> *DHS intelligence report warns of domestic right-wing ... - CNN.com*
> DHS report warns of domestic terror threat - CNNPolitics.com - 589k - similar pages
> ...


And who is creating the right wing extremist in this nation ? Come on now, you all don't mind blaming Bush and government for creating Arab terrorist, so would you be willing to express the same about your left wing government and what it's creating here ?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> This is the fifth attack on PP since the release of the doctored sting tapes of PP. This is the fruit of the tree of poison that has been planted by the Right. They own it, but won't admit it. Big surprise.


The full interviews are available if you cared enough to do the research, odds zero, I suspect...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 55767
> 
> USA: Muslim "refugees" - 91.4% on food stamps, 68.3% on Cash Welfare





You're on the wrong fucking thread, buddy.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

CNN is discussing all the anti-abortion terrorist acts.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Don't think he was involved in this..........  But you knew that........


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> And who is creating the right wing extremist in this nation ?




Hate media and nutters.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 27, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > This is the fifth attack on PP since the release of the doctored sting tapes of PP. This is the fruit of the tree of poison that has been planted by the Right. They own it, but won't admit it. Big surprise.
> ...



Gotch, Lump. Since you believe that the tapes are real (and no state law enforcement authority does), then the five terrorists attacks on PP are justified.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> CNN is discussing all the anti-abortion terrorist acts.


Yet most of the other networks are taking a wait and see attitude......  Funny that.......


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 55767
> ...



 Just throwing out some interesting tidbits of information...potty mouth...


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > CNN is discussing all the anti-abortion terrorist acts.
> ...



CNN knows how to turn me on.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> No difference, and now we are being attacked by our homegrown


Hey Republicans or conservatives are not for ISIL or Sharia law, but you idiots have supported it and just about anything you can in thinking that it will help you defeat the repubs or cons eventually. Then you will be like the FSA and ISIL afterwards, where as you will be at war with that which you helped or had helped you, and it will be for the very reasons you have posted above.... So idiotic it all is right...


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > No difference, and now we are being attacked by our homegrown
> ...



Is it true that beagles are cute - but dumb?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> This is the fifth attack on PP since the release of the doctored sting tapes of PP. This is the fruit of the tree of poison that has been planted by the Right. They own it, but won't admit it. Big surprise.


Y'all gonna own up to Bengazi or the creation of ISIL or the FSA etc. ?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


That all you got?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > This is the fifth attack on PP since the release of the doctored sting tapes of PP. This is the fruit of the tree of poison that has been planted by the Right. They own it, but won't admit it. Big surprise.
> ...



Jesus, beagle, you are at least intelligent enough to know what the topic of this thread is, right?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


Not religions that want to kill or maim Americans... Want to try it again ?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Hey this thing is all over the place, because some are trying to get at the root causes of these things.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



The Justice Department is corrupt under this lawless Obama Presidency, State enforcement, prove with a link.... After you do the research and gain knowledge try again...


----------



## PredFan (Nov 27, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Colorado Springs Shooting.Anyone Watching?But, Obama Just Told Us No Need To Worry,Yes?"
> 
> As is typical of most on the reprehensible right, a conservative attempts to exploit  this event for some perceived partisan gain.



Did you read the OP, nit wit?


----------



## PredFan (Nov 27, 2015)

lukelk said:


> You are more likely to die in the USA from right wing terrorists than Islamic ones



Utter nonsense.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Beagle, you don't even know the difference between the government having control of people who commit criminal and terroristic acts, and government control over a religion. I can only take so much ignorance in one night. I am done with you for the evening.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Americans are more likely to be killed by a right wing militia terrorist than an Isis shooter.



That is an idiotic and pointless statement, even by your standards.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Who knows really... AK-47's are abundant here also aren't they?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 27, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Lump, I am not going to prove a negative. Everything that was "revealed" in those tapes are ILLEGAL ACTIONS. Yet, not one single state has moved to prosecute PP, which they are duty bound to do, If they think they can prove that a crime has been committed. So, you do your fucking research, and quote for us some indictments.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


>



Carlin was a senile and drug addled old fuck. His opinion is shit.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 27, 2015)

UCCS confirms 44-year-old Garrett Swasey was killed in the line of duty. Officer Swasey was a six-year veteran of the UCCS Police Department.

RIP


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Go back and follow completely, because I was responding to the notion that our government is to protect all religions... Not so. If a belief or religion is intent on terrorism or killing Americans/infidels or other, then our government is not charged to protect such a thing.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> on twitter:“Colorado Springs is harboring more terrorists than Syria. Sick that my birth place has become ground zero for right wing radicals.”



Because no one is allowed to say anything that isn't true on Twitter!


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


About like Ft. Hood was just workplace violence eh ?


----------



## PredFan (Nov 27, 2015)

Timmy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > This is a leftist's dream, white shooter, gun, abortion clinic and multiple victims. There are even wounded police officers!!!!!!
> ...



Do you know what "OP" means, idiot?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



 Golly, you sure don't sound like a "Gotch" winner, now do Ya....


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Certain women have known how to turn me on throughout my life........  Never a TV show let alone a news outlet.......


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> Just last month another extremist christian terrorist attack
> 
> California Planned Parenthood site attacked by arsonist


Whose creating these people? Are your hands clean ?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Just last month another extremist christian terrorist attack
> ...





Shuddup, you weird little freak. They are responsible for their own actions.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Obviously not.......


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 27, 2015)

Has ABC's Brian Ross run this guys name into the Colorado Tea Party search?


----------



## PredFan (Nov 27, 2015)

Left wingers are truly disgusting individuals.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


To be a Democrat is to be a racist historically speaking. So, where are you moving to?

Just one of a multitude of links on the subject..

Democratic Party's Racist History | National Review Online


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Why try and distract?  I care, but I don't need to show it around people who are fakes acting as if they do.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Has ABC's Brian Ross run this guys name into the Colorado Tea Party search?




Do you think he should?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> This is the fifth attack on PP since the release of the doctored sting tapes of PP. This is the fruit of the tree of poison that has been planted by the Right. They own it, but won't admit it. Big surprise.


No the video's speak for themselves, so with you it's kill the messenger eh ?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Left wingers are *truly disgusting individuals.*


Yet count the number of rightwingers who auto-pointed to Muslim terrorism right out of the gate......  Pretty much the same in my book.........


----------



## PredFan (Nov 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Left wingers are *truly disgusting individuals.*
> ...



Hmmm...I didn't see that until they were doing some tit for tat with the left wing loons. From the OP on, the left has been unanimous is calling the shooter a right wing Christian terrorist. Beside, that wasn't the only thing I was referring to.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Another White American right wing terrorist.
> Register all repubs and get FBI units watching them.


No maybe change the way that extremist libs are creating these cats, because that's what's been going on.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 27, 2015)

Been saying prayers for the victims and families in the PP clinic all day.

A job is a job, and I cant judge anyone else. There have been times I might have stooped so low as to take a job in a place like that, but the ones there are not the active moral agents. That would be different people depending on each individual case, but all in all no one there deserves to be killed simply for working at a PP clinic.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




You cold have saved some typing and just said...Carlin was a lefty.....the rest is already well known about lefties....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Another White American right wing terrorist.
> ...


If the patterns hold, this guy is more likely to be a Democrat on some kind of mind altering drugs than a rightwing person.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Left wingers are *truly disgusting individuals.*
> ...


Doesn't bother me about the name calling or labeling being slung back and forth, but rather who or what is driving these activist gone mad? That should be what is to be heavily scrutinized.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...




Now there's a right wing extremist link I won't read.

If you are suggesting that Democrats are more racially biased than Republicans, you can shout that as loud as you want from every Fox News outlet in America, and nobody but the brainwashed and brain dead will believe you.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > And who is creating the right wing extremist in this nation ?
> ...


No nutters have to be created, now who is creating nutters ? Why lefty's are of course.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Who is creating nutters?  Are you really and truly that fucking dumb to ask such a question?  Really?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 27, 2015)

I find it amusing they say Obama was briefed.  Really?  On a shooting in a Western town?  Why?  So he can make sure the crisis doesn’t go to waste?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



The racist card via moronic and desperate Democrats is dying out as a ridiculous lie. Get used to it KKK, lynching, slavery and Jim Crow law et. all supporter. It's okay though, keep your head in the sand sweets.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...




Yep, those blue states are now all red.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Yeah, like you reporting early on that FOUR were dead including the shooter.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> *4 dead, including suspect, in Colorado Springs shooting
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What a POS you are, liar.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> *4 dead, including suspect, in Colorado Springs shooting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you explain this?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 27, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > *4 dead, including suspect, in Colorado Springs shooting
> ...


No I'm not. A black male caused all of this.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Yes indeed, mainly due to the long history of the Democratic Parties racism. The Democrat Party killed off many Indian Nations and Andrew Jackson held slaves and is indeed the Democrat (slavery parties) first President. The Republican Party was formed in opposition to slavery.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> I find it amusing they say Obama was briefed.  Really?  On a shooting in a Western town?  Why?  So he can make sure the crisis doesn’t go to waste?



Uh... because Americans are (were) under attack?  Ya think?


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Why are you such a racist liar?  Poor education?  Inbreeding?  Upbringing?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Tit for tat (in these type of exchanges) just shows that one is just as stupid as the opposition........


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



You are truly one seriously fucked up piece of shit.  As I essplained to you in the past, slavery and racism began waaay before there was a Democratic Party, or any party, or even a country.  And here we have -- not even a racism situation but innocent Americans under attack from a sniper, and all you see is a scoreboard on which to try to hang up a field goal in your partisan bullshit game.

You're a fucked up piece of shit.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


In most cases it's either mental illness or fear and hatred manifested.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

History for Democrats in a way they might understand...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 27, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...





ROFL!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > I find it amusing they say Obama was briefed.  Really?  On a shooting in a Western town?  Why?  So he can make sure the crisis doesn’t go to waste?
> ...


50-75 will be gunned down in Chicago this weekend.  So you're saying Obama will be briefed on each of those shootings?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



You seem frustrated with the truth, I'm not surprised...


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 27, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> I find it amusing they say Obama was briefed.  Really?  On a shooting in a Western town?  Why?  So he can make sure the crisis doesn’t go to waste?



Would you rather the president weren't briefed?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I just handed you the truth.  But you're the one who has to live with it.


----------



## Clementine (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> 
> The Colorado Springs Police Department confirmed to The Huffington Post that there are reports of an active shooter near the facility, but could not say whether the incident is taking place inside or outside the building.
> 
> ...



At this point, there is no reason to think that PP was the target.   Of course, libs assume things.    Some witnesses saw the guy near Chase Bank before he ran to PP.   Some think he may have been planning to rob the bank.   

Typical that I've seen so many FB posts from lib friends assuming that it was an attack on PP and one demanded that every pro-life person speak up and denounce this, as if everyone who holds a certain view has an obligation to atone for the actions of one nut.     Not like pro-lifers are out there calling for killing of police and whites (BML) or getting together with large groups to chant 'death to America' (numerous Muslims).    

This guy acted on his own, for whatever reason, but most likely a robber and not making a political statement.    Why do libs get more upset about the random and rare shootings instead of the daily murders in Chicago and the countless terror attacks?    Clearly, you guys think some nut was going after one of your darling liberal organizations.   

I wonder if BLM are cheering over the deaths of a couple cops tonight.


----------



## Clementine (Nov 27, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > I find it amusing they say Obama was briefed.  Really?  On a shooting in a Western town?  Why?  So he can make sure the crisis doesn’t go to waste?
> ...



Considering he opted out of being briefed on some Muslim terrorists, which is a matter of national security, while taking time for a situation that local cops could handle.    Only reason alarms went off is because it was a liberal organization.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 27, 2015)

Clementine said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



What?


----------



## mgh80 (Nov 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Left wingers are *truly disgusting individuals.*
> ...



Anybody who assumed that they automatically know what the shooter of this action was like is a narcissist.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Eh, revel in your obvious stupidity and low class posts, it doesn't effect me, dime a dozen.....


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 27, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> History for Democrats in a way they might understand...
> 
> View attachment 55771



The republicans of the 1860s look nothing like the republicans of today. Nothing. In fact, you could say the Dems and Repubs have swapped places.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > I find it amusing they say Obama was briefed.  Really?  On a shooting in a Western town?  Why?  So he can make sure the crisis doesn’t go to waste?
> ...


Id rather have him attend the national security meetings regularly.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


I think you're referring to your tribe.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 27, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > History for Democrats in a way they might understand...
> ...


How about the 1960's when it was the Democrats blocking the Civil Rights Act?

Spin, boy, spin.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

mgh80 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Not a narcissist, just a bunch of hacks who already made up their minds based on what they want to believe.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 27, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


No, yours......


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 27, 2015)

Are you guys still trying to paint the shooter and his motives with whatever brush suits your on political agenda?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



When you man up to the truth and don't require low class conversation, get back with me. You're a lot more fun when you're not drunk or high.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > History for Democrats in a way they might understand...
> ...



Very much so.  The RP when it was new was both the home of Liberalism (from the Abolitionists) and of doing big things with federal gummint (from the Whigs), while the DP was the home of "smaller gummint" and "states' rights", a concept passed down from George Wallace and Strom Thurmond to Ronald Reagan.  Much has morphed since then but partisan hacks thrive on the ignorant meme that "Democrat" and "Republican" are some kind of static definition that never changes with the political winds.  

Ah to be young and stoopid....  (/offtopic)


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > History for Democrats in a way they might understand...
> ...


Bullshit that you can't prove but swallow whole heatedly...thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Dana7360 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> 
> The Colorado Springs Police Department confirmed to The Huffington Post that there are reports of an active shooter near the facility, but could not say whether the incident is taking place inside or outside the building.
> 
> ...




It wasn't near the clinic it was IN the clinic. 

And yes it's another far right wing conservative terrorist. 

I guess the conservatives don't believe that killing innocent lives is murder.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 27, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> ...


The murderer tell you this before or afterwards?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Maybe if you studied up on the truth as opposed to the revisionist history you feed on, you could make reasonable sense.  

Sure, quite unlikely but still.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2015)

Reading for the ignorant:

When and Why Did the Parties Switch Places?

Now go hijack some other thread, Gummo.


Partisan hacks .... SMFH


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


he is a christer stan just like you


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 27, 2015)

I simply do not care anymore.   I just can't muster an ounce of care.  Ten a day?  + Muslims? who cares?

The only little bit of care I had was wondering WHY we have 30-40 GOVT workers standing around behind some bulldog spokeswoman?  Why so many on payroll?  GOVT is out of control bloated.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2015)

Clementine said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> ...


It really doesn't matter what the truth is anymore.
All of the dishonest Democrat supporters will only believe the first reports of it being a White Christian Domestic Terrorist Attacking Planned Parenthood.

Doesn't matter.....because 3 people died....if that guy wanted to off a bunch of abortionists....he sure screwed that pooch, big-time.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh of course I forgot.  I hate it when Cops get shot.   If it was other GOVT workers it would be less bad.


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

We act as though white Christian terrorism doesn't exist, and yet it does.

Colorado suffers terrorist attack. Cops, multiple civilians shot, three dead (updated).


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Reading for the ignorant:
> 
> When and Why Did the Parties Switch Places?
> 
> ...


It must be true, I read it on the Internet!
So if the parties switched in the 1920's why did Democrats try to block the Civil Rights Act in 1964?


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 27, 2015)

Spokesperson  Spokeswoman Spokesman Spokeaholic Deputy Spokewoman Deputy dog... why you need a spokesperson?  100K each base........250K cost with bennies.  lots of beenines  Green beans.

Is this the same people bringing me the weekly "emergency test pattern" promise to tell me where to tune in for info since 1950 never used?  

Thanks for calling Satellite TV.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Democrats following their proven and compulsive liars Obama/Bill and now Hillary.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 27, 2015)

Shoot Shoot Shoot till your ears bleed.  I don't care.  Bring in Muslims by 40 ft trailer loads to any and all areas.  Hire more GOVT,  give 25% raise to existing.   I don't give a crap.   Let them all telecomute and retire at 50....then hire back on as consultants.  Let them give SSISD to their goldbrick buttbuddies.


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Democrats following their proven and compulsive liars Obama/Bill and now Hillary.
> 
> View attachment 55772



trying to divert the thread away for your christian terrorist


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 27, 2015)

don't make Blacks stop either.  BLM for congress.  hear hear hear ye all.  Whitey get your guns...
git er done....start East Coast work west.


----------



## mgh80 (Nov 27, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> ...



You're actually suggesting that conservatives condone the murder in this situation? You're either:

A) A very successful troll
B) Brainwashed
C) Idiotic


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Reading for the ignorant:
> ...



As a group, they didn't.  Matter of fact more Ds than Rs voted for it, though the gap was not significant.

Why don't I just post this for the 827th time, expecting different results....

The original House version:

Southern Democrats: 7–87 (7–93%)
Southern Republicans: 0–10 (0–100%)
*>>> ALL SOUTHERNERS: 7-97 (6.7%--93.3%)*

Northern Democrats: 145–9 (94 – 6%)
Northern Republicans: 138–24 (85 – 15%)
*>>> ALL NORTHERNERS: 283-33 (89.6%--11.4%) *
The Senate version:

Southern Democrats: 1–20 (5–95%)
Southern Republicans: 0–1 (0–100%)
Northern Democrats: 45–1 (98–2%)
Northern Republicans: 27–5 (84–16%)
*ALL SOUTHERNERS: 1--21 (4.5%--95.5%)*
*ALL NORTHERNERS: 72--6 (92.3%--7.7%)*

Yes, there is a party pattern in that each line shows more support from the D side than the R side. But again, 94 versus 85 on one side is not significant.

But *96 on one geographical side versus 92 on the other side?? * You just hit the motherlode. _NOW _you can cite chew some polarization.
BIG time.

The numbers don't lie; your pattern is clearly there but it's regional, not political. And _regional_, once again for you slow readers who can't think of a point on your own, means *cultural*.

You take the numbers from the North -- both Dems and Repubs are for it.
You take the numbers from the South -- both Dems and Repubs are agin' it.
It's truly bipartisan in both directions. (!)

(/STILL COMPLETELY OFFTOPIC)


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 27, 2015)

I go for C.  Oh say cain't ya'all C.....by the DemWitted light.

Ok I stop now.  I just dont care no more.  BHO start your last year.  woo-doggies.  Lets' go.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats following their proven and compulsive liars Obama/Bill and now Hillary.
> ...



Do you have absolute proof of your statement? (christian terrorist)

"divert"..and sorry about that, it started small and got out of hand... oops

I'll stop if the morons will...it's a waste of time for me at this point.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Democrats blocked the Civil Rights Act for months until Republicans and LBJ strong armed them into letting it go to vote and then voting for it.

History mocks you.


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 27, 2015)

Robert Lewis Dear:

Colorado Springs shooting: 3 dead in shooting at Planned Parenthood in Colorado


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Unfortunately the numbers just proved me right.  That's why you had to edit them out.




​Bon appetit, hack.
For an appetizer may I recommend the Crow.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

mgh80 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


D) A typical desperate Democrat doing what their media told them to do/think without the actual facts


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Pleased to run across you Weatherman2020, a hearty welcome to the USMB...


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> We act as though white Christian terrorism doesn't exist, and yet it does.
> 
> Colorado suffers terrorist attack. Cops, multiple civilians shot, three dead (updated).


It only exists in your little mind.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


OH hum.

June 10, 1964
Civil Rights Filibuster Ended

At 9:51 on the morning of June 10, 1964, Senator Robert C. Byrd completed an address that he had begun 14 hours and 13 minutes earlier. The subject was the pending Civil Rights Act of 1964, a measure that occupied the Senate for 60 working days, including seven Saturdays. A day earlier, Senate whips Hubert Humphrey (D-MN) and Thomas Kuchel (R-CA), the bill's floor managers, concluded they had the 67 votes required at that time to end the debate.​
The Civil Rights Act provided protection of voting rights; banned discrimination in public facilities—including private businesses offering public services—such as lunch counters, hotels, and theaters; and established equal employment opportunity as the law of the land.

As Senator Byrd took his seat, House members, former senators, and others—150 of them—vied for limited standing space at the back of the chamber. With all gallery seats taken, hundreds waited outside in hopelessly extended lines.

Georgia Democrat Richard Russell offered the final arguments in opposition. Minority Leader Everett Dirksen, who had enlisted the Republican votes that made cloture a realistic option, spoke for the proponents with his customary eloquence. Noting that the day marked the 100th anniversary of Abraham Lincoln's nomination to a second term, the Illinois Republican proclaimed, in the words of Victor Hugo, "Stronger than all the armies is an idea whose time has come." He continued, "The time has come for equality of opportunity in sharing in government, in education, and in employment. It will not be stayed or denied. It is here!"

Never in history had the Senate been able to muster enough votes to cut off a filibuster on a civil rights bill. And only five times in the 47 years since the cloture rule was established had the Senate agreed to cloture for any measure.

U.S. Senate: 1964: Civil Rights Filibuster Ended -- June 10, 1964

*WHAT WAS THAT GROUP ROBERT BYRD WAS A MEMBER OF AGAIN?  OH YEAH, THE KLU KLUX KLAN.*


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


So, how does this change the Democratic (Socialist) Parties history of racism, regardless of your spin?


----------



## oreo (Nov 27, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> ...



*Look I LIVE HERE.  *I know this area well.  We do not know what this shooter's intent was.  He was shooting at people in the King Sooper's parking lot area, which wasn't even close to Planned Parenthood.  He was shooting from BEHIND the Planned Parenthood building.

Then he went into the building, and there WERE No injuries or deaths in the Planned Parenthood building.  _So if it was a hit on Planned Parenthood, he sure wasn't acting like it was._

1.  Why was he shooting at people in the King Sooper's parking lot?
2.  Why didn't he shoot anyone inside the Planned Parenthood building?

We'll know more tomorrow.


----------



## theHawk (Nov 27, 2015)

One has to wonder how many murders have occurred at this particular abortion clinic, and suddenly all the outrage for a few more?


----------



## theHawk (Nov 27, 2015)

oreo said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Maybe he was shooting at PP protestors.  You know, gotta protect planned parenthood folks from free speech.


----------



## Dana7360 (Nov 27, 2015)

mgh80 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...





Produce one right winger on this thread that has condemned this violence and murder. 

All I see from the right winger is deflection, lies, trying to change the subject and trying to blame it on democrats. 

Aren't democrats the ones who are taking guns from people? Aren't democrats  the ones who defend women's right to choose?

Please produce some honest evidence of any right winger condemning this.

For you to say such a thing you're either

A. A very successful troll
B. Brainwashed
C. Idiotic.
Or 
D. All of the above.

My vote is for D.


----------



## mgh80 (Nov 27, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



Actually I'm not a right-winger...I just don't like it when people paint groups of people with a broad brush, which you obviously have zero problem doing.

Democrats tend to be the ones attacking police officers to be fair.

Show me one left-winger condemning the media for jumping the gun and accusing the officer who killed Michael Brown (who WAS a thug). Just one.

Here's my point: USMB is NOT an accurate gauge of society at large, because if somebody googles/looks for a message board to discuss politics, they're MUCH more likely to be far left/right leaning than the average member of society who can't name 3 members of the SCOTUS.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


Read post #341 this thread...I'm seeing Democrats attack/ lie/accuse Republicans and people of faith without the facts, how do you feel about that?

..and does one rotten nut, say Obama, represent all people?


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 27, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Bullshit that you can't prove but swallow whole heatedly...thanks for the laugh.



The GoP is full of fat, old, white men. When was the last time the GoP had a black candidate for president or vice president? Ditto women? What about majority leader? Same old, same old....


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 27, 2015)

Besides the cop, who did this American Talibaner kill today?  And did he kill his family first?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 27, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> The GoP is full of fat, old, white men. When was the last time the GoP had a black candidate for president or vice president? Ditto women? What about majority leader? Same old, same old....


But they always have a token ****** on stage, and the rest serving drinks...


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

In europe has to worry  about muslim terrorists and in America we got the christian terrorists


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

The christian terrorist 

originally from jesusland, sc

*Robert Lewis Dear: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know

Robert Lewis Dear: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know*


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> The christian terrorist
> 
> originally from jesusland, sc
> 
> ...


Another anti-government right-wing loon.  Great Pro-Life example, killing three.

Probably one of these fucks: Sovereign citizen movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

I am sure they will be monitoring those rightwing christian churches by having plainclothes agents at those churches


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > The republicans of the 1860s look nothing like the republicans of today. Nothing. In fact, you could say the Dems and Repubs have swapped places.
> ...



The GoP is full of fat, old, white men. When was the last time the GoP had a black candidate for president or vice president? Ditto women? What about majority leader? Same old, same old....[/QUOTE]

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Democrats voted in a President that's an economic and foreign policy failure ... twice (difficult to be impressed)

Bonus Reality.. A proven compulsive liar that hates Republicans because he doesn't always get his unconstitutional way and picks and chooses which laws he will enforce depending on politics...


----------



## guno (Nov 27, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > The christian terrorist
> ...


yes, a fine christian !!


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 27, 2015)

guno said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


Guns and religion.  If we can't get rid of those two just call it a day, and end the species.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 28, 2015)

[QUOTE="Lumpy 1, post: 12907595, member: 19734"

Democrats voted in a President that's an economic and foreign policy failure ... twice (difficult to be impressed)

Bonus Reality.. A proven compulsive liar that hates Republicans because he doesn't always get his unconstitutional way and picks and chooses which laws he will enforce depending on politics...[/QUOTE]

Obama is loved around the world thus your foreign policy analogy is utter crap. He will leave the US in a better (note, I say better, not a lot better) position than it was in before he came into office.

And anybody who voted for Raygun or Dumbya, not once, but twice, has no right to complain about who Dems voted for twice... Raygun and Dumbya are two of the worst presidents the US has ever had. Ever.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 28, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


I condemn both the violence and the murder. If he thought he was doing God's will, he is wrong. And adding to the fact that he took lives in the process, from the Christian angle, he's lost his chance to  go where God and Christ are.,
But you already knew that.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> [QUOTE="Lumpy 1, post: 12907595, member: 19734"
> 
> Democrats voted in a President that's an economic and foreign policy failure ... twice (difficult to be impressed)
> 
> Bonus Reality.. A proven compulsive liar that hates Republicans because he doesn't always get his unconstitutional way and picks and chooses which laws he will enforce depending on politics...



Obama is loved around the world thus your foreign policy analogy is utter crap. He will leave the US in a better (note, I say better, not a lot better) position than it was in before he came into office.

And anybody who voted for Raygun or Dumbya, not once, but twice, has no right to complain about who Dems voted for twice... Raygun and Dumbya are two of the worst presidents the US has ever had. Ever.[/QUOTE]


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 55773


That GOP bar needs to read Until Death Do Us Part, and Trump is on wife number three or four?  I forget.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 55773
> ...


Yawn...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Hey, you're the people who are supposedly all moral and Pro-Family.  Tell us, just how many families does Trump have?  I know his kids all seem to be by different women.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 55775


We don't have an Embassy there.  It's 400 miles away, and no one died there on 9-11.  Had Stevens stayed there instead of risking it, he'd still be alive.  He made a bad call.  Shit happens.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Democrats supported the Iraq War before they were against it. Then they stuck their knives in the soldiers backs fighting for  America and their votes, cowardly and un-American indeed but the most inept President in American history was elected... and they're proud of it...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Democrats supported the Iraq War before they were against it. Then they stuck their knives in the soldiers backs fighting for  America and their votes, cowardly and un-American indeed but the most inept President in American history was elected... and they're proud of it...
> 
> View attachment 55777


Bush got 4,000 cannon fodder dead in a war that wasn't necessary and launched ISIS but Obama and the Dems are to blame?  Interesting.

I guess Obama was responsible for 9-11 as well...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



It's his personal life, none of my business, although, he does reflect many Americans and their personal choices.

Do you have anything of substance, you're boring me...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats supported the Iraq War before they were against it. Then they stuck their knives in the soldiers backs fighting for  America and their votes, cowardly and un-American indeed but the most inept President in American history was elected... and they're proud of it...
> ...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


His personal life, as well as his business life, shows he has the morals of a snake, exactly why your kind loves him.  The party of Family Values, running a guy with five kids by three different women.  Perfect.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Bush and Cheney are the fathers of ISIS.  Deal with it.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 55779


Oddly enough, both are true, and we were told to leave, dumbass.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Gads you'd think Democrats would be more understanding considering the Clinton blow-job, adultery, compulsive lying, proven sexual harassment and probable rape years .. oh well.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Clinton should have kept his pants on, and no one holds him up as Mr. MILF for Family Values.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

Lumper's still valiantly holding on in his desperate quest to derail a topic on a shooting in Colorado?

Classic.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 55779
> ...



Indeed Obama, Hillary and Kerry suck on foreign policy negotiations, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Lumper's still valiantly holding on in his desperate quest to derail a topic on a shooting in Colorado?
> 
> Classic.


Yup, one moron after the other and I'm so polite I keep responding..

Well, I'm off this thread ... later.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lumper's still valiantly holding on in his desperate quest to derail a topic on a shooting in Colorado?
> ...


I'm sure Townhall.com needs your wisdom very badly tonight, what with Whitey shooting up the place, killing innocents, and planting bombs instead of the dreaded sand *******.  What a terrible blow, to your propaganda...


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Nov 28, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Let's hope it's a Muslim shooting at the planned parenthood facility. That will stop the Liberals from wanting any more Muslims brought into this country.



You can't seriously be this stupid.

Take a look back at the past dozen or so abortion clinic shootings. How many of them were done by Muslims you ignorant fuckwad?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hope it's a Muslim shooting at the planned parenthood facility. That will stop the Liberals from wanting any more Muslims brought into this country.
> ...




You will have to look really hard to find a dozen......try it......see how many you find.......


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hope it's a Muslim shooting at the planned parenthood facility. That will stop the Liberals from wanting any more Muslims brought into this country.
> ...



Perp's name is Robert Lewis Dear, 57, from South Carolina.

Well, that's an Islamic name and address if I ever did hear one.  Just look at that middle name -- same number of letters as "Koran".


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats supported the Iraq War before they were against it. Then they stuck their knives in the soldiers backs fighting for  America and their votes, cowardly and un-American indeed but the most inept President in American history was elected... and they're proud of it...
> ...



Obama owns the creation of Isis...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


Just another one your "responsible gun owners", as usual.  And whitey to boot.  I don't suppose you'd care to denounce him for killing a cop, and injuring several others, as well as killing two other people today?


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 28, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Obama owns the creation of Isis...



ISIS owns the creation of ISIS


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



Actually I made a list of them the other day.  At least three of them had a "Rev." title.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...





Still waiting to see why he did it and who he was shooting at.......


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...




we aren't the ones who support criminals....he should get the death penalty for committing murder.....if only you guys held all murderers to the same standard....


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...


I guess the dead cop doesn't count eh?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


There are several forms of murder and hey. look at that, you kind of denounced another gun nut.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> we aren't the ones who support criminals....he should get the death penalty for committing murder.....if only you guys held all murderers to the same standard....



So much for your idea of people having firearms stopping these mass killings. One of the dead is a police officer. I assume he was armed. There goes that theory....


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > we aren't the ones who support criminals....he should get the death penalty for committing murder.....if only you guys held all murderers to the same standard....
> ...


And the armed guard is also likely dead.  Guess they didn't "protect" themselves fast enough...


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 28, 2015)

The shooting in Colorado Springs may be the first time liberals have ever been concerned for human life at Planned Parenthood.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The shooting in Colorado Springs may be the first time liberals have ever been concerned for human life at Planned Parenthood.


We always care for human life there, just not what you call human life, that requires a microscope to see.  Let's hear your Pro-Life take on the dead cop and the other two?  Guess they deserved it eh??


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > we aren't the ones who support criminals....he should get the death penalty for committing murder.....if only you guys held all murderers to the same standard....
> ...




twit......what did they do to stop him....send him roses and a nice letter....they sent more guys in with guns.......and planned parenthood/murder...is a gun free site, so no one there could stop him either............

and the actual times normal gun owners have been on the scene they have stopped mass shooters.....and in all the gun free zones......innocent people were murdered with no way to stop them....even the D.C. Police chief now admits that the only way to save lives is to attack the shooter as soon as possible...since the police are always 5-7 minutes out and the shooting takes place in less time than that...Sandy Hook...he was done in 5 minutes, and guess what twit....he committed suicide as he heard the good guys with guns coming....and he chose Sandy Hook over the middle school and the high school because it was the only one of the three without an armed resource officer.....twits...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > The shooting in Colorado Springs may be the first time liberals have ever been concerned for human life at Planned Parenthood.
> ...





twit......we value all life....you do not.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > we aren't the ones who support criminals....he should get the death penalty for committing murder.....if only you guys held all murderers to the same standard....
> ...




Not an idea....the fact....

Some details to help you make your guess....

Wisconsin Sikh temple shooting - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia ( 6 dead, 4 wounded)

Charleston church shooting - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia ( 9 dead)

vs.

Deputies Osceola pastor shot church janitor in self-defense ( 0 dead)

6 Shot At New Life Church Gunman 2 Churchgoers Dead - 7NEWS Denver TheDenverChannel.com ( 2 dead, 3 wounded)

Remember This SC Concealed Carrier Stops Mass Shooting During Church Service. No Casualties. ( 0 dead)
**********
*No guns: 15 dead*

Sikh temple ( 6 dead, 4 wounded)

Charleston ( 9 dead)


*Parishioners with guns:  2 dead*

Osceola ( 0 dead )

New life ( 2 dead, 3 wounded)

South Carolina shotgun guy ( 0 dead)


Temple massacre has some Sikhs mulling gun ownership

*The president of the Sikh Temple of Wisconsin had only a butter knife on hand, which he used to fight the gunman. He was killed, but his heroic actions were credited for slowing the shooter. Guns were not allowed in the Sikh Temple of Wisconsin.*

*“No guns [were] allowed in the temple,” Kulbir Singh, an attendee of the Sikh Temple of Wisconsin, told FoxNews.com. “Everyone knows that it’s not allowed, anywhere in the temple.”*


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Prove it, gun nut.  Tell us what could have been done to protect the armed guard and the cop?  Were they just irresponsible gun owners?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Bullshit.  And bullshit you've been called on before, bullshit boy:

>> July 5, 2012 in Oak Creek, WI, a 40-year-old man fatally shot six people at a Sikh temple. Under Wisconsin law, a person can bring a weapon into a place of worship unless that place has informed congregants that they cannot or there is a sign. Amardeep Kaleka, whose father founded the temple and was killed, confirmed that there was no sign.2 <<  (here)​Give it up.  Your partisan hackery is not selling.

​


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm afraid I have bad news for the Lumpys and other partisan hacks hoping to put points on their infantile scoreboard as they run valiantly over the bodies of the dead and wounded to get into field goal range ---


--- the voter registration of the perp is online here, and it lists his party affiliation as......



.... wait for it......



Unaffiliated.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I'm afraid I have bad news for the Lumpys and other partisan hacks hoping to put points on their infantile scoreboard as they run valiantly over the bodies of the dead and wounded to get into field goal range ---
> 
> 
> --- the voter registration of the perp is online here, and it lists his party affiliation as......
> ...


They got his gender wrong.  And he owns five acres of fuck-all nothin'...


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid I have bad news for the Lumpys and other partisan hacks hoping to put points on their infantile scoreboard as they run valiantly over the bodies of the dead and wounded to get into field goal range ---
> ...



Yup, but everything else fits.

Wait 'til Trannysteve gets wind of this.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

Just can't figure out how this guy died?




He had a gun, maybe two, and as well all know from reading people here guns are for protection...


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I'm afraid I have bad news for the Lumpys and other partisan hacks hoping to put points on their infantile scoreboard as they run valiantly over the bodies of the dead and wounded to get into field goal range ---
> 
> 
> --- the voter registration of the perp is online here, and it lists* his* party affiliation as......
> ...


From the link:

*ROBERT LEWIS DEAR, JR.*was born in 1958 and *she *registered to vote, giving *her* address as 809 OURAY CT, HARTSEL, PARK COUNTY, COLORADO 80449. *Her* voting status is: Active.* She* is unaffiliated.
*Voter ID number 601010372
*
His? It says Robert Lewis Dear, Jr. is a she. Sounds like you have an unaffiliated Caitlyn Jenner on your hands, a liberal hero!


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2015)

Let's see, the libs are trying to transform everything, and in doing so they are creating alot of situations in this nation that many many people are uncomfortable with.  There is no reason for what is being seen now in this nation, so who has caused all of this ?

The ones who are causing it know who they are, but when it goes wrong, they begin spinning like mad trying to deflect.  

Did the nutters create these impoverished inner cities we see in so much trouble now, did they create all the debauchery that is being seen everywhere now, did they begin attacking religious symbols and nativity scenes, along with the ten commandments and it's removals everywhere they could, did they create such a thing as gay marriage, did they destroy the boy scouts organization, oh but not till they refused it access to public schools and such because it was a Christian group, did they these so called nutters go along with or push socialism where regardless of ones talent or skills you remain at the same level as everyone else just to keep it fair, did they stop kids from being rewarded just to keep the slackers from being offended, did they create MTV that poisons children's minds or stop school choice for fear of some being left behind, and so all will be made to suffer, did they these nutters stop people from using Christmas tree's in public squares, but it's OK if they call them holiday trees, did they create weird and crazy curriculums in schools that are teaching the children some strange things now, did they fight for tax payers to pay the bill for men who want sex changes, did they pave the way for this gender crisis going on in the nation now, did they destroy thousands of acres of prime property by making it complete slums paid for by eternal entitlements given away as eternal poverty incentives given away by the government, did these nutters  go along with or abort their children by the millions, did these nutters (fill in the blank) ?????? because I know there are many many more that I can't remember to list as it just goes on and on and on but the so called nutters are to blame for it all. 

The attacks on this nation has come in many forms over the years, even the destruction of the traditional family to boot.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 28, 2015)

The far RW nutters lose again.


----------



## jillian (Nov 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



3 people dead. six wounded. shooter from north carolina. 

i'm still going to put money on the terrorist being a religious zealot.


----------



## playtime (Nov 28, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



LOL.  what a silly notion.  nobody is a criminal, until they are.  somebody coming here LEGALLY  to live has been properly vetted.


----------



## playtime (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Except when they need to eat,  get medical care, clothing, housing & education...


----------



## playtime (Nov 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



the way to get rid a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a g.... oh never mind....


----------



## playtime (Nov 28, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



ya, well.....  didn't you hear?  all the RW nutters boast how  America is exceptional.... except when they don't want it to be.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

Voter registration in CO  no party affiliation
DEAR, ROBERT LEWIS JR 809 OURAY CT


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

Seems he was shooting at cars toward the grocery store from behind the planned parenthood, then when approached stormed the building.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

It is really sickening that politics immediately play into a tragic shooting.

People that do this type of thing are sick and evil.  This guy was arrested twice for animal cruelty.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

Actually, it was good guys with guns that prevented anymore injured or dead.  How many did they rescue?





playtime said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

America is exceptional.





playtime said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


----------



## playtime (Nov 28, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Actually, it was good guys with guns that prevented anymore injured or dead.  How many did they rescue?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



too bad it wasn't a darkened clinic & everyone was armed 'eh?


----------



## playtime (Nov 28, 2015)

depotoo said:


> America is exceptional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



except when it's inconvenient to those patriotic liberty loving 'mericans... like granting everyone the same protections under the law.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

depotoo said:


> It is really sickening that politics immediately play into a tragic shooting.  People that do this type of thing are sick and evil.


We don't have all the facts yet, so I admit I'm being premature here.  

But the fact remains that there are people, particularly in media, who have a vested professional and financial interest in making people angry (or angrier).  And these people are doing this under the umbrella of politics.

If (yes, a big "if") it turns out this guy is what he appears to be, well, they may have played a role in getting him to this point.
.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

Why did planned parenthoods security not respond, other than remaining in their locked safe room, when he stormed the building? Alot of good that extra expense did, to try to make the place safer.  Or were they not allowed to be armed?  If so, then it was just for a false sense of security and show only.  Sad.





playtime said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, it was good guys with guns that prevented anymore injured or dead.  How many did they rescue?
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

You summed it up quite nicely, except if you are only implying that it should not have been brought to people's attention what some planned parenthood's have been involved in, then I don't agree..





Mac1958 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > It is really sickening that politics immediately play into a tragic shooting.  People that do this type of thing are sick and evil.
> ...


----------



## playtime (Nov 28, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Why did planned parenthoods security not respond, other than remaining in their locked safe room, when he stormed the building? Alot of good that extra expense did, to try to make the place safer.  Or were they not allowed to be armed?  If so, then it was just for a false sense of security and show only.  Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't answer that...  maybe they are like mall cops.   perhaps all the doctors and ancillary staff should be packing & all the clients coming in shoulda been too....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 28, 2015)

playtime said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



   Derp.....apparently they weren't if they killed a bunch of people.


----------



## jillian (Nov 28, 2015)

"operation rescue" terrorists responsible like they were for dr hillman's death?



> Health centers associated with Planned Parenthood have been the target of threats and violence because of the organization’s role in providing abortions and lobbying for reproductive rights. Abortion rights groups say threats against abortion providers rose sharply this summer in the wake of an undercover “sting” mounted by an antiabortion group that filmed one of its videos at a clinic in Denver.
> 
> At least four Planned Parenthood clinics have been targeted with arson since the videos were released. The increase in threats has led abortion rights groups to increase cooperation with local police and the FBI.



Gunman kills officer, two others at Planned Parenthood clinic in Colorado


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

Or maybe the security guard should have been...if he wasn't.

From the facts that are coming forth, he didn't first target the planned parenthood, but those in cars near the grocery store.  It would appear the back lot was a perfect cover to be able ,to shoot toward them without being seen easily, if you see the layout.

Do remember they had a guy less than a month ago shooting at people on bikes, walking, in cars, in the very same city.  He killed 3.





playtime said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Why did planned parenthoods security not respond, other than remaining in their locked safe room, when he stormed the building? Alot of good that extra expense did, to try to make the place safer.  Or were they not allowed to be armed?  If so, then it was just for a false sense of security and show only.  Sad.
> ...


----------



## jillian (Nov 28, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



how do you vet someone who hasn't committed a crime yet?

oh... should we profile radical religious freaks because they might be terrorists who shoot people at women's clinics?

what would you say about that? (and you might want to stop making this thread about your bigotry and stick to the thread topic... which is that a domestic terrorist shot up a women's clinic.


----------



## jillian (Nov 28, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Or maybe the security guard should have been...if he wasn't.
> 
> From the facts that are coming forth, he didn't first target the planned parenthood, but those in cars near the grocery store.  It would appear the back lot was a perfect cover to be able ,to shoot toward them without being seen easily, if you see the layout.
> 
> ...



i suspect that's a fantasy unsupported by reality. he didn't shoot at the cars. he killed people in the clinic.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

depotoo said:


> You summed it up quite nicely, except if you are only implying that it should not have been brought to people's attention what some planned parenthood's have been involved in, then I don't agree..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's all fair game.  My point is that this is a sick guy whose issues were probably exacerbated by an outside stimulant.
.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

That proves nothing.  Less than a month ago, same city a man aimed at people on bikes, in cars, and walking and killed 3.  PP had nothing to do with it.  This guy yesterday was first shooting towards the grocery store. 





jillian said:


> "operation rescue" terrorists responsible like they were for dr hillman's death?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jillian (Nov 28, 2015)

ok. *shakes head*

i'm sure you'd be saying the same thing is the shooter had been black or arab.


----------



## playtime (Nov 28, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



well you see..............  if they killed a bunch of people b4 coming here.... they wouldn't have been let in.  killing a bunch of people after the fact kinda reflects our exceptional American Constitution... you know that little blurb the RW nutters find so inCONveeeeeeenient?

that would be

innocent until proven guilty.

yaaaaaaa.... that's the ticket.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 28, 2015)

jillian said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



 You mean an abortion clinic.....like thats the first time anyone died in that building. How about we just chalk this up as a few late term abortions?
    And what about the domestic terrorist that shut down commerce on the biggest shopping day of the year last week?
    Pretty sure they made a bunch more..shall we say detractors with that bonehead move.


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 28, 2015)

The shooter's mom should have had an abortion.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 28, 2015)

playtime said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



   Ah...so you finally admit there is no way to vet all the "immigrants" obozo is letting in the country with any accuracy.


----------



## playtime (Nov 28, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Or maybe the security guard should have been...if he wasn't.
> 
> From the facts that are coming forth, he didn't first target the planned parenthood, but those in cars near the grocery store.  It would appear the back lot was a perfect cover to be able ,to shoot toward them without being seen easily, if you see the layout.
> 
> ...



ummm ya..........  I have no problems with cops & security detail being trained & armed.  I have a problem with every  citizen packing...& trained to shoot - but not trained in high stress situations.

should every driver & bike rider should carry a concealed weapon?


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 28, 2015)

jillian said:


> "operation rescue" terrorists responsible like they were for dr hillman's death?


Could be. And that makes how many compared to the liberals throwing the ultimate temper tantrum and shooting up schools or theaters? Or Muslims Jihadis? Not that it makes it better but to be totally out of perspective makes no sense.


----------



## playtime (Nov 28, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



actually you should go back to school & brush up on your reading comp.  cause you sure are failing today.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 28, 2015)

playtime said:


> ummm ya..........  I have no problems with cops & security detail being trained & armed.  I have a problem with every  citizen packing to shoot... but not in high stress situations.
> 
> should every driver & bike rider should carry a concealed weapon?


If they want. The problem is it isn't your decision. Lots of people have guns, very few commit murder with them. Many many more people died in the abortion mill though, so a little perspective helps.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 28, 2015)

playtime said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



     You might want to brush up on capital letters and where they should be used.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

Sounds like the shooter is a white terrorist.


----------



## playtime (Nov 28, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



LOL.  yet, what I wrote is perfectly understandable whether they contain capital letters or not. 

 so what's your excuse?  inbreeding?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 28, 2015)

playtime said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



   And the typical liberal style of debate rears it's ugly head.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

Does anyone think cops would have allowed a black guy to surrender, unharmed, after shooting several white people and killing a cop?


----------



## playtime (Nov 28, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > ummm ya..........  I have no problems with cops & security detail being trained & armed.  I have a problem with every  citizen packing to shoot... but not in high stress situations.
> ...



no shit... we have several firearms in our home.  & we never committed murder either- GASP!   however,  in a high stressed situation- you are not going to have rational thinking.  & when the law shows up- you think they will discern who is the criminal & who is the good guy?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Does anyone think cops would have allowed a black guy to surrender, unharmed, after shooting several white people and killing a cop?



Everything has to be racist to you...it's sad and getting old


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 28, 2015)

playtime said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Depends what you are doing. If cops show up and cover the scene you lay your arms down and hold your hands up. As far as stress goes, I'd be a hell of a lot more stressed out if someone was shooting at me and I was unarmed.


----------



## playtime (Nov 28, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



<pssst>  there's no apostrophe in *its* ugly head

but anyhoo....what is that?  stating a fact?  I know they are pesky little things to deal with but every word was legible & coherent.

not if you mean by me asking you if you are an inbred ape... you do realize you threw that gauntlet down first... how convenient for you to forget & start wagging your finger....

AND the typical rw nutter style of debate rears its ugly head.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 28, 2015)

playtime said:


> AND the typical rw nutter style of debate rears its ugly head.


Its' ugly head. Learn English.


----------



## playtime (Nov 28, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



not every situation is going to be like that.  you are talking about daylight in an apparently open area.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 28, 2015)

playtime said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



  And you continue with the typical tactics of the loser...
Think how thats worked out with Trump.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 28, 2015)

playtime said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I'm not the one envisioning blanket scenarios. I would rather be armed and have a chance to live. With or without your approval.


----------



## LastProphet (Nov 28, 2015)

*Uganda gays to Colorado Springs abortion clinic: global manhunt for christians: celebrated by pope Francis in Central African Republic while still setting the stage in Uganda*

*Uganda gays to Colorado Springs abortion clinic:*
Agenda "_set stage for manhunt for christians other than in countries ruled by puppets playing islamists_".

*Hoax "shooting at Planned Parenthood": WHY staged during the satanic celebration "pope visits Kenya, Uganda and  Central African Republic"*
Cast of shooting at the abortion clinic, same as all other fake shootings staged on an almost weekly basis since 2011, serves specific agendas other than the general "disarm US citizens".
The main one is the same as pope Francis alias nazi agent Jonathan Pryce's visit to Uganda, to "praise the Uganda goverment", one of two main actors in the cast of "Kill the Gays bill 2013".
As for the visit to the Central African Republic, the agenda is the celebration of the ongoing manhunt for christians pushed to new limits.

Published first Dec 2013
*Christian Uganda persecuting gays * -  "Kill the Gays bill" for dummies
*Cast *
- the illuminti puppet government, playing "christians persecuting gays" while sending UN peacekeepers to take part in the genocide of christians, from South Sudan to Central African Republic.
- "Pastors of Hate" Scott Lively, Matt Barber and Martin "Poo Poo Pastor" Ssempa.

*Script*
_ChristoFascist Pastors of Hate designed and did all they could to implement the infamous Kill the Gays bill in Uganda.
Lively, Barber and Ssempa riled up the psychotic, blood-thirsty fellow Christians to place tires filled with oil, kerosene and gas around people they declared gay or lesbian and set them on fire.
Christian freaks are going around proclaiming people "witches" and executing them.
*Conclusion*: Sounds like these Christians need to be persecuted. Sounds like these Christians should have done unto them, as they are doing to others._

Notes
The Uganda Anti-Homosexuality Act, 2014 (previously called the "Kill the Gays bill" in the western mainstream media due to death penalty clauses proposed in the original version) was passed by the Parliament of Uganda on 20 December 2013 with life in prison substituted for the death penalty.
The bill was signed into law by the President of Uganda on 24 February 2014. On 1 August 2014, however, the Constitutional Court of Uganda ruled the Act invalid on procedural grounds
Uganda Anti-Homosexuality Act, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*BASICS*
Ivory Coast, Central African Republic, Nigeria, Kenya: "genocide of christians" agenda extended to countries with christian majority.
Christian Genocide: Are there no longer any TRUE christian countries to hail? HORRIBLE TRUTH from Ivory Coast to South Sudan

To get Kenya puppet government all you need is Uganda:
UGANDA treasonous puppet gov - for dummies
Illuminati media uses a "massive corruption scandal " to justify Brazil's economy collapsing.
This is a smoke curtain to divert from the fact that what happens in Brazil is the same as in Portugal, Greece, South Sudan or Uganda.
Uganda gov, an iilluminazi puppet, has two main roles:
- transfer national assets to illuminati safes
- supply mercenaries dressed as UN peacekeepers and AU militairy to ensure that the same happens elsewhere.
Example: 4,000 of them in South Sudan to prevent the fall of puppet Kir.
See: South Sudan war for dummies
Global Slavery, Global Genocide: Role of "UN peacekeepers": South Sudan for a start:
Global Slavery - Transition to Illuminati's Ultimate Goal: South Sudan war for dummies: the TWO basic facts

Original article
Mind Control Techniques - in fact just the Big Lie at work: Uganda Kill the Gays bill for dummies - Global manhunt for christians


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 28, 2015)

This is related to Uganda gays?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 28, 2015)

A police officer was murdered in the line of duty and you guys are making the usual political partisan rimshots with it? 

Better cross the street if we're ever coming towards each other down the sidewalk.


----------



## playtime (Nov 28, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AND the typical rw nutter style of debate rears its ugly head.
> ...



actually that's a FAIL.  an apostrophe like you just wrote is to show possession for words already ending in an 's'  which is NOT the case that the inbreeder had written.


----------



## playtime (Nov 28, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....... that's all you got?


----------



## playtime (Nov 28, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



nobody said my approval was needed.

you go boy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 28, 2015)

playtime said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



  Apparently I have enough to make you resort to name calling instead of addressing my point.
     Clear cut victory.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

jillian said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Or maybe the security guard should have been...if he wasn't.
> ...


Maybe check the news.  Yes, it has been reported and even had a 911 call supporting such, from what I heard.

From the facts that are coming forth, he didn't first target the planned parenthood, but those in cars near the grocery store. It would appear the back lot was a perfect cover to be able ,to shoot toward them without being seen easily, if you see the layout.-
A gunman who killed three people at a Planned Parenthood clinic in Colorado started firing in the parking lot -- unleashing a barrage of bullets with a "cold stone face," a witness said...
Preliminary reports indicated the clinic's staff was safe.

"I believe no one of our staff was severely injured. I also believe at this time that none of our patients were injured," said Vicki Cowart, president of Planned Parenthood of the Rocky Mountains.

Now, we know officers were shot at from outside the building, and others, so witnesses report. In all 6 civilians were hit, but 6 officers were also hit. None were patients, some were staff. Seeing as the seige lasted for over 5 hours, and at least 4 inside the clinic, he could have shot many in that clinic, if that was his target, or so it would seem.
We will have to wait to see if there was a motive and what it was. For all we know, it could have been the officers.


Do remember they had a guy less than a month ago shooting at people on bikes, walking, in cars, in the very same city. He killed 3.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2015)

jillian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


And I'm still going to take an impartial, rational wait and see attitude.  You should try it counselor..........


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 28, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You don't believe that any information presented in a meeting gets to the pres?
He just blows it off?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 28, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...





Weatherman2020 said:


> How about the 1960's when it was the Democrats  conservatives blocking the Civil Rights Act?
> 
> Spin, boy, spin



That's right. Spin away.
The same conservatives that are crying about civil rights today. The same conservatives that turned the southern states red.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 28, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...





Lumpy 1 said:


> Maybe if you studied up on the truth as opposed to the revisionist history you feed on, you could make reasonable sense.
> 
> Sure, quite unlikely but still.



Yours is the revision and either you don't know that or deliberately continue the retarded narrative. 

How is the south predominately red state conservative today if party ideology hadn't shifted? Do you suppose it was the southern blacks who resisted the civil rights changes of the 50's and 60's?


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 28, 2015)

An old white guy shooting innocent people is as much terrorism as Daesh in Paris.  What is the difference?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 28, 2015)

jillian said:


> ok. *shakes head*
> 
> i'm sure you'd be saying the same thing is the shooter had been black or arab.




No doubt. This shooter kills and injures several, including police, holds police at bay for hours and walks out and is taken into custody uninjured.

A 17 yr old black kid injured no one, and is shot 16 times from 20 feet away with 8 officers on the scene. 

I wonder if they stopped at the drive- thru for the CS Perp?


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

Booking photo

looks like a madman.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Booking photo
> 
> looks like a madman.



Looks like a white right-wing terrorist.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> An old white guy shooting innocent people is as much terrorism as Daesh in Paris.  What is the difference?


But if it's some Muslim guy screaming "Allah Ackbar".....we have to wait to see if he has any direct ties to al Qaeda or ISIS before we can make a judgement call on it.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



And you have no answer as to why nobody has indicted PP for illegal activities, do you?

And, since you get your news from AM radio, I thoughtfully provided the link that YOU demanded that the PP sting videos were doctored and falsified:

No, Planned Parenthood Isn’t Selling ‘Aborted Baby Parts’


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Booking photo
> 
> looks like a madman.


Obviously he's crazy.

Looks like he cuts his hair with a weed-wacker. 

It would suck if he just has a drug problem and wanted to hold up a bank....then ran into the nearest Planned Parenthood building because they had "This Is A Gun-Free Zone" signs all over the place.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > This is the fifth attack on PP since the release of the doctored sting tapes of PP. This is the fruit of the tree of poison that has been planted by the Right. They own it, but won't admit it. Big surprise.
> ...



I know that reading is not your forte', beagle, but find someone to read this to you:

No, Planned Parenthood Isn’t Selling ‘Aborted Baby Parts’


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

Black Lives Matter!  Apparently White Lives Matter more - since he was allowed to surrender unharmed.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You must live in the middle of Kansas, since you don't know the difference between gang related urban violence and terrorists attacks.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



And it's true because Think Progress told you it was LOL


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

Clementine said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> ...



Are you totally disconnected to reality, or just have one foot out the door?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Reading for the ignorant:
> ...



You are obviously too young to remember that the dixiecrats, headed by Strom Thurmond,  rebelled against the mainstream democratic party, and deserted to the republicans. Perhaps you should confine your posts to things that happened since the rolling stones began to make hit records.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 28, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Gangs in our city ARE terrorists.  They love to create fear and intimidation for millions of innocent civilians.


----------



## guno (Nov 28, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > An old white guy shooting innocent people is as much terrorism as Daesh in Paris.  What is the difference?
> ...





mudwhistle said:


> "Allah Ackbar"



Allah Ackbar says the muslims, praise jesus say the christians


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

oreo said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



I am sure that he was just walking around with a load of LP tanks, got tired, and left them in PP for a while for safekeeping....


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

*Another right-wing terrorist hero emerges!*


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Yep. just like I said. You don't know the difference between 16 year old ghetto gangsters shooting each other on Saturday night, and a terrorist attack. 

 You are pissed off with gangsters? Recall your city police chief.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 28, 2015)

LastProphet said:


> *Uganda gays to Colorado Springs abortion clinic: global manhunt for christians: celebrated by pope Francis in Central African Republic while still setting the stage in Uganda*
> 
> *Uganda gays to Colorado Springs abortion clinic:*
> Agenda "_set stage for manhunt for christians other than in countries ruled by puppets playing islamists_".
> ...





Mind control for dummies blogspot...oh, the irony.  lol


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Booking photo
> ...



We need to do a better job at vetting these people!


----------



## guno (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *Another right-wing terrorist hero emerges!*


hopefully they track down his family  and hold them for questioning


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 28, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Now you know the motive of the shooting?  Did the murderer tell you before or after the shootings?  I heard it was work place violence like Ft Hood or just a random act of violence like LAX at the El Al gate.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *Another right-wing terrorist hero emerges!*


You forgot to add Christian.  Every white guy who murders has to be a conservative Christian.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 28, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > An old white guy shooting innocent people is as much terrorism as Daesh in Paris.  What is the difference?
> ...



Does it matter?  They are both terrorist that killed innocent people.

I propose that all white people be given ID badges to wear and be presented upon demand.  I am a Christian, but maybe we need to start monitoring Churches, just like Trump wants to monitor Mosques.  Wait, this is beginning to resemble Nazi Germany, huh?

*GO DONALD!*​


----------



## guno (Nov 28, 2015)

White (christian) Americans are the biggest terror threat in the United States, according to a study by the New America Foundation. The Washington-based research organization did a review of “terror” attacks on US soil since Sept. 11, 2001 and found that most of them were carried out by radical anti-government groups or white supremacists.

Almost twice as many people have died in attacks by right-wing groups in America than have died in attacks by Muslim extremists. Of the 26 attacks since 9/11 that the group defined as terror, 19 were carried out by non-Muslims. Yet there are no white Americans languishing inside the prison camp at Guantanamo Bay. And there are no drones dropping bombs on gatherings of military-age males in the country’s lawless border regions.

Attacks by right-wing groups get comparatively little coverage in the news media. Most people will struggle to remember the shooting at a Sikh temple in Wisconsin that killed six people in 2012. A man who associated with neo-Nazi groups carried out that shooting. There was also the married couple in Las Vegas who walked into a pizza shop and murdered two police officers. They left a swastika on one of the bodies before killing a third person in a Wal-Mart parking lot. Such attacks are not limited to one part of the country. In 2011, two white supremacists went on a shooting spree in the Pacific Northwest, killing four people.

White Americans Are The Biggest Terror Threat In The United States


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



No, I have it figured out. This guy, who is from North and South carolina, just planted a false flag at the PP. He actually went there to shoot grocery shoppers, but wants the police to think that he is a radical southern anti-abortion nut. Just to really throw them off track, he loaded up the clinic with a bunch of LP gas containers.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

*Since he is white - will he be released on his own recognizance?*


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Black Lives Matter!  Apparently White Lives Matter more - since he was allowed to surrender unharmed.




I wish they had shot him 1000 times.  Riddled him with massive 50 cal rounds.  Save the cost of feeding his smelly ass for 20 years.  Kill them all.   Shoot as a group, turn off cameras, lie as group.


----------



## guno (Nov 28, 2015)

He is a southern hick from the mountains of NC 

Dear's cabin was a half-mile up a curvy dirt road about 15 miles west of Asheville NC. A cross made of twigs was nailed to the wall of the pale yellow shack on Saturday.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

guno said:


> He is a southern hick from the mountains of NC
> 
> Dear's cabin was a half-mile up a curvy dirt road about 15 miles west of Asheville NC. A cross made of twigs was nailed to the wall of the pale yellow shack on Saturday.



I'm surprised that he didn't just throw some rattlesnakes into PP that were left over from Sunday services from back home.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 28, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


PP says a YouTube video made him do it.


Vandalshandle said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


PP says a YouTube video made him do it.

http://m.nydailynews.com/news/natio...=DailyNewsletter - Horizon Control Smart List


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

guno said:


> He is a southern hick from the mountains of NC
> 
> Dear's cabin was a half-mile up a curvy dirt road about 15 miles west of Asheville NC. A cross made of twigs was nailed to the wall of the pale yellow shack on Saturday.



So, just another crazy white trash anti-abortion terrorist.  I wonder what anti-abortion group paid his travel expenses?


----------



## guno (Nov 28, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > He is a southern hick from the mountains of NC
> ...




The mountains of NC are infested with these extremist christians , same place as the other christian terrorist  eric rudolph dwelled and the people keep him hidden there


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2015)

guno said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Actually, if you were being honest, you'd admit that when someone says Allah Ackbar during an attack, they are doing it because of their religion. 
But, from what I've heard, nobody ever screams "Praise God" while hosing down innocent victims. They're just doing it because they're either crazy or pissed off at the world.

So their religion has squat to do with the attack. 

Christianity stopped being the reason for violence a couple of hundred years ago....and back then, it was exclusively Catholicism......which is sort of a cult religion....that has very little to do with Jesus.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Another right-wing terrorist hero emerges!*
> ...


Well, everyone knows that all crazy white people are Christians.......and Republicans.
Including that bitch in KY that the gays locked up.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

What a stupid thing to say.  Uhmmm, considering he was facing a tank at the time of his surrender.



Lakhota said:


> Black Lives Matter!  Apparently White Lives Matter more - since he was allowed to surrender unharmed.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

guno said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



These white Christian terrorists are more dangerous than foreign terrorists.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



You actually think whatever people exclaim in the heat of passion is a _religious _thing?

Ever had "sex"?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


My guess is this nutjob hasn't been anywhere near a church in quite some time.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

guno said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



My family lived in Asheville. My oldest brother was born there. It is not as bad as rural Kentucky, but I'm damned glad that mom and dad moved to Atlanta before I was born.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Oh, really. Wanna compare body-counts now?

150 in a matter of minutes in Paris.
3 in Colorado......and it took him half the day to even do that.


----------



## guno (Nov 28, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




he lived in a hot bed of fundy christers in the hills of NC, 245 fundy churches near him and he had a cross on the outside wall of his shack


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 28, 2015)

Says the shooter identifies as female.

Twitter


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

guno said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



That's right down the road from me.  Although the record I looked up last night said he's originally from South Carolina.  But these mountains certainly lend themselves to isolation, which may have a lot to do with his fucked-upness.

As opposed to living in what this board tells us are all those "Democrat-run cities"...


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

It's hilarious to watch NaziCons defend a white Christian anti-abortion terrorist at Planned Parenthood as "crazy".  Imagine if it had been a black guy.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

Actually he has been living in the mountains of Colorado for at least the last 2 years...





guno said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> That's going to really break my heart if a PP get's shot up.



...and then we have this from the beginning of this thread.

Feeling better, now, DD, now that three baby killers are dead?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2015)

guno said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Yep....and he attended church twice a week for 20 years, but can't remember a single sermon. 

Oh....shit.....that's Obama.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Christianity stopped being the reason for violence a couple of hundred years ago....and back then, it was exclusively Catholicism......which is sort of a cult religion....that has very little to do with Jesus.



More complete horseshit.  Catholicism is the _inventor _of Christianism.

Religion is a passive player in all this.  Anyone who cares to can claim to be taking orders from his Christianity, his Islam, his Flying Spaghetti Monster, or his neighbor's dog.  Just as posters on this board can claim their adversary is following orders from Saul Belinsky even though they've never heard of him.  That doesn't make any of those claims legitimate.  

it does open up a window to bizarre human psychology that as soon as some deviant declares "we kill for Allah" or "we kill for Jesus" or "we are national socialists", suddenly their word becomes gospel simply because it's what serves your agenda.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

You really need serious help.  You don't care about facts.  You live in a fantasy world of your own doing, facts be damned.  How many threads have you started with your fantasies, rather than  reporting what is actually known?  Too many to count.  Your reputation precedes you, and most know you can't be trusted, as in this case.





Lakhota said:


> It's hilarious to watch NaziCons defend a white Christian anti-abortion terrorist at Planned Parenthood as "crazy".  Imagine if it had been a black guy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> It's hilarious to watch NaziCons defend a white Christian anti-abortion terrorist at Planned Parenthood as "crazy".  Imagine if it had been a black guy.


Nobody's defending this nutjob.

We're just trying to show you idiots how much you're jumping to false conclusions. That is not a defense of the perpetrator.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh, and if this guy was black....you tards would either ignore the story or be defending him screaming Blacklivesmatters.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

Planned Parenthood serves poor people.  So why do poor white trash try to terrorize them?


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> These white Christian terrorists are more dangerous than foreign terrorists.




Good.  Bring in 1mil Muslim Terrorist to go along with it.  You need more entertainment.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Planned Parenthood serves poor people.




they don't "serve" anyone.  They kill only. They lie to you about anything else and you buy it.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

playtime said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



The only thing [its'] could possibly mean is "that which belongs to multiple iterations (i.e. the plural) of the word 'it'".  Which of course raises the question of what the _plural _of 'it' is.  And that does not exist, therefore [its'] cannot exist.

It's kind of a signpost to the poster's thinking skills that he could actually post that without thinking it through.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

Quote the posts where one damn person has defended him!  Just one, or shut the heck up.  It is one of your wild fantasies, again.





Lakhota said:


> It's hilarious to watch NaziCons defend a white Christian anti-abortion terrorist at Planned Parenthood as "crazy".  Imagine if it had been a black guy.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

Fact not in yet but so many claim to know. So far it appears to be a Transgender wacko who saw Winter coming on (global warming), realized he can't pay BHO jacked up heating bills (necc. skyrocket), decided he could get FREE full time room food heat and medical under the lifer program (share the wealth). 
So he decides to go shoot up something. 

get Confession or Video, tie scum to pole and fire away. next loon? step up.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

I fully support the white Christian male at the shooting...you know..the police officer....the white Christian male who gave his life trying to stop the shooter.......


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> I fully support the white Christian male at the shooting...you know..the police officer....the white Christian male who gave his life trying to stop the shooter.......


Not possible.  He had guns, he was protected.  He must have just slipped, on ice or something.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> I fully support the white Christian male at the shooting...you know..the police officer....the white Christian male who gave his life trying to stop the shooter.......



How do you know he's not a Muslim?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

this white Christian male with a gun...I completely support his actions at planned parenthood/murder....

3 dead, 9 injured in shooting at Colorado Planned Parenthood, gunman identified

Swasey was described by his fellow church members and friends as a courageous man and loving father who drew strength and inspiration from his Christian faith, The New York Times reported Saturday.

He was married, with two young children and was a co-pastor for seven years at Hope Chapel in Colorado Springs. “Here’s a guy who worked full time as a police officer, and then gave a great amount of time to his local church and didn’t get a dime for it,” co-pastor Scott Dontanville told the paper. “He did it because it was the thing that he felt he needed to do.”


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> this white Christian male with a gun...I completely support his actions at planned parenthood/murder....
> 
> 3 dead, 9 injured in shooting at Colorado Planned Parenthood, gunman identified


“If we truly care about this -- if we're going to offer up our thoughts and prayers again, for God knows how many times, with a truly clean conscience -- then we have to do something about the easy accessibility of weapons of war on our streets to people who have no business wielding them,” Obama said."

Good new, Mr. President, they like it this way.  They just love their deadly toys...


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> this white Christian male with a gun...I completely support his actions at planned parenthood/murder....
> 
> 3 dead, 9 injured in shooting at Colorado Planned Parenthood, gunman identified



Yet another future sigline....


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Planned Parenthood serves poor people.  So why do poor white trash try to terrorize them?


Planned-Parenthood serves themselves. They kill poor people by the millions.....including poor white trash...
Who do you think is the primary clients of Planned-Parenthood....you pathetic moron?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Planned Parenthood serves poor people.  So why do poor white trash try to terrorize them?
> ...



Parents.

This a trick question?


----------



## jillian (Nov 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



it is rational to assume that the motivation for attacking planned parenthood has zero to do with a secular pov. but if it isn't, i'll acknowledge it.

and the wingers should make sure they continue to falsify "evidence" and pretend that women's healthcare clinics are somehow illegitimate or offensive and that people in them deserve to die.

this is what happens when wingers rev up the rhetoric. that is the intent. and that is why pond scum  terrorists like Scott Roeder do the types of things they do.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > this white Christian male with a gun...I completely support his actions at planned parenthood/murder....
> ...




No..the only ones celebrating this shooting are the President and you gun grabbers.....


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

jillian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




We don't know if that is what the guy was doing......we'll find out..


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

A little about his past run ins with the law.  Seems he made unwanted advances on a woman, found peeping in the window a couple of times, had a restraining order issued and shot a dog with a pellet gun.

Alleged Planned Parenthood Shooter Robert Lewis Dear Was Accused of Domestic Violence and Leering


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


No one is celebrating the "protection" of three people, for life.  What was his choice of "protection" BTW?


----------



## jillian (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



okie dokie.... like i said, if it were a muslim or someone black, you wingers would have a lot to say.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

jillian said:


> it is rational to assume that the motivation for attacking planned parenthood has zero to do with a secular pov. but if it isn't, i'll acknowledge it.




nice try.  Only if you get "caught".  You looney lying sacks of human garbage are all alike.


----------



## jillian (Nov 28, 2015)

num_nut said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > it is rational to assume that the motivation for attacking planned parenthood has zero to do with a secular pov. but if it isn't, i'll acknowledge it.
> ...



sorry lowlife... stop projecting. freak of nature that you are, i don't suspect you will.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

jillian said:


> sorry lowlife... stop projecting. freak of nature that you are, i don't suspect you will




You were going on and on and on about targeting PP without any facts at all.   Then when maybe you not 100% correct (we still don't know)  you started laying Asphalt to cover your disgusting trail.  You got caught and you begin to Spin.    "acknowledged"? only sad you may be caught.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2015)

jillian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Yet in this instance it's the left wingers who are ramping up the rhetoric.  No law enforcement/judicial official has yet to state whether the target was actually the PP office or if it was simply where the shooter ended up.  According to witnesses he was shooting into the grocery store parking lot (not really all that close) before he went into the Planned Parenthood.  That alone creates reasonable doubt that his sole target was PP and I can think of two alternate possibilities/scenarios (as the cops did).  Like I said, I'll wait for all the facts to come out in order to make any fact based, unbiased judgement/claim.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

depotoo said:


> A little about his past run ins with the law.  Seems he made unwanted advances on a woman, found peeping in the window a couple of times, had a restraining order issued and shot a dog with a pellet gun.
> 
> Alleged Planned Parenthood Shooter Robert Lewis Dear Was Accused of Domestic Violence and Leering



Hmmm, sounds like a typical white Christian.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

Seriously,  he is a wack job, period.  We want to see him strung up by his toes.  Is that better?  Because he didn't do it in the name of religion,  by not shouting such, it must be a disappointment to you guys.  Seems you are the ones that can't accept this for what it is. Killings done by a madman.  Surely, you can see it in his eyes.





jillian said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

Why doesn't everyone let the facts come out before throwing out BS? I mean it's not like anyone was wrong about oh.....Ferguson?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Why doesn't everyone let the facts come out before throwing out BS? I mean it's not like anyone was wrong about oh.....Ferguson?


Okay, it's all over the news but hey, let's discuss this in a year or so after his trial.  Sure thing.  Now, onto the weather.

Well there's cold front at the moment, so it's overcast with a chance of rain,  The low tonight is expected to be...


----------



## jillian (Nov 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



the left-wingers attack clinics? the left-wingers preach from the pulpit that abortion doctors should be put to death?

sorry hon. you know i love you. but we know what this is.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously,  he is a wack job, period.  We want to see him strung up by his toes.  Is that better?  Because he didn't do it in the name of religion,  by not shouting such, it must be a disappointment to you guys.  Seems you are the ones that can't accept this for what it is. Killings done by a madman.  Surely, you can see it in his eyes.
> ...



Where did Depotoo mention blacks or lynching? This is your problem Lakooka, you keep interjecting BS that isn't there. You're a racist, you inflame and you incite. YOU are part of the problem


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Seriously,  he is a wack job, period.  We want to see him strung up by his toes.  Is that better?  Because he didn't do it in the name of religion,  by not shouting such, it must be a disappointment to you guys.  Seems you are the ones that can't accept this for what it is. Killings done by a madman.  Surely, you can see it in his eyes.



More hilarious bullshit from a NaziCon. White guy must be crazy. Black guy typical ni**er - lynch him.


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 28, 2015)

About the police officer who died:

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/28/u...o-is-recalled-for-courage-and-faith.html?_r=0



> Garrett Swasey, 44, the University of Colorado Colorado Springs police officer who was shot and killed while responding to a shooting at a Planned Parenthood office, was described by his fellow church members and friends as a courageous man and loving father who drew strength and inspiration from his Christian faith.
> Continue reading the main story
> Related Coverage
> 
> ...



Real Life Christians would be saddened and outraged.  USMB's pseudo-Christians can be expected to react with "That's what he gets for defending an abortion clinic."


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 28, 2015)

The shooter is a tranny.  Identifies as a woman.

COURT RECORDS: Colorado Planned Parenthood Shooter NOT Republican, Identifies as Woman - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




..and as I said before, he just got tired of carrying all those LP bottles and left them at PP for safe keeping.....


----------



## pwjohn (Nov 28, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Why doesn't everyone let the facts come out before throwing out BS? I mean it's not like anyone was wrong about oh.....Ferguson?



Ferguson ? Waiting months & months for the facts to come out, when they were known all along, is where those boneheaded goofballs running that three ring circus over in Ferguson got it all wrong.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

pwjohn said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't everyone let the facts come out before throwing out BS? I mean it's not like anyone was wrong about oh.....Ferguson?
> ...



And they keep doing it over and over and over again


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2015)

jillian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


You're an educated person, you took English grammar/composition starting in elementary school.  Other than your reading into what I posted did I say left-wingers attack clinics?  
You know specifically what this is?  You must be clairvoyant.  Now, given the evidence we (the public) currently have it's *more likely* the target was the PP however that raises a question, was it targeted simply because it's PP or was it targeted to draw as many cops to the scene to kill as many cops as possible?   Again, we *DO NOT KNOW* yet.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 28, 2015)

Why would a transgender target pp?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Still have no idea of what I'm referring to, do ya........  Figures........


----------



## pwjohn (Nov 28, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



They're too stupid to see what they're doing is wrong.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



...and you are still claiming that we don't know that he was targeting PP, when he brought in LP gas tanks and left them in the clinic, while shooting people there. I think that you have had too much grog, matey....


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The shooter is a tranny.  Identifies as a woman.
> 
> COURT RECORDS: Colorado Planned Parenthood Shooter NOT Republican, Identifies as Woman - The Gateway Pundit



Finally a post from the Right that I can understand. Since he identifies as a woman, he CERTAINLY could not be a republican  (drunken cat lover posters excluded).


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The shooter is a tranny.  Identifies as a woman.
> 
> COURT RECORDS: Colorado Planned Parenthood Shooter NOT Republican, Identifies as Woman - The Gateway Pundit


That's no tranny, that's a paperwork error, dumbass.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The shooter is a tranny.  Identifies as a woman.
> 
> COURT RECORDS: Colorado Planned Parenthood Shooter NOT Republican, Identifies as Woman - The Gateway Pundit



Using Jim Hoft as a source will always put you in the same hole.  Figure that out.

What he's got there is a voter registration that obviously lists his gender wrong.  I already posted it last night.  

That's all there is to it -- some clerk entered "F" instead of "M".  A record error, stop, end of story, waiter check please, period.

Hoft's main purpose in what passes for journalism on his planet seems to be to get the word out that he's "not a Republican".  I posted that last night too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Obviously you haven't read all my posts on this subject have ya sputz.  Here, let me help you out (I enjoy helping the mentally handicapped):



> Now, given the evidence we (the public) currently have it's *more likely* the target was the PP however that raises a question, was it targeted simply because it's PP or was it targeted to draw as many cops to the scene to kill as many cops as possible? Again, we *DO NOT KNOW* yet.



And;



> According to witnesses he was shooting into the grocery store parking lot (not really all that close) before he went into the Planned Parenthood.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Just keep digging, Ringo. There may still be a slight chance that this guy setting bombs and killing people at a PP, was not really unhappy with PP. There is also a chance that the sun will freeze and the earth will burn.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

It's hard to masturbate to Ringel05's logic.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> It's hard to masturbate to Ringel05's logic.



Yet, he can still dance to the music in his own head.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Maybe the cops could use your clairvoyant insights.  I still have the Colorado Springs police numbers in my cell phone, I'll gladly post them for ya.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> It's hard to masturbate to Ringel05's logic.


Wanting to wait for *ALL* the fact to come out before making a call is strange logic to you......?  Figures......


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I am full of predictions that you will never understand, Ringo. The sun will rise tomorrow from the East. This is a tip. Don't tell anybody. Just lay a wager with your bookie. You will thank me in the morning.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


And I'm trained in police work where you get all the facts before determining what the total is........  I also took English composition, you know those classes you skipped leading you to completely misrepresent what I'm saying.......  Keep at it hack, it's fun to watch.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > It's hard to masturbate to Ringel05's logic.
> ...



Stop it - you're killing my woodie.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Life's a bitch.......


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

depotoo said:


> A little about his past run ins with the law.  Seems he made unwanted advances on a woman, found peeping in the window a couple of times, had a restraining order issued and shot a dog with a pellet gun.
> 
> Alleged Planned Parenthood Shooter Robert Lewis Dear Was Accused of Domestic Violence and Leering




Of course....as research shows people who shoot other people are not normal........


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Yes...if you want to kill people in the Planned Parenthood murder site, you just walk in......doesn't sound like that was his original intention....then the cops came and he found a place to bunker down....


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


That's also a possibility but as I've been saying all along, we still do not know ALL the facts yet to draw a purely factual based conclusion.


----------



## jillian (Nov 28, 2015)

num_nut said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > sorry lowlife... stop projecting. freak of nature that you are, i don't suspect you will
> ...



ok, loser.


SassyIrishLass said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



if you actually weren't a moron, you'd understand that constantly beating the drums in favor of hatred, you create circumstances which give rise to violence.

but i wouldn't expect you to understand that skankyirishlass.


----------



## jillian (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



you're funny

and oh so very stupid


----------



## jillian (Nov 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



except that his "theory" has absolutely no basis


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

jillian said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



If I took your dumb ass serious that might mean something to me...sock


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 28, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Why doesn't everyone let the facts come out before throwing out BS? I mean it's not like anyone was wrong about oh.....Ferguson?



No one was wrong about Ferguson. The climate there was just as predicted.

Justice Department Announces Findings of Two Civil Rights Investigations in Ferguson, Missouri | OPA | Department of Justice


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2015)

jillian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


What part of possibility (not probability) did you not understand?  Again, you're an educated person, you should know the difference between possibility and probability.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA This is too precious. The shooter self identifies as....wait for it.....a female. AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 28, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The shooter is a tranny.  Identifies as a woman.
> 
> COURT RECORDS: Colorado Planned Parenthood Shooter NOT Republican, Identifies as Woman - The Gateway Pundit




As evidenced by the beard.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't everyone let the facts come out before throwing out BS? I mean it's not like anyone was wrong about oh.....Ferguson?
> ...




They were wrong, on everything....and eric holders justice department created false claims of racism to put them under federal supervision....

The kid did not have his hands up, he did not say don't shoot......black lies matter is a movement based on lies....


----------



## jillian (Nov 28, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't everyone let the facts come out before throwing out BS? I mean it's not like anyone was wrong about oh.....Ferguson?
> ...



something it still doesn't *get*


----------



## theHawk (Nov 28, 2015)

Poor liberals.  Police still don't know the man's motives.  If it was "terrorist" attack, it wasn't a very good one since no political demands were made.
He could just be yet another mental wackjob that should've been locked up a long time ago, and the site he went crazy at was just coincidence.

That man is a nutjob in any case and should be hanged ASAP.  You're regularly scheduled murders at PP may now continue.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

jillian said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



How soon some conveniently forget "BREAK THEIR WINDOWS- BREAK THEM NOW!" which was immediately followed by property destruction at various Democratic congresscritters' offices (including Gabby Giffords, who was later shot in a separate incident) and one in Virginia who had gas lines cut at his home.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

theHawk said:


> Poor liberals.  Police still don't know the man's motives.  If it was "terrorist" attack, it wasn't a very good one since no political demands were made.
> He could just be yet another mental wackjob that should've been locked up a long time ago, and the site he went crazy at was just coincidence.
> 
> That man is a nutjob in any case and should be hanged ASAP.  You're regularly scheduled murders at PP may now continue.


Just another nut with a gun, which is essentially all that matters and why we need all the guns, in a hole in the ground.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > num_nut said:
> ...




The guy who shot giffords was one of her supporters.....


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



False claims?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

Apparently Dear's history is checkered with episodes of violence and "leering" at his neighbor, and then shooting the neighbor's dog when he was caught leering.  Some of this was posted last night but this is further detail.

I'm not seeing political motivations, but rather the same old masculinity/anger problem that lies behind pretty much every mass shooter that picks up a firearm and starts firing.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 28, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




UmHm. (BTW you quoted the wrong post)


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Riiiiight, because that's what you do when you "support" somebody -- you shoot her in the head.

Wackoff.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 28, 2015)

Again, we see the left as they truly are: hateful, racist, ignorant, liars.

None of them have an ounce of maturity or honor, if they did they would shamefully apologize for their behavior in this thread. They take a serious situation where people died and use it for an attack on their opponents. Without knowing any facts or details.

But who can blame them alone? The major news networks and the Huffington post all reported it as right wing terrorism, and Twitter called it so and Twitter doesn't lie right?

Left wingers are truly the worse kind of people, low life scum who are not worth engaging in conversation let alone debate. Fucking morons all of them.


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 28, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> As evidenced by the beard.



You've got to wonder how many more deflections the RW has, but this one is too funny.


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 28, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Again, we see the left as they truly are: hateful, racist, ignorant, liars.



Looks as if the RW has found someone to wuv even more than the Trumpster...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



LOL Feeling stupid are we? He registered to vote as a female. Of course he went nuts and started shooting, he got that  Bruce Jenner disease LMAO


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 28, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Again, we see the left as they truly are: hateful, racist, ignorant, liars.
> 
> None of them have an ounce of maturity or honor, if they did they would shamefully apologize for their behavior in this thread. They take a serious situation where people died and use it for an attack on their opponents. Without knowing any facts or details.
> 
> ...



Tell us again about the dangers of Muslims.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > As evidenced by the beard.
> ...



Yo dumb fuck, he registered to vote as female. LOL This is hilarious as the "white Christian, gun toting republican" goes up in smoke


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

PredFan said:


> But who can blame them alone? The major news networks and the Huffington post all reported it as right wing terrorism



Link(s)?


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




Boy named Dear.  could not find the old man to bar fight with.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Again, we see the left as they truly are: hateful, racist, ignorant, liars.
> ...




You should ask the French people at that metal concert...oh yeah...you can't....the muslims murdered them.........you mean like that danger of muslims?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> He registered to vote as a female.


No, he didn't, obviously, it's just recorded that way.  The government does make mistakes you know.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Or ask the victims of our white mass shooters of the dangers of whites with guns.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > He registered to vote as a female.
> ...



Sit down, you've yet to prove anything you spew. Go color your house


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



"The muslims" [sic] did that huh? 
You're telling us that a billion and a half people from all over the world walked into the confines of a rock concert ---- and nobody noticed?

"The muslims" [sic]  -- just like Donald Rump talking about "the blacks"...  SMFH


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You would be so dumb as to look at the man's picture and think that's a transsexual because of a clerical error.  Total fucking morons here.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




You know that most of the gun murder in the United States is done by minorities...right?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




Well the shooters weren't Amish.....


----------



## playtime (Nov 28, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Who are you trying to bullshit 'eh?  you started with me, inbreeder- back in post #557.

nice try, doesn't fly 'cept I had you resorting to name calling.


LOL@ y-o-u.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


It's not the people, boys, it's the guns.  One we can get rid off, and one we're stuck with.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




Sorry, not the guns......


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Just out of curiosity, if Muslims only killed Muslims, and ******* only killed *******, would you care, at all?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Sorry, not the guns......


Oh, I'm afraid that it is.  Take away the guns and that dead cop you admire wouldn't be at room temperature now.


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 28, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Post a copy of his voter registration, then.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Why is it you always call Black Americans the n word....?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Because you aren't honest enough to.  Now, do you have an answer?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...



I  did


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...



It's a clerical error, obviously: DEAR, ROBERT LEWIS JR 809 OURAY CT


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Are you that uneducated that you don't understand the meaning of the word *"the"*?  Let alone how proper adjectives work --- funny that Amish gets a capital while "muslims" [sic] doesn't....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Like I said, because you spew it means nothing. I read your BS and laugh. For some reason you think you can simply post something and it's factual....hint, it's not. That and you're a fraud LOL


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 28, 2015)

playtime said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



   Thats name calling? You're such a delicate flower....
And of course you never addressed my point and you dont even try to make one.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > But who can blame them alone? The major news networks and the Huffington post all reported it as right wing terrorism
> ...




Sooooo...................................................................... nothing.  Poster runs away.


​


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...


Unlike you, I am rational.  No transsexual looks like that, unless they are going female to male and he clearly is not.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

So far, we know from the Right:

He killed these people because he was a transexual
Being a transexual, he was not a republican
Maybe he was really just trying to attract the attention of the police by shooting from a   PP, which does not mean that he was antiabortion (this comes from Sherlock Ringo, with his police training).
He was not a domestic terrorist, he was crazy (apparently, one can't be both)
We don't know that he was a Christian. Anybody could have a cross nailed to his house.
PP is a killing factory anyway, so they should expect things like this.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

You show me where I have ever implied your filthy statement, then proceed to show where I am a nazi-con.  I can show where you continually bring up such filth, though.  Seems you are the one with that on your mind.  You need to give up whatever is making you so delusional.





Lakhota said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously,  he is a wack job, period.  We want to see him strung up by his toes.  Is that better?  Because he didn't do it in the name of religion,  by not shouting such, it must be a disappointment to you guys.  Seems you are the ones that can't accept this for what it is. Killings done by a madman.  Surely, you can see it in his eyes.
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

From what I understand  the tanks were outside.  He carried bags in that had to be checked.





Vandalshandle said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


----------



## J.E.D (Nov 28, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


TrashyIrishWhore, you've reached a new low in denial.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

Look.....it could simply be that he decided to do some outside contracting work for planned parenthood/murder and abort the kids they missed......which is why he shot those adults......


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 28, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Like I said, because you spew it means nothing.



They say the first step is acknowledging that you have a problem.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

I've not read anywhere any bombs were confirmed. If you have a link would be good.





Vandalshandle said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said, because you spew it means nothing.
> ...





Then you left winger really, really need to take that first step.....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said, because you spew it means nothing.
> ...



After you, sir


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

OK it all settled.  RW nut Christian Snake Preacher from Deep South hates PP and BHO.  Planted Bombs and used AUTOMATIC ASSAULT RIFLE to target PP and murder all the doctors nurses patients he could find. 

Case closed.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

num_nut said:


> OK it all settled.  RW nut Christian Snake Preacher from Deep South hates PP and BHO.  Planted Bombs and used AUTOMATIC ASSAULT RIFLE to target PP and murder all the doctors nurses patients he could find.
> 
> Case closed.



You forgot he was screaming GW Bush made me do it!!!!!


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

This thread has become sickening.

People are dead and injured, yet some really show their true asinine colors- it is nothing more than a political game of football to them.  Just sickening.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...




Yes.....that is exactly how you justify your left wing racism......you do it because the other people won't admit to it.....this is exactly why I now believe that some portion of  a left wingers brain did not develop normally....


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

Dear lived in cabin with no electricity or running water


Police: Planned Parenthood alleged gunman is from North Carolina


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

More from the link-
Dear, now 57, had lived part of the time in a cabin with no electricity or running water in the North Carolina mountains.

His neighbors in Black Mountain said he kept mostly to himself. But James Russell said when Dear did talk, it was a rambling combination of a number of topics that didn't make sense together and he tended to avoid eye contact.

Two topics Russell said he never heard Dear talk about were religion or abortion.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

depotoo said:


> This thread has become sickening.
> 
> People are dead and injured, yet some really show their true asinine colors- it is nothing more than a political game of football to them.  Just sickening.



Anti-abortion NaziCons don't care about dead adults.  They only care about unborn fetuses.  After that - tough shit.


----------



## guno (Nov 28, 2015)

Hatewatch monitors and exposes the activities of the American radical right.

Hatewatch


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

Planned Parenthood shooter is from North Carolina

Dear's cabin is a half-mile up a curvy dirt road about 15 miles west of Asheville, North Carolina. He also had a trailer in the nearby town of Swannanoa.

Other neighbors knew Dear but didn't want to give their names because they said they were fearful he might retaliate.

Russell and others said the only companion they saw with Dear was a mangy dog, who looked to be in such bad shape they called animal control because they worried he was beating it.

___

From another article


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

Planned Parenthood said all its staff members at the clinic were safe and that it did not know whether the organization was the target of the attack.

so, in another article they also stated all their patients were safe, so neither staff nor patients were hit.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

NaziCon House Republicans will probably float another bill to cut even more Planned Parenthood funding.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

Quit with your vituperating.
You just can't stand not to be the center of attention..





Lakhota said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > This thread has become sickening.
> ...


----------



## mamooth (Nov 28, 2015)

Robert L Dear is originally from NC, and has a cabin there, but he's been living mainly in CO for a couple years. That is, he only drove an hour to do the shooting, not across the whole country.

He's got a rapsheet of minor violent incidents.

Buzzfeed says this:

Here's What We Know About The Suspect In The Planned Parenthood Shooting
---
Post said he once went to Dear’s home to retrieve two dogs that had gotten loose. “We were there for a minute and the guy was already handing us anti-Obama pamphlets,” he said. According to Post, Dear said “Obama was ruining the country and needed to be impeached.”
---

So, it's pretty clear the guy isn't a liberal.

It's also sad how little research the MSM is willing to do. They'll wait pronouncements from law enforcement, and do nothing else.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > This thread has become sickening.
> ...


Tards like you only care about taking people's guns.........and sucking each others dicks.

You don't give a shit about anything else.


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 28, 2015)

When you open an institution that murders babies for profit, you shouldn't be surprised when a person with good moral character attacks.


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 28, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



And you claim you're Irish...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...



I am. You're all over the map with your infantile malarkey. Do you ever tire of looking like a complete uninformed jackass? You're also very good at making accusations but do very poorly of proving said accusations. Your typical flamer


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 28, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Then you don't know much about your culture.  Now, will you still be Robert Lewis Dear's Biggest Fan if it turns out his target wasn't Planned Parenthood at all?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 28, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Booking photo
> 
> looks like a madman.


Eh, looks like a left wing pothead.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 28, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> When you open an institution that murders babies for profit, you shouldn't be surprised when a person with good moral character attacks.




So Dear is of good moral chacter now? 

I suppose one man's jihadist is another man's moral soldier in the army of God.

The right in America has quite a bit in common with ISIS.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 28, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Again, we see the left as they truly are: hateful, racist, ignorant, liars.
> ...



Fuck off, I never said I was voting for Trump. You are a low life idiot.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 28, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Again, we see the left as they truly are: hateful, racist, ignorant, liars.
> ...



This isn't the thread for that you nit wit.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > But who can blame them alone? The major news networks and the Huffington post all reported it as right wing terrorism
> ...



They are in this thread provided by your idiot leftist friends.


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 28, 2015)

PredFan said:


> I never said I was voting for Trump.



As someone with a very long rap sheet, Dear can't run, so you'll have to settle for the next best thing.


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 28, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



It's yet another thread about how y'all will do anything except talk about the dangers of home-grown Crazies with Guns.  The post you responded to was about the contrast in attitude.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Fuck off idiot. I don't have time to stay on the internet all day. You are the epitome of the left wing douchebag that I was talking about. The ones with zero integrity, zero maturity, and is a complete waste of time discussing with. Go play in the street asshole.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 28, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I never said I was voting for Trump.
> ...



What the fuck are you talking about? Do YOU even know?


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Booking photo
> ...




never knew anyone named Dear?


----------



## PredFan (Nov 28, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Which this isn't the thread for, idiot.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 28, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Yet your accusations perfectly fit the calls to halt the relocation of Muslim refugees to the US.  It seems your disgust is selectively applied and your hypocrisy boundless.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 28, 2015)

So there wasn't any connection to Planned Parenthood, and the shooter was anything but a Right Wing Conservative so the OP and his idiot left wing pals have nothing at all. Yet many of them still want to talk about Conservative shooters? Well anything to keep th from having to face the fact that they were WRONG again. Those stupid assholes are never right about anything.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 28, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Not even close retard. Did you even read my post? CAN you read? It has nothing to do with the refugees and it doesn't come close to resembling anything said by the right about the refugees. How fucking stupid are you anyway?


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 28, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Yes.  But you seem confused.  How can I help you with that?


----------



## PredFan (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm done talking to you Progressive slime balls. Because:


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

Conservative shooter?  huh?  please.  Winter coming.  Chop wood make kindling hunt squirrel or get three hots and cot with heat forever  (and shower).   He was tired old crazy SOB.  Needs killin' no rehab at that age.  he done.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 28, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




It's exactly the same. Perhaps you are a bit too simple to see it though.
These " whackos"  do more harm to Americans than any muslims yet the right barely acknowledges these incidents.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 28, 2015)

Now that we know the shooter is a nonpolitical, nonreligious homosexual, what's the latest spin from the left to try to hang onto their narrative?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Now that we know the shooter is a nonpolitical, nonreligious homosexual, what's the latest spin from the left to try to hang onto their narrative?


And you know this how?  Oh right, you have no clue.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Now that we know the shooter is a nonpolitical, nonreligious homosexual, what's the latest spin from the left to try to hang onto their narrative?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Now that we know the shooter is a nonpolitical, nonreligious homosexual, what's the latest spin from the left to try to hang onto their narrative?
> ...


OH hum.

DEAR, ROBERT LEWIS JR 809 OURAY CT


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Yes, I know of the clerical error on his registration.  I posted it last night.  That tells us only that he has no declared political affiliation.  It's logic, you won't get it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



He's listed as female in criminal records also...maybe the same clerk did both? LMAO


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


No clerical error, he sees himself as a woman.
You gotta problem with that, homophobe?

No party, no religion, just an upset old homosexual.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

Why are NaziCons making up all that shit about Robert Dear?  Fox News said earlier this evening that Planned Parenthood was in fact his target.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> When you open an institution that murders babies for profit, you shouldn't be surprised when a person with good moral character attacks.



That's it, Muhammed. Your worthless ass is on "ignore'. I would never deal with someone like you in the real world, and see no reason why i should read your shit here.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

What if it turns out he got weapon way back when maybe he was not 100% crazy?  just a thought. 

Why the guards at PP not plug him early on?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Why are NaziCons making up all that shit about Robert Dear?  Fox News said earlier this evening that Planned Parenthood was in fact his target.



Fox News never said that.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Why are NaziCons making up all that shit about Robert Dear?  Fox News said earlier this evening that Planned Parenthood was in fact his target.


So a non political non religious homosexual goes after PP.  what's your point?


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Why are NaziCons making up all that shit about Robert Dear?  Fox News said earlier this evening that Planned Parenthood was in fact his target.
> ...



Are you calling my roommate a liar?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Yup


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


FOX News watchers!


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Not me!  But that's what was on at Hardee's when she went for tea earlier this evening.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



It's on Fox now and they say they haven't released a motive...what was in the tea? LMAO


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

What if it turns out he got weapon from an Illegal (smuggled over open border)? just a thought.   They don't make AK-47 in USA as far as I know?


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

These lying, vicious bastards will probably pay for Dear's defense.

*The Center for Medical Progress, which released controversial videos of Planned Parenthood employees earlier this year, spoke out against the violence.

David Daleiden, the head of the Center for Medical Progress, the group that released controversial and heavily edited videos of Planned Parenthood employees earlier this year, said that he did not support violence against the organization.*

*Anti-Abortion Groups Condemn Colorado Attack*


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 28, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> He's listed as female in criminal records also...



I'm sure you can post those, too.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

You know lefties are going to get around to the weapon sooner or later.  After Christian, white, R, racist, women beater,  queer hater,  child molester,  son of preacher.....eventually it will hit em'  

wait a minute?  who sold him the gun?  shut down maker of AK-47.  
Ban the bullets.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> These lying, vicious bastards will probably pay for Dear's defense.
> 
> *The Center for Medical Progress, which released controversial videos of Planned Parenthood employees earlier this year, spoke out against the violence.*
> 
> *Anti-Abortion Groups Condemn Colorado Attack*


Homosexuals should not be allowed to have guns.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > He's listed as female in criminal records also...
> ...


I can't wait to see those only, Sassy lies...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > These lying, vicious bastards will probably pay for Dear's defense.
> ...


A fan of gun control eh?  Noted.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

num_nut said:


> You know lefties are going to get around to the weapon sooner or later.  After Christian, white, R, racist, women beater,  queer hater,  child molester,  son of preacher.....eventually it will hit em'
> 
> wait a minute?  who sold him the gun?  shut down maker of AK-47.
> Ban the bullets.



Damn, you seem even dumber than Rain Man Carson, idiot savant.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> > You know lefties are going to get around to the weapon sooner or later.  After Christian, white, R, racist, women beater,  queer hater,  child molester,  son of preacher.....eventually it will hit em'
> ...




now why say that?  the gun is important, no?   where he get it?  he nuts?  would you sell him a gun?


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

And you believe that laws will keep those that want them from getting them?  You can't be serious.  The market is estimated to be around 10-20% of legal arms sells.  That is the equivalent of $1.8- 3.6 billion-as in billions of dollars- a year the illicit arms dealers are making.  No amount of laws will stop those illicit sales, and the criminals only will have guns.  Is that the outcome you want?





Arianrhod said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

num_nut said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > num_nut said:
> ...



Anti-abortion groups probably provided the gun - including travel expenses.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

depotoo said:


> And you believe that laws will keep those that want them from getting them? You can't be serious. The market is estimated to be around 10-20% of legal arms sells. That is the equivalent of $1.8- 3.6 billion-as in billions of dollars- a year the illicit arms dealers are making. No amount of laws will stop those illicit sales, and the criminals only will have guns. Is that the outcome you want?




Absolutely not.  I want more guns  (sounds funny but yes) to protect against these wackos.   

I asked why the PP guards not light him up out front?  no answer?

I ask how would he get weapon?  few examples?  no answer...but Lokata slammed me as stupid.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Anti-abortion groups probably provided the gun - including travel expenses.




I won't insult you.  We still don't know he targeted PP? do we?  if so.  Where were he guards?  Did they take away the guns from them?  tsk tsk.  bad idea.  Loonies are out there.  Be prepared.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

It is extremely important that everyone in America has the right to buy their own AK-47. They start her at about $575. And, yes, they also make them in the US:

http://www.atlanticfirearms.com/ak-47-74-rifles/ak-47-rifles.html


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

I Illegals are pouring over border with billions of $$$ drugs,  I bet they traffic weapons.  

Where is the outrage?  Seal the border!!


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> It is extremely important that everyone in America has the right to buy their own AK-47. They start her at about $575. And, yes, they also make them in the US:
> 
> AK47 Rifles - AK47 For Sale | Atlantic Firearms | AR15 & AK47 Rifles



It is hard to pass the checks to buy any gun?  you can't just walk into Target and pick one up?  This crazy SOB would have hard time to qualify?  one would hope.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

you can't just buy one online?  they ship to licensed dealer and you have to pick up there and be ran through the mill?  Oh well I am far from expert on gun purchase.  Just curios where looney tunes got one.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

if they got such a problem with "illicit gun sales"  why all the talk about tougher gun laws?  10-20% is a lot.   I had never really bothered with any gun sales research.  Not an issue to me.

they won't close border?  they can't stop illegal guns?  but they want to take away from good guys?

ahhhh.......no thanks Debby WassermanShultize.  keep away blondie?  keep out HRC BHO.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Then why can't you show 'em?

I'll tell you why.  Because you still cannot link your own colon, which is exactly where you pulled that shit from.

You lose.



PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



And yet you somehow found the time to return and make several posts with the express purpose of failing to link your own claim.

You losie long time.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

More from the Washington Post:

>> “He was the kind of person you had to watch out for,” one neighbor said. “He was a very weird individual. It’s hard to explain, but he had a weird look in his eye most of the time.”

Dear, 57, the man in custody in connection with Friday’s shooting at a Planned Parenthood clinic in Colorado Springs, appears to have been a malcontent who drifted from place to place. In the past couple of years, in addition to the shack, he also lived in a mobile home in another town in North Carolina and a camper in Colorado, which he shared with a woman who moved with him from the East Coast.

... Dear’s problems with the law date to 1997, when his then-wife reported to police that Dear had assaulted her, according to reports filed with the Sheriff’s Office in Colleton County, S.C., where Dear lived at the time. She declined to file charges against him but told police she reported the incident because she “wanted something on record.”

Colleton County police released reports of at least seven other episodes in which Dear, who described himself to police as a self-employed art dealer, had disputes or physical altercations with neighbors or other residents.<<​
See if this doesn't sound familiar vis à vis some of the posters in this political forum...

>> “He complained about everything,” said another neighbor who, like others, spoke on the condition of anonymity, saying that he feared for his security. “He said he worked with the government, and everybody was out to get him, and he knew the secrets of the U.S.A. He said, ‘Nobody touch me, because I’ve got enough information to put the whole U.S. of A in danger.’ It was very crazy.”

... When he moved in, neighbors said they tried to welcome him, but he responded gruffly, never uttering more than a few words. And he unnerved some in this small community, made up mostly of retirees and young professionals who want a slice of the country life.

“We’re not isolationists,” one resident said. “You know how whenever someone goes crazy, the neighbors say he was so quiet and normal. That wasn’t the case here. He was weird. Everyone kept an eye on him.”

... The neighbors said they never saw Dear with a gun, and they never heard him speak about politics or abortion rights.

Antiabortion groups were quick to denounce the shooting and distance themselves from Dear, with many activists saying they have never interacted with or heard of him.

“He was just always saying, ‘I know the U.S. is trying to kill everybody’ and do this and do that,” said one resident here. “He [said he] was an undercover [agent]. Just craziness. Just pure, right-out craziness all the time.” <<​
I dunno, seems like a lot of the posts I read here, especially late at night.


When you first saw his picture, did anyone think he looked familiar?  Like....


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> More from the Washington Post:
> 
> >> “He was the kind of person you had to watch out for,” one neighbor said. “He was a very weird individual. It’s hard to explain, but he had a weird look in his eye most of the time.”
> 
> ...



Lordy, who is that?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

num_nut said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > It is extremely important that everyone in America has the right to buy their own AK-47. They start her at about $575. And, yes, they also make them in the US:
> ...



You can buy them at the downtown gun show all day long with no background check.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

"NO MORE BABY PARTS"...Well, ain't this interesting.

Planned Parenthood Shooting Suspect Made Comment About *'No More Baby Parts'*: Sources


----------



## Indofred (Nov 28, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> If the patterns hold, this guy is more likely to be a Democrat on some kind of mind altering drugs than a rightwing person.



I love these pathetic excuses.


----------



## Indofred (Nov 28, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Another White American right wing terrorist.
> ...



I really love extremely pathetic excuses.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 28, 2015)

Latest t  press conference today


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

No More Baby Parts!


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> No More Baby Parts!



Good grief!

Were that to come to pass what would you eat to survive?

Despite what you might have been taught, Messiah-feces won't sustain you (well, not much longer).


----------



## Clementine (Nov 28, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Are you totally disconnected to reality, or just have one foot out the door?



Going by the police statements.     Was reading updates on the ABC website.    If you take issue with things, write to them.

They don't know why he chose PP to run into, but witnesses say he was running from the Chase bank and may have thought police were after him.     For all we know he was planning to rob the bank and thought police were on to him so maybe he ran into the nearest building.  

No PP personnel or patients were shot.   Some of those shot were cops, some Christians and some pro-lifers.    Sorry, libs, but this isn't a person shooting up a PP.    Try to get over it.  

It's sad that people died as a result of this lunatic.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 28, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



No idiot. Bull shit doesn't become true if you claim it does. You are much too stupid and stubborn to talk to.

Dismissed.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Go away fucktard, you have never won ever and you think your continuous bull shit hides it. No one believes anything you say but other idiot liberals.

You don't matter, you never did. 

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 28, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Great post - on topic, well thought out, and without a trace of flaming!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



So how many times have you come back to bump this lack-o-link now?  Five?  Six?

Brilliant plan there -- call attention to your own lying.  I must admit, I would not have thought of that.

And STILL can't link what you pulled out of your ass.

Can you dig it.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

>> The South Carolina neighbors of the man suspected in the attack on a Colorado Springs Planned Parenthood clinic say he hid food in the woods and liked to skinny dip.

John Hood said Saturday that when he moved to the small town of Walterboro about 50 miles west of Charleston, Robert Lewis Dear was living in a doublewide mobile home next door.

Hood said Dear made money by selling prints of his uncle Bill Stroud's paintings of Southern plantations and the Masters golf tournament.

Hood said that Dear rarely talked to them, and when he did, he offered unsolicited advice, including recommending that Hood *put a metal roof on his home so the U.S. government couldn't spy on him. *<< --- ABC Nooz​


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

Indofred said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > If the patterns hold, this guy is more likely to be a Democrat on some kind of mind altering drugs than a rightwing person.
> ...


Most mass shooters are Dhimmicrats; FACT.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Not a "FACT" -- in fact, not even a "WORD".

This is all moot anyway.  I posted this guy's actual voter registration _last night, _and pointed out that it said "Unaffiliated".  News must travel slow.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> >> The South Carolina neighbors of the man suspected in the attack on a Colorado Springs Planned Parenthood clinic say he hid food in the woods and liked to skinny dip.
> 
> John Hood said Saturday that when he moved to the small town of Walterboro about 50 miles west of Charleston, Robert Lewis Dear was living in a doublewide mobile home next door.
> 
> ...


And underneath every trailer they found pogo propositioning anyone that walked by; people started selling their trailers to get away from that trashy cum bucket.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...


It *is* a word; I just coined it, fagot.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

Where is the Christian compassion for poor women seeking services from Planned Parenthood?  Only *3%* of their services relate to abortion - meaning that *97%* have nothing to do with abortion.  They should not be terrorized for legal services to poor women.

Cervical Cancer
Breast Cancer Screenings
Endometriosis
Pap Tests & HPV Tests

Procedures to Prevent Cervical Cancer
Female Infertility
Menopause
Menstruation

Ovarian Cancer
Pelvic Exam
Urinary Tract Infection (UTI)
Yeast Infection & Vaginitis
- See more at: Women's Sexual Health | Understand your Reproductive Health


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Where is the Christian compassion for poor women seeking services from Planned Parenthood?  Only *3%* of their services relate to abortion - meaning that *97%* have nothing to do with abortion.  They should not be terrorized for legal services to poor women.
> 
> Cervical Cancer
> Breast Cancer Screenings
> ...


Bullshit. Why dont you argue that all the Mafia is innocent and prove it with links on websites set up by the Mafia and/or their affiliates?

PP = 'baby murder factory'


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the Christian compassion for poor women seeking services from Planned Parenthood?  Only *3%* of their services relate to abortion - meaning that *97%* have nothing to do with abortion.  They should not be terrorized for legal services to poor women.
> ...



A fetus isn't a baby and it isn't murder.  Why do you vicious NaziCons only respect the laws that you agree with?  As I stated - *97%* of Planned Parenthood services do not relate to abortion.  They are closely audited to insure that no federal funds are used for abortions.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

>> Sources also said the long rifle Dear allegedly used Friday wasn't the only weapon he had with him and that Dear took several guns and ammunition to the scene as well.

Law enforcement sources also said there were propane tanks outside his car. Investigators believe his intent was to fire on the propane tanks to spark an explosion, which in the end he was not able to do. << -- CBS Nooz


----------



## Clementine (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> >> The South Carolina neighbors of the man suspected in the attack on a Colorado Springs Planned Parenthood clinic say he hid food in the woods and liked to skinny dip.
> 
> John Hood said Saturday that when he moved to the small town of Walterboro about 50 miles west of Charleston, Robert Lewis Dear was living in a doublewide mobile home next door.
> 
> ...



Gee, I'm sure he only wanted his own 'safe space'.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

Clementine said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Are you totally disconnected to reality, or just have one foot out the door?
> ...



I get it. Just because he showed up at a PP with an AK-47 and LP tanks, shot and wounded 8 or 9 people, and has a history of ranting about abortion and PP, there is no reason to assume that he is an anti-abortion nut who was incentivized by the fake PP sting tapes that the extreme Right faked and leaked to the world, because that might make the Right look bad. .


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

Clementine said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > >> The South Carolina neighbors of the man suspected in the attack on a Colorado Springs Planned Parenthood clinic say he hid food in the woods and liked to skinny dip.
> ...



Dafuck does that mean?  

The post is ENTIRELY a direct quote from a news article, which I've been posting as they come.  The part in bold underscores his lunacy -- which I've also posted about from that same news stream.  "Safe" doesn't even enter into it.  The man's been a paranoid psychotic.


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 28, 2015)

Clementine said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > >> The South Carolina neighbors of the man suspected in the attack on a Colorado Springs Planned Parenthood clinic say he hid food in the woods and liked to skinny dip.
> ...



As opposed to the slain police officer who died trying to save people from this murderer.

I bet you call yourself a Christian, don't you?


----------



## Clementine (Nov 28, 2015)

Gee, I'm sure he only wanted his own 'safe space'.[/QUOTE]

Dafuck does that mean?  

The post is ENTIRELY a direct quote from a news article, which I've been posting as they come.  The part in bold underscores his lunacy -- which I've also posted about from that same news stream.  "Safe" doesn't even enter into it.  The man's been a paranoid psychotic.[/QUOTE]

It's called a smart ass remark.    The article is desperately trying to turn this story into a rightwing radical descending on a Planned Parenthood.    When the facts didn't support that, the left went nuts and is still trying to say this was some kind of politically-driven terror attack.     Liberal media doesn't use the same kind of tactic when it's an actual terrorist attack by Muslims.    Then it's workplace violence or some random thug.   Well, sorry, but this guy is just some lunatic and he wasn't targeting Planned Parenthood.    Get over it.   

More investigations have been done on this guy by the media than on any of the Muslims involved in slaughtering people.    Nice to know the media is still capable of investigative reporting, though would be nice if they stuck with facts instead of twisting everything to fit their narrative.


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 28, 2015)

Clementine said:


> The article is desperately trying to turn this story into a rightwing radical descending on a Planned Parenthood.



So you don't believe the shooter's own words?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

Clementine said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dafuck does that mean?
> ...



I'm afraid you're a colossal idiot, because right there in that same link it tells us:

>> A law enforcement official says the suspect in the attack at a Planned Parenthood clinic made a comment about "no more baby parts" after his arrest.

The official could not elaborate about the comment. Planned Parenthood said in a statement Saturday that witnesses said the gunman was motivated by his opposition to abortion. <<​As for "more investigations have been done on this guy yadda yadda" -- it's only been since LAST FUCKING NIGHT that we even so much as had his *name*.

I reported what the news reported.  If you don't like what that news is --- tough.

You need to wake the fuck up.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Where is the Christian compassion for poor women seeking services from Planned Parenthood?  Only *3%* of their services relate to abortion - meaning that *97%* have nothing to do with abortion.  They should not be terrorized for legal services to poor women.
> 
> Cervical Cancer
> Breast Cancer Screenings
> ...




Garsh!  I think he almost thinks we will believe it.  wow?  What are all the regular street doctors for?


----------



## PredFan (Nov 28, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Now that we know the shooter is a nonpolitical, nonreligious homosexual, what's the latest spin from the left to try to hang onto their narrative?



Those assholes are fucking disgusting. Not once will you ever hear an apology or even a "Hey, I was wrong."

They were wrong about George Zimmerman, wrong about Michael Brown, wrong about Obamacare, wrong about Benghazi, wrong about everything. Yet the douchbags never stop lying, never stop spreading their bull shit.

They aren't worth anything but scorn.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Now that we know the shooter is a nonpolitical, nonreligious homosexual, what's the latest spin from the left to try to hang onto their narrative?
> ...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 28, 2015)

The police officer that was murdered was also a pro-life Pastor.

Greater love has no one than this: to lay down one's life for one's friends.
John 15:13


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

Even if this nut was PP attacker.  So what crazy crazy.


more importantly:  

1.) Did this incompetent GOVT arm all Soldiers on base or duty in USA or not?
2.) do they have Educators armed and/or armed guards around?  

If not........don't cry to me.  BHO has pen and phone.   plenty of notice.  More loons out there than ever.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

num_nut said:


> Even if this nut was PP attacker.  So what crazy crazy.
> 
> 
> more importantly:
> ...



Three people dead, 9 wounded, could have been worse (he intended to blow the whole place up with propane) ---  and you say "so what"?


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

BHO had at least 5 attacks I can think of Muslims after military.  Did he do anything? Buheler?

BHO had some school and movie theater too.  Did he do anything to defend against? anything?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> > Even if this nut was PP attacker.  So what crazy crazy.
> ...


Ft Hood was just work place violence.
13 dead 33 wounded.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Three people dead, 9 wounded, could have been worse (he intended to blow the whole place up with propane) --- and you say "so what"?




No.  I don't say "so what".  too much energy spent on this loon trying to pigeon hole him into some sort of rational thinking planner.   It makes no difference.  if he did it.  Execute him fast, move on.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

I don't say "so what".  I say where were the guards with guns at PP?  nobody answers.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

The Solider deal probably is this Nations biggest PC event of all time.  Can you imagine what other powers must think about how week we are?  

for instance:  Naval DC attack.  We had Officers un-armed hiding under desk while madman strolled around looking to shoot.  Waiting on a call to the girls up in WH to send some Lesbian cops.  I so mad I could punch hole in sheetrock!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

num_nut said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Three people dead, 9 wounded, could have been worse (he intended to blow the whole place up with propane) --- and you say "so what"?
> ...





num_nut said:


> Even if this nut was PP attacker. So what crazy crazy.



The memory is the second thing to go.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

num_nut said:


> The Solider deal probably is this Nations biggest PC event of all time.  Can you imagine what other powers must think about how week we are?
> 
> for instance:  Naval DC attack.  We had Officers un-armed hiding under desk while madman strolled around looking to shoot.  Waiting on a call to the girls up in WH to send some Lesbian cops.  I so mad I could punch hole in sheetrock!



What in the wide world of fuck are you babbling about?


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




OK I say it but I don't mean it.  There is more ammunition for ya'  you know what I meant.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > num_nut said:
> ...



I never said "so what" about that.  Non sequitur.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> What in the wide world of fuck are you babbling about?



you don't remember?  I not type that much.  google it.  

Un-armed Soldiers is what I talk about.  Who caused it?  Why BHO not fix it?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

num_nut said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > What in the wide world of fuck are you babbling about?
> ...



There are no "soldiers" involved in this story.  At all.

What is your first language?


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




it was a Navy facility


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

num_nut said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > num_nut said:
> ...



No, it isn't.  It's a local Planned Parenthood facility.  No "soldiers", no "navy".

You didn't answer my question about your language.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




OK,  I got off topic to BHO failed record on keeping American military safe.  How you expect PP safe if freakin' Soldiers are not even able to defend against lunatics?  7 full years.....business as usual.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 28, 2015)

Government will NOT offer unlimited free abortions because liberals, unable to resist free stuff, would soon die off.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

num_nut said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > num_nut said:
> ...



What language would you like to try posting in?  Because you're not ready for English.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




look at my avatar.  say YIKES!  made me laugh once.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

num_nut said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > num_nut said:
> ...



Okay well I'm not sure what you're here for but it isn't a discussion board.  Maybe you should seek some kind of help, whether that's linguistic or psychological or both.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 28, 2015)

your one of those........lead people off topic until you don't like it then whamo.  shut the door.

SPINNING..............YIKES!  Shooter near PP.....I ask where were the ARM guards.  you not answer.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

Me think you smokeum heap big load crack, Tonto.  You not make sense any planet.  Waste time.

Ugh.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> 
> The Colorado Springs Police Department confirmed to The Huffington Post that there are reports of an active shooter near the facility, but could not say whether the incident is taking place inside or outside the building.
> 
> ...


Must have been one of the kook liberals


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Police in Colorado Springs, Colorado, have responded to calls of an active shooter near a Planned Parenthood.
> ...



Must be one of the trolling RW nuts.....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> A fetus isn't a baby and it isn't murder.



Women dont say that they are carrying a fetus. Using a medical technical term does not negate the fact it is still an unborn BABY.

And morally it is murder, legally or not.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Like you?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

Yeah..according to people who knew him he wasn't religious or political and never mentioned planned parenthood/murder.......


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 28, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> And morally it is murder, legally or not.



No it's not. Just because you say it is, doesn't make it so. Once it is born and can survive on its own, then you kill it, that is murder. In any language.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Yeah..according to people who knew him he wasn't religious or political and never mentioned planned parenthood/murder.......



So when upon being apprehended he immediately began talking about "baby parts" he was referring to ---- what?  Working in a doll factory?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah..according to people who knew him he wasn't religious or political and never mentioned planned parenthood/murder.......
> ...




We'll see.......his neighbors say he wasn't religious or political......


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > And morally it is murder, legally or not.
> ...




it is human so killing the baby is murder....you can deny it all you want...


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 28, 2015)

2aguy said:


> it is human so killing the baby is murder....you can deny it all you want...



A three-month-old foetus is a human, much like a little league baseball player is fit to play for the Yankees.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah..according to people who knew him he wasn't religious or political and never mentioned planned parenthood/murder.......
> ...


Link?


----------



## jc456 (Nov 28, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > it is human so killing the baby is murder....you can deny it all you want...
> ...


What size mitt do you get


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

it's a shame the Pro-Fetus folks aren't also Pro-Child. Then again, gun nutter here wasn't even Pro-Life.  Having the gun pretty much said that all by itself.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Really dood?  It's only been posted like 20 times today....

>> The day after a gunman killed three people and shot nine others at a Colorado Planned Parenthood office, officials tell NBC News a motive remains unclear, but say the suspect talked about politics and abortion.

Robert Lewis Dear, a North Carolina native who was living in a trailer in Colorado, made statements to police Friday at the scene of the Colorado Springs clinic and in interviews that law enforcement sources described as rantings.

In one statement, made after the suspect was taken in for questioning, Dear said "no more baby parts" in reference to Planned Parenthood, two law enforcement sources with knowledge of the case told NBC News.<< -- here


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> it's a shame the Pro-Fetus folks aren't also Pro-Child...


Leftards are the least charitable people on the planet.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


NBC.  Nothing more be said.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 28, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > it's a shame the Pro-Fetus folks aren't also Pro-Child...
> ...


They could be this guy and still realize that if you make a woman carry a fetus to term you end up with a bill, for 25 years or so...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


I bet that child would like the chance to play games with other children.
But you hate that concept,  Because you hate children.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Too bad the same quote has already been posted reported by ABC, CBS, Fox, IBD, and Yahoo as well as local media.

Google: 231,000 results

You lose, hack.


----------



## Dana7360 (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Apparently Dear's history is checkered with episodes of violence and "leering" at his neighbor, and then shooting the neighbor's dog when he was caught leering.  Some of this was posted last night but this is further detail.
> 
> I'm not seeing political motivations, but rather the same old masculinity/anger problem that lies behind pretty much every mass shooter that picks up a firearm and starts firing.







The thing is when the shooter was taken into custody he told the police "no more baby parts."

Sounds like the man was influenced by those videos that were altered to say that PP was selling body parts. The tapes were nothing but lies.

Which if a person has to lie how valid is their point and why should anyone listen to them?

This was political. This man is a right wing anti abortion person who believes that it's just fine to kill living human beings but it's not ok to perform a legal medical procedure. 

So much for pro life.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

don't you Christians get it.....the only people allowed to be murdered in planned parenthood clinics are babies.....if this guy killed people in a planned parenthood clinic he should be arrested for practicing medicine without a license.............

and if he did go to planned parenthood/ murder location because of the videos.....so what.....the gay guy who went to the family research council with the bag of chic fil a sandwiches did it because of you guys hating on the chicken sandwich place.......I guess different wackos focus on different things.....and a lot more hate is directed at Christians than baby killers...since Christians don't promote murder for convenience....


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 29, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


There is no right to life, now you know.  And if you want as many fetuses as possible carried to term, pay up.  Kids ain't cheap.


----------



## BlueGin (Nov 29, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> > You know lefties are going to get around to the weapon sooner or later.  After Christian, white, R, racist, women beater,  queer hater,  child molester,  son of preacher.....eventually it will hit em'
> ...


Why you making fun of the disabled? Thought libs didn't like that crap...it's not very PC.


----------



## BlueGin (Nov 29, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Government will NOT offer unlimited free abortions because liberals, unable to resist free stuff, would soon die off.


That and they like making billions on the backs of unwed mothers looking for a way out.


----------



## Indofred (Nov 29, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Most mass shooters are Dhimmicrats; FACT.



But it's odd how they all do false flag mass murder by killing gay, ******* and people at abortion clinics.
The clever devils.


----------



## Indofred (Nov 29, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Most mass shooters are Dhimmicrats; FACT.



It's also rather interesting to note how many of the forums right wing idiots have totally failed to condemn him and his actions.


----------



## playtime (Nov 29, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


ha!  really?  you think I care one way or the other what the 'name'  actually is? it matters not...  it's all the same to me.  you or anybody else that starts right out of the gate addressing me other than what I go by, while trying to make whatever 'point'    *you*    think you are making, falls short....way short.... & I give *you*  the consideration that   *you*  deserve; which isn't much at all.  i'm not sure you even had a point to begin with other than the two on your head & the one at the end of your tail.... but that's what inbreeding creates, I guess.   & it's apparent that calling you 'inbreeder'  stung a bit, or you would have let it go---  but made it a (false) point to bring up how I was calling  y-o-u  names....   wahhhhh......   go back to your banjo playing.


----------



## playtime (Nov 29, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > it's a shame the Pro-Fetus folks aren't also Pro-Child...
> ...



Who always goes after the 'entitlements'  to be slashed?   Food stamps, WIC, Medicaid....


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Oh so human life is all about the money to you eh ? So because you worry yourself about the resources that may go lacking for you in life, then that is why you have no problem with baby killing factories?  You support baby killing factories based upon your reasoning you just gave above eh ? How about stopping the baby killing factories, teach personal responsibility, promote safe sex, and the most important shut down the wing of the federal government that has incentivized all that we are seeing today?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 29, 2015)

Indofred said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Most mass shooters are Dhimmicrats; FACT.
> ...


Well obviously the shooter deserves what he gets, and I was disappointed he was taken alive.

I think it is more of a libtard thing to regard oneself as so important that we are expected to make personal 'condemnations' of other people.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 29, 2015)

playtime said:


> ha!  really?  you think I care one way or the other what the 'name'  actually is? it matters not...  it's all the same to me.  you or anybody else that starts right out of the gate addressing me other than what I go by, while trying to make whatever 'point'    *you*    think you are making, falls short....way short.... & I give *you*  the consideration that   *you*  deserve; which isn't much at all.  i'm not sure you even had a point to begin with other than the two on your head & the one at the end of your tail.... but that's what inbreeding creates, I guess.   & it's apparent that calling you 'inbreeder'  stung a bit, or you would have let it go---  but made it a (false) point to bring up how I was calling  y-o-u  names....   wahhhhh......   go back to your banjo playing.


Thank you for the demonstration of libtard hatred for white males.

Now go fuck yourself.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

playtime said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


The reason some go after these programs, are not going after them because they don't have a heart, but they go after them because they see the devastating effects of these programs that are incentivizing poverty and dependency forever in this nation. Dems or libs are the most naieve people imaginable.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 29, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> No it's not. Just because you say it is, doesn't make it so. Once it is born and can survive on its own, then you kill it, that is murder. In any language.


It is morally murder to kill an unborn baby because it is innocent life and this is recognized by most major religions (Catholicism, Evangelical and Pentecostal Protestants, Eastern Orthodox, Islam after 4 months, Orthodox Judaism, Sikhism, Buddhism's Dalai Lama said Abortion is 'negative', and Hinduism condemns it).
Religion and abortion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So yes, most moral people around the world regard abortion as murder and you and your fellow cretins support that murder.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 29, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


The leaders of the libtards however are not naive at all. They are cynical, greedy, power mongering criminals.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 29, 2015)

playtime said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Those things aren't charity, moron. Leftards like you are also the least intelligent.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 29, 2015)

Indofred said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Most mass shooters are Dhimmicrats; FACT.
> ...


You are ignorant of almost all shootings then.


----------



## playtime (Nov 29, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Thank you for the demonstration of libtard hatred for white males.
> 
> Now go fuck yourself.



LOL.   bite me.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 29, 2015)

playtime said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Foodstamps is giving to charity?
Thanks for validating the left have no concept of what charity is, let alone doing it.


----------



## playtime (Nov 29, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



uh-huh.  Medicaid is healthcare...HEALTHCARE.  nobody should have to be 'dependent'  on what should be a right for Americans... especially preventative care which the fact is saves taxpayers $$$ in the long term.   so much for fiscal conservatism...

WIC =  Women Infants Children  is a supplemental food program.  So much for that compassionate conservatism as well.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

My aunt was saying to me just the other day; where as she said nephew, where was the whites that were or should have been rallying against the two young black males that went into the preachers house, raped and killed his wife while the young child was in the other room ? I said I didn't know about the report or crime, but I took her point on the matter and understood her frustration. There is such hypocrisy going on in this nation that it's just sickening really. All these attacks and persecutions against whites in this nation in some unbalanced way is getting old. Whites not standing up for whites when they are being broadly tied to as much evil as possible, and it being done for agenda purposes where it is based upon their age, and their color of skin uh is getting old too. I think when anyone gets killed as innocent victims in this country. I would like to see all Americans coming together in solidarity to rebuke it. This idea that only blacks should rally for blacks or whites should be worried about standing up for anything in this nation is ridiculous.


----------



## playtime (Nov 29, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



ya, right.     you haven't a clue what I donate to... but have you ever thought that to be charitable  starts in the mind b4 the wallet.  &  the congressional critters that make & break the budget ...voting to take away more & more is NOT  being 'charitable'  much at all.  I'm not talking about government being the end all to take care of us all... but some things need to be a safety net.  food & healthcare are essential to life itself.

oh ya- you can bite me too penguin dude.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

playtime said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Some programs are good I agree, but there are many tied in that create dependency. It's got to be slowly rolled back in a timely manor. People don't have to be dependent like we see, but government, corporations, and political group's want this dependency for various reasons that hurt this nation as is proven.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

playtime said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Change the word (your) to "government" in your little red block at the bottom, and it would read absolutely correct. The government is pro-birth alright, but it's not for the reasons people think. It's for the numbers game is what it's for, and it's very selective on who or where those numbers are coming from.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 29, 2015)

playtime said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Really sad you thinking food stamps is charity.
Defines why the left give so little to charity.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

Watching MSNBC interviewing Ben Carson, and they asked him a question about his comments he gave in Jordon, as if there is something wrong with it. He answered in a fantastic manor, and he was right in his answer that the media bias is fueling all of these things we see in this nation. Even planned parenthood is trying now to hide behind this attack in suggesting that it was an attack born out of the media's reports on the video's and such.  Ok, but now I would say that there are many things that the media reports on we definitely need, but the bias the media takes on for power and political purposes is flat out killing us in this nation.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

You know if someone wants to do the hard work to rally against planned parenthood, then get out there and make sacrifices by protesting the organization legally and in a peaceful manor. Now there are those who cannot deal with what those video's showed, but the lacking of the justice systems movement against this organization if the video's are legit, may very well be what brings about these kind of people all because of the lack of resolve in the matters. It's sad that the politics of these things are causing the deaths of citizens, because the government is being led around by the nose by groups or people that hinder the justice departments ability to do it's job in this nation.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 29, 2015)

Anti-choice abortion terrorists are evil.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Anti-choice abortion terrorists are evil.


Killing innocent babies is not ? Gotcha..... Is it just easier to kill something that can't fight back with you, is that what it is with you self-righteous bullies?


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 29, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Anti-choice abortion terrorists are evil.
> ...



A fetus isn't a baby.  Women have first priority.  Women have legal rights.  Roe v. Wade says so.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 29, 2015)

Colorado Springs sounds like a Taliban city.

Colorado Springs, Site Of Planned Parenthood Attack, Is A Hub For Conservative Christians


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes. He's a terrorist


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 29, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Yes. He's a terrorist



These sick bastards think they're doing God's work.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 29, 2015)

Targeting black babies to have their limbs torn off is evil.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Women get the open season ability to just take out their young if they so choose? How is it that we ever gave such a right to kill to women? What makes them so special that they can kill a human being without charges being brought against them along with the abortion doctors and staff that assist them in such a thing ? In some very unique situations the abortion of a baby may be justified for safety reasons, but that wouldn't be found in the numbers that has been the case by no stretch of the imagination. This nation has basically engaged in genocide is what it has done.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 29, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



SCOTUS says women have legal rights to abortions.  Why do you ignore and hate our Constitution and legal process?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. He's a terrorist
> ...


There the loons. But there are thousands that protest legitimately and in a peaceful way... Maybe the government needs to start seeing the peaceful protestors cause as being legit, and quit dealing in biased political standing's that are caused by being controlled by elements who will justify just about anything to get there way.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Because the new ideology of this generation of lawmakers have went off the deep end is why. Our founders would have never went along with any of what we are seeing today.. Never.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 29, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Anti-choice abortion terrorists are evil.


yes they are and the President is right to keep a vigilant look-out for these homegrown rw terrorists


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Anti-choice abortion terrorists are evil.
> ...


This president? After all his finger prints are on ? Wouldn't that be an abuse of his power because of what is known about his ideology now? How many should your fear cause to be abused because of your fear? What caused your fear ?


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 29, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Anti-choice abortion terrorists are evil.
> ...



They are a really deranged and sick bunch of terrorists.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 29, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


huh? The President directed the Justice Dept to be cognizant of domestic rw terrorists months ago. Where have you been


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Yes. He's a terrorist


No one disagrees, but what creates these cats ? Be honest if you can...


----------



## guno (Nov 29, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


maybe since we are using drones on the islamic taliban we can use them for our homegrown taliban terrorists


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 29, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. He's a terrorist
> ...



Look in the mirror!


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 29, 2015)

guno said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Amen!


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


You know in the age of photo shop, do you think these types of post have the impact you desire ?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


Oh so if someone is pro-life then their a terrorist now? Gotcha... Anything for your political agenda eh ? Never let a crisis go to waste eh ? You peope are so transparent that it is laughable really.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 29, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Are you suggesting that none of this abortion terrorism is real - and even the photos are fake?  I'm not aware of any pro-choice groups doctoring/editing pictures or videos.  Are you?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


What if the whites talk like you do against specific groups in this nation, (I mean that is part of the rhetoric or stereo type used here), then you would be jumping to the ceiling over such a thing as that. Funny how whites are being targeted by color, and it's A-ok in this political environment.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Your using it not me, but of course your sure about what you use from the web right? Good grief..


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 29, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



Huh?  In case you haven't noticed - it's white Christians who are terrorizing abortion clinics - even though *97%* of Planned Parenthood's services to poor women have nothing to do with abortions.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 29, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently Dear's history is checkered with episodes of violence and "leering" at his neighbor, and then shooting the neighbor's dog when he was caught leering.  Some of this was posted last night but this is further detail.
> ...



Yes, the 'baby parts' quote came out later but apparently he started ranting about it right away when captured.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


Of course he did.... He's got to do some things to cover up his other failures in his career. I hope he was legit in his reasons for that, but who knows about that anymore either. How about a little pro-active leadership instead of this re-active leadership for a change? Wouldn't that be great ?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


How many of those WHITE alledged Christians are TERRORIZING these places again (your words) ????


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

Protesting will now be considered terrorism because of the acts of a few ? How convieant that strategy is. Like I said you people are so transparent.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 29, 2015)

playtime said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the demonstration of libtard hatred for white males.
> ...



You would appear to already be shall we say 'well chewed'.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 29, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Buh bye.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 29, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Protesting will now be considered terrorism because of the acts of a few ? How convieant that strategy is. Like I said you people are so transparent.



Does that standard apply to BLM as well?
I expect to see you call foul on those who generalize there as well.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 29, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



*fagot*
[fag-uh t] 

noun
1.
a bundle of sticks, twigs, or branches boundtogether and used as fuel, a fascine, a torch,etc.
2.
a bundle; bunch.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 29, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. He's a terrorist
> ...



Not unlike ISIS.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 29, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. He's a terrorist
> ...



What created them 20-25 yrs ago? Obama?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




Who created muslim terrorists in 1801?

In Barbary wars, did U.S. declare 'war on Islam'?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




You forgot to mention that the majority of babies murdered are black.........and that democrats support the practice.....as long as there are enough blacks on election days.....


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

guno said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...




If you use them at black lies matter rallies people would notice....


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 29, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



So?  And your point is what - that black women shouldn't have access to abortions?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




And the Supreme court said it was okay to lock up Americans without due process.....


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




That democrats are fine murdering black babies.....


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 29, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Yep.  SCOTUS had that authority.  Do you see a trend yet...?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

It is funny that only the left would worship 9 lawyers............


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




Yes...I do....and we need to change the Consitution and put more limits on the power of the Supreme court....


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Yes. He's a terrorist




The Southern Poverty Law Center declares The Family Research Council a hate group.....

the Gay rights community targets Chic Fil A restaurants for anti gay bigotry....

A guy walks into the Family Research Council with Chic Fil A sandwhiches which he is going to smash in the faces of the people he shoots.....

He believed the left wing hate groups and acted on their direction...

FRC shooter: I targeted them because SPLC list said they were ‘anti-gay’ «  Hot Air


Family Research Council (FRC) officials released video of federal investigators questioning convicted domestic terrorist Floyd Lee Corkins II, who explained that he attacked the group’s headquarters because the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC) identified them as a “hate group” due to their traditional marriage views.

*“Southern Poverty Law lists anti-gay groups,” Corkins tells interrogators in the video, which FRC obtained from the FBI. “I found them online, did a little research, went to the website, stuff like that.”*

The Washington Examiner’s Paul Bedard reported that Corkins, who pleaded guilty to terrorism charges,

* said in court that he hoped to “kill as many as possible and smear the Chick-Fil-A sandwiches in victims’ faces, and kill the guard.”*

*As Bedard explained, “the shooting occurred after an executive with Chick-Fil-A announced his support for traditional marriage, angering same-sex marriage proponents.”*

Southern Poverty Law Center still lists Family Research Council as a hate group. I’m against icing political speech by holding such a list responsible for the actions of crazy criminals. But then, I’m not one of those who was sure Sarah Palin’s crosshairs were responsible for the shooting of a Democratic Congresswoman and the deaths of six staff and constituents, despite copious evidence to the contrary— like, that the shooter had never seen the Palin map and was demonstrably not motivated by partisan politics. That crowd is awfully quiet about the influence SPLC’s dubious list might have on the future unbalanced. Curious, that.

See twit......your left wing hatred pushes actual violence....the guy at the planned parenthood/murder facility...may not even be mentally aware....twit.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 29, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...








Dumbass.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




Translation.....

2aguy....he told the truth and we can't recognize it.....it would mean admitting that murdering black babies is okay...as long as democrats do it.....

End Translation....


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 29, 2015)

2aguy said:


> It is funny that only the left would worship 9 lawyers............



You seem very young and naive.  We are a nation of laws - and those laws are determined at the ballot box - not with terrorism.


----------



## guno (Nov 29, 2015)

*Colorado Shooter's Comments About Planned Parenthood

COLORADO SPRINGS, Colo. (AP) -- A law enforcement official says the suspect in the attack at a Planned Parenthood clinic made a comment about "no more baby parts" after his arrest.

Colorado Shooter's Comments About Planned Parenthood*


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > It is funny that only the left would worship 9 lawyers............
> ...




More often now the laws are circumnvented by burueacratic regulation and court rulings......which is not how the system is supposed to work.


----------



## guno (Nov 29, 2015)

*Trump makes excuses for christian terrorist

Trump dismisses Colorado shooter as a 'maniac'

Donald Trump on Sunday called the gunman who police say killed three people in a Planned Parenthood clinic in Colorado a “ maniac,” but stopped short of criticizing the heated rhetoric that often surrounds the women’s health program and the issue of abortion.
Trump dismisses Colorado shooter as a 'maniac'*


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

guno said:


> *Colorado Shooter's Comments About Planned Parenthood
> 
> COLORADO SPRINGS, Colo. (AP) -- A law enforcement official says the suspect in the attack at a Planned Parenthood clinic made a comment about "no more baby parts" after his arrest.
> 
> Colorado Shooter's Comments About Planned Parenthood*




And they also said he said a lot of incoherent things as he rambled......and he entered the planned parenthood/murder facility....which you allege because he wanted to kill abortion people...right?   And he was in there with time and a rifle and didn't kill anyone......at all..........even though you say that was his purpose....

So....was he a white hispanic like zimmerman....or did he have his hands up and was he saying, don't shoot?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 29, 2015)

2aguy said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > *Colorado Shooter's Comments About Planned Parenthood
> ...



the guy is a kook probably a leftist ta boot


----------



## playtime (Nov 29, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



you are stupid. & quite incorrect.  that is all that I can say, I pity you.


----------



## playtime (Nov 29, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



that was lame.  you know it & I know it.


----------



## guno (Nov 29, 2015)

Democratic presidential candidate Sen. Bernie Sanders connected the dots and called out the unintended consequences of Republican rhetoric while responding to the Colorado Planned Parenthood shooting.

In a statement, Sen. Sanders said, “While we still do not know the shooter’s motive, what is clear is that Planned Parenthood has been the subject of vicious and unsubstantiated statements attacking an organization that provides critical health care for millions of Americans. I strongly support Planned Parenthood and the work it is doing and hope people realize that bitter rhetoric can have unintended consequences.”

The political campaign against Planned Parenthood has involved edited videos that are not factually accurate, congressional hearings which were filled with heated and inaccurate attacks against the health care provider, and even a Republican presidential candidate (Carly Fiorina) flat out lying about Planned Parenthood on the debate stage.

http://www.politicususa.com/2015/11...shooting-consequence-republican-rhetoric.html

just like palin putting people into the cross hairs a rightwing  terrorist goes after and shoots a Jewish congresswoman  "Gabby" Giffords


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 29, 2015)

--LOL

how long a list has the leftist rhetoric created in unintended consequences

on the other hand perhaps they are the consequences they intended to happen


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 29, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> --LOL
> 
> how long a list has the leftist rhetoric created in unintended consequences
> 
> on the other hand perhaps they are the consequences they intended to happen



Why do you NaziCons just make shit up?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 29, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > --LOL
> ...



certainly it  is not made up retard


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

guno said:


> Democratic presidential candidate Sen. Bernie Sanders connected the dots and called out the unintended consequences of Republican rhetoric while responding to the Colorado Planned Parenthood shooting.
> 
> In a statement, Sen. Sanders said, “While we still do not know the shooter’s motive, what is clear is that Planned Parenthood has been the subject of vicious and unsubstantiated statements attacking an organization that provides critical health care for millions of Americans. I strongly support Planned Parenthood and the work it is doing and hope people realize that bitter rhetoric can have unintended consequences.”
> 
> ...




Twit......you should have stopped your quote here......



> In a statement, Sen. Sanders said, “While we still do not know the shooter’s motive,


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 29, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Well, if it isn't "made up" - please provide some "credible" proof that Democrats are promoting anti-abortion terrorism.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

guno said:


> Democratic presidential candidate Sen. Bernie Sanders connected the dots and called out the unintended consequences of Republican rhetoric while responding to the Colorado Planned Parenthood shooting.
> 
> In a statement, Sen. Sanders said, “While we still do not know the shooter’s motive, what is clear is that Planned Parenthood has been the subject of vicious and unsubstantiated statements attacking an organization that provides critical health care for millions of Americans. I strongly support Planned Parenthood and the work it is doing and hope people realize that bitter rhetoric can have unintended consequences.”
> 
> ...




Lies....lies and more lies......the rhetoric of socialism, which Sanders proudly supports has murdered 100 million people around the world.....his spreading of terrorist beliefs should have him removed from congress....


----------



## playtime (Nov 29, 2015)

& first there was a beating of a Hispanic AMERICAN citizen- homeless- & he got his ass beat right after the bullshit inflamed rhetoric from tribblehead that Mexicans are rapists  &  he's saying now that the black dude deserved to be roughed up for his right to free speech?  it's VIOLENCE & gonna get worse.


----------



## guno (Nov 29, 2015)

Any terrorists muslim or American christian taliban should be taken care of like they do in afghanistan with drones

This country is a secular country where people can pray to whoever they want , no one religion is superior , America cannot put up with religious terrorism


----------



## Dana7360 (Nov 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





I'm not surprised he started ranting immediately. 

The far right has whipped up such hatred and violence using nothing but lies. I hope that those people get sued by the families of the victims and survivors and by PP. What the far right has done is slander with intent to harm people.

 Hopefully they will be hit with such high fines and compensation awards that it will put them out of business and discourage anyone who wants to start spreading lies about PP.


----------



## guno (Nov 29, 2015)

If you believe that words matter, then you have these to consider: Various Republican presidential candidates have called the organization “barbaric” (Marco Rubio) and a “criminal enterprise” (Ted Cruz) in which “children” are “grown and killed for their body parts, to be sold for profit.” 

If you actually believed that someone was growing children and killing them for body parts, what would your reaction be?

We may not know Dear’s motive, and there may not be a single motive, but it’s clear that it was in this political season that Dear left his trailer in Hartsel, west of Colorado Springs, and went to the clinic.

And since the killings, you may have noticed near silence from the GOP candidates, who have spent months loudly calling for the defunding of Planned Parenthood — and in some cases saying the fight is worth shutting down the government. In the past two days, only a few candidates have referenced the shootings at all and none, as far as I can tell, have mentioned the organization by name.

Littwin: On Republican rhetoric and the Planned Parenthood shooting


----------



## PK1 (Nov 29, 2015)

guno said:


> Any terrorists muslim or American christian taliban should be taken care of like they do in afghanistan with drones
> 
> This country is a secular country where people can pray to whoever they want , now one religion is superior , America cannot put up with religious terrorism


---
Agreed.
Religious or ANY "terrorism" should not be tolerated. Muslim or *Christian violence needs to be neutralized.*

USA represents Libertarian FREEDOM; we should not move away from what our "founding fathers" intended for their ancestors.
.


----------



## playtime (Nov 29, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> I'm not surprised he started ranting immediately.
> 
> *The far right has whipped up such hatred and violence using nothing but lies. I hope that those people get sued by the families of the victims and survivors and by PP. What the far right has done is slander with intent to harm people.*
> 
> Hopefully they will be hit with such high fines and compensation awards that it will put them out of business and discourage anyone who wants to start spreading lies about PP.



*Doubling Down on Falsehoods*

By Dave Levitan
Posted on September 22, 2015      
 
Republican presidential candidates Carly Fiorina and Donald Trump were challenged on false claims they made during the second Republican debate, and both doubled down with more misinformation.

*During an appearance on “Fox News Sunday**,” Carly Fiorina said she has “seen the footage” of an abortion she vividly described during the GOP debate, even **after we** and **other* *fact checkers** reported that no such footage exists in the undercover videos taken at Planned Parenthood clinics.*

As we previously explained, the anti-abortion Center for Medical Progress interviewed a former lab technician at a fetal tissue procurement company who described such a scene, but there was no video of it. The center used stock footage from another anti-abortion organization to illustrate her story. There is no evidence that the video was recorded at a Planned Parenthood clinic or that it was even related to fetal tissue donation...'

Doubling Down on Falsehoods


----------



## Dana7360 (Nov 29, 2015)

guno said:


> If you believe that words matter, then you have these to consider: Various Republican presidential candidates have called the organization “barbaric” (Marco Rubio) and a “criminal enterprise” (Ted Cruz) in which “children” are “grown and killed for their body parts, to be sold for profit.”
> 
> If you actually believed that someone was growing children and killing them for body parts, what would your reaction be?
> 
> ...






What they have done is basically the same as inciting a riot.

They used words and propaganda to incite people to commit violence. Those who made those videos should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law. Those who keep repeating those lies as if they were true need to be held accountable for the violence they incite.

However, because they're far right wing, no one will prosecute them and they will get away with their crimes


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 29, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Why are NaziCons making up all that shit about Robert Dear?  Fox News said earlier this evening that Planned Parenthood was in fact his target.
> ...




They're saying it now.

Planned Parenthood official says Colorado gunman opposed abortion


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




He speaks the language of Numbnuts.

Numbnuts
Numbnuts (nuhm-nuhts) 
Noun 

1. The stupidest of the stupid. A complete dumbass, one whose intelligence quotient does not surpass that of the average rock. 

2. An utter disgrace of humanity. 

3. One whose purpose in life is meaningless; a complete and total waste of life. 

4. An ignorant, arrogant asshole.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 29, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




His neighbors also say they didn't know him very well.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...




Yes....and how long ago did those videos come out....and you have one guy...who entered a planned parenthood/murder facility.........

And didn't shoot anyone in the building.............

Obviously those videos didn't do the trick........


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




No...they are saying the planned parenthood/murder organization spokesperson is saying it...read more closely......and they will also probably say he was a white hispanic and that he had his hands up and said don't shoot.......more accurate news coverage from the past....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 29, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Uhm Fox News is reporting Planned Parenthood is saying it.....good grief. Sit down


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 29, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




Okay....

HARTSEL, Colo. — Robert L. Dear Jr. was a man who lived off the grid.

On this lonely, snow-covered patch of land in a hamlet ringed by the Rocky Mountains, his home was a white trailer, with a forest-green four-wheeler by the front door and a modest black cross painted on one end.

As police officers surrounded it on Saturday, looking for clues to what they said had sent its owner on a shooting rampage at a Planned Parenthood center that left three dead and nine wounded, *neighbors said they barely knew him, beyond one man’s memory of his handing out anti-Obama political pamphlets.*







http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/29/u...rado-killings-preferred-to-be-left-alone.html


----------



## Pogo (Nov 29, 2015)

2aguy said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Democratic presidential candidate Sen. Bernie Sanders connected the dots and called out the unintended consequences of Republican rhetoric while responding to the Colorado Planned Parenthood shooting.
> ...



  You are indeed a fucking loon.

But just for the sake of argument humiliating you yet again ----

Links to these "terrorist beliefs"?
You may need a proctologist...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 29, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




Goddamn you're stupid.

*"A law enforcement official also told the Associated Press that Richard Lewis Dear, 57, made a “no more baby parts remark following his arrest in the deadly rampage Friday.” 

Planned Parenthood official says Colorado gunman opposed abortion*


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




Yeah...exactly...we have no idea about this guy yet......and again......for someone who is being accused of deliberatly targeting planned parenthood/murder......he entered the building after shooting people on the street.....and then didn't shoot anyone in the facility...not doctors, who murder babies, their staff or their patients...if he was targeting planned parenthood......why didn't he actually shoot people in the building?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...




Read up on mao, stalin, hitler, pol pot, lenin, the castros...they all believe the same things sanders does.....and they murdered 100 million people......


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




They said he rambled off  a lot of things....and again...if he was targeting planned parenthood/murder........why didn't he kill any of them...he had the time...he had a gun.........and he didn't even seem to give anyone the stink eye when he was in there....


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 29, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...





We know he was anti-abortion, you fucking moron.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




And how do you know that....we knew that zimmerman stalked and shot martin..till we found out martin jumped zimmerman....we knew the cop in ferguson shot the gentle giant as he held up his hands and said don't shoot....until that was found out to be a lie......

We know nothing for sure at this point........except that for someone who is said to have targeted planned parenthood/murder.......he didn't kill any of them when he was in their facility with a gun and plenty of time.....


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 29, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




He came out saying, * “no more baby parts”
*
Stick your head back in the sand and shuddup.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 29, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...





This thread isn't about Zimmerman or Ferguson, you moron.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 29, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Got a vid of that? From what  I'm hearing it's all hearsay. Keep trying


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




Uh....not confirmed by anyone yet......so wait until we actually know what he said dipshit.........remember...zimmerman used to be a white hispanic...until he wasn't....

And the Duke LaCrosse team raped the prostitute...until they didn't......


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...





It is about a shooting...that we don't really know the reason for yet.......twit.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

And O.J. murdered Nicole and the waiter until......oh...wait.....he actually did do that.....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 29, 2015)

2aguy said:


> And O.J. murdered Nicole and the waiter until......oh...wait.....he actually did do that.....



Benghazi was all over a video....until it wasn't


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 29, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...





SassyIrishLass said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




skankyirishass, can you not read?


A law enforcement official also told the Associated Press that Richard Lewis Dear, 57, made a “no more baby parts” remark following his arrest in the deadly rampage Friday. *The official told AP he couldn’t elaborate about the comment and spoke on condition of anonymity because the official was not authorized to speak publicly about the ongoing investigation.*

Are you going to call this officer a liar?

Planned Parenthood official says Colorado gunman opposed abortion


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 29, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > And O.J. murdered Nicole and the waiter until......oh...wait.....he actually did do that.....
> ...





If all else fails, pull Benghazi out of your ass.


----------



## PK1 (Nov 29, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


---
The shooter went "nuts" no doubt, and innocent victims with grieving families were the result.
Not much in the lonely brain:

_"If you talked to him, *nothing with him was very cognitive -- topics all over place,*" said James, who lives a few hundred feet from Dear in Black Mountain. 
_
His mugshot reflects a zombie brain.
.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 29, 2015)

Instead of accepting what one law officer said, these two dummies would rather change the subject to Zimmerman, Ferguson, Mao, Stalin, Hitler, Pol Pot, Lenin, the Castro's, O.J. and Nichole, and finally Benghazi.

What a couple of idiots.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 29, 2015)

PK1 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...





No doubt he was a lunatic.


----------



## PK1 (Nov 29, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


---
I'm curious who he likes for POTUS ...
.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 29, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Still all hearsay....sock. You're really annoying and dumber than two sacks of hammers. I can't call someone a liar I have no idea who it is...for all I know the AP is lying


----------



## Pogo (Nov 29, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Yyyyyyeah that's the ticket.  The AP is "lying".  So are ABC, NBC, CBS, Fox, NPR, IBT, Yahoo News, the local TV and print media and the rest of the over three million Google search results on the phrase.

They all got together this morning in a Starbucks and came up with the same phrase.  All three million of them.  Oh and two of them ordered a croissant.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 29, 2015)

Here’s a broadcastify audio of the first 30 minutes.
Not many people have listened to it on that link, 8,000 views.
I don’t think many people are aware that Dear wasn’t inside the building during the first 30 minutes when police were on scene and on the scanners.
In this audio the first shooting victim was at Elite Vision, the building in front of Planned Parenthood.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 29, 2015)

Called COS-JIC and they could not confirm "baby parts" comment and reminded that for official information go to them. #COSshooting— Aaron Gardner (@Aaron_RS) November 29, 2015


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm sure this was all just a big mistake.  He was planning on killing a cop at the Pottery Barn, but forgot his glasses.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 29, 2015)

And half of the republican candidates are still maintaining that the doctored tapes are totally legit.

I thought that my level of outrage could not get higher when baby Bush was president. I now know that the GOP hasn't yet gotten to the bottom of the barrel in their choice of candidates. I think that Wayne LaPierre will be next.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 29, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Name a Democrat today that is against civil rights.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 29, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> And half of the republican candidates are still maintaining that the doctored tapes are totally legit.
> 
> I thought that my level of outrage could not get higher when baby Bush was president. I now know that the GOP hasn't yet gotten to the bottom of the barrel in their choice of candidates. I think that Wayne LaPierre will be next.


Won't happen, he gets paid far better where he is, not to mention all the kickbacks from the gun manufactures.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 29, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Name a Democrat today that is against civil rights.


John McCain, as far as the GOP is concerned.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 29, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > And half of the republican candidates are still maintaining that the doctored tapes are totally legit.
> ...



There's always Ted Nugent....


----------



## guno (Nov 29, 2015)

*Here Are the 2 Civilian Victims of the Planned Parenthood Attack by a christian terrorist vermin 

The Denver Post is reporting that 29-year-old Ke'Arre Stewart, an Iraq veteran and Texas native, is one of the three victims of the mass shooting that took place at a Planned Parenthood clinic in Colorado Springs, on Friday. KKTV News as well as Hawaii News Now are reporting that Jennifer Markovsky, a Hawaii native and 1997 high school graduate, was the other civilian victim killed on Friday. She was reportedly accompanying a friend at Planned Parenthood visit. Police Officer Garrett Swasey, 44, a six-year veteran of the UCCS police force was the third victim. 

Here Are the 2 Civilian Victims of the Planned Parenthood Attack

*


----------



## guno (Nov 29, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Instead of accepting what one law officer said, these two dummies would rather change the subject to Zimmerman, Ferguson, Mao, Stalin, Hitler, Pol Pot, Lenin, the Castro's, O.J. and Nichole, and finally Benghazi.
> 
> What a couple of idiots.


The minds of  extremist christers


----------



## guno (Nov 29, 2015)

*White Conservative Christian Terror

In light of the recent events in Colorado (again), I’m waiting to see if there will be an organized public denouncing of recent acts of white male conservative christian terrorism by white conservative Christians. Since several white male conservative christian leaders have either remained silent or spoken in support of recent white male Christian terrorist acts, some may feel that white conservative Christians should speak out so that those of us who are not white male conservative Christians can know where they stand and feel confident that they are not a threat. In the wake of many acts of white male Christian terror, some may also feel that the white conservative Christian community should speak up about potential problems with white conservative Christianity and its relationship to terror on (and beyond) U.S. soil. As they denounce white conservative Christian terror, perhaps the white conservative Christian community will use the following statement:

As a white, conservative, Christian, I denounce acts of terrorism in the name of conservative values, Christian values or patriotism. I send my most heartfelt prayers and blessings to the victims and I want the world to know that even though there have been many acts of terrorism on U.S. soil by people who look like me, and share my religion, we are not all murderers and we resent the hijacking of our religion to justify these savage attacks. We beg that the broader global community and other U.S. citizens will not judge, exclude, persecute, attack, surveil, and/or discriminate against us based on these horrific acts. In turn, we will take a leading role in purging our communities of this violent, hateful, sinful element.

White Conservative Christian Terror

*


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 29, 2015)

"Onward Christian Soldiers", and all that shit....


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 29, 2015)

I knew a minister who hated "Onward Christian Soldiers". He was very cool.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 29, 2015)

guno said:


> *White Conservative Christian Terror
> 
> In light of the recent events in Colorado (again), I’m waiting to see if there will be an organized public denouncing of recent acts of white male conservative christian terrorism by white conservative Christians. Since several white male conservative christian leaders have either remained silent or spoken in support of recent white male Christian terrorist acts, some may feel that white conservative Christians should speak out so that those of us who are not white male conservative Christians can know where they stand and feel confident that they are not a threat. In the wake of many acts of white male Christian terror, some may also feel that the white conservative Christian community should speak up about potential problems with white conservative Christianity and its relationship to terror on (and beyond) U.S. soil. As they denounce white conservative Christian terror, perhaps the white conservative Christian community will use the following statement:
> 
> ...


rw hate indoctrination through both rw hate media & rw hate cross grovelors guno


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 29, 2015)

PK1 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...





According to one neighbor, he was handing out anti-Obama pamphlets, so I doubt he was planning on voting Democrat.


----------



## guno (Nov 29, 2015)

And as the terror unfolded, conservatives celebrated and cheered on the middle-aged white man. Most lamented that Dear hadn’t killed enough people to force the closure of the clinic while others said that people in the clinic deserved to die.

Tim Peacock of _Peacock Panache_ took screenshots of the worst comments left by right-wingers on Breitbart.

‘Pro-Life’ Conservative ‘Christians’ Are Cheering The Planned Parenthood Terrorist As A Hero (IMAGES)


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 29, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




maybe he said "no more lady parts" regarding his tranny surgery?


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 29, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > And O.J. murdered Nicole and the waiter until......oh...wait.....he actually did do that.....
> ...




BJ did not have sexual relations with that woman.......


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 29, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...





All made up by the one officer and/or the Associated Press, just trying to make it look like the mad gunman in Planned Parenthood was anti-abortion.  Jezus, you are dumb as a box of rocks.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 29, 2015)

Maybe Lefties had em' chase him off the shopping center and flushed him over to PP?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 29, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



hey dimwit who said anything about that


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 29, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Funny.  Can't you even comprehend the shit you post?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




and Zimmerman was uninsured....and a white hispanic....and the gentle giant had his hands up and said don't shoot...until neither of those things was true...


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Many black men probably wish they (their women or mothers of their children), didn't have access to abortions so easily, but then again I could be wrong on that one... Good way to ease that child support threat eh ?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

PK1 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Any terrorists muslim or American christian taliban should be taken care of like they do in afghanistan with drones
> ...


So here we are finally in this nation, all set to begin the persecution of Christians. Who would have ever seen it coming ? Yep here we are, and you all had best believe it because it's here now.... Thanks to the LIB hippies that are mentally unstable people in life, well they have somehow successfully placed the American Christian as some sort of enemy to this nation. 

Coming from those who constantly cry about blanketing and stereo typing groups in this nation it's really amazing what has gone on against the Christians and their way of life here now, and as for the left, well they are willing to go against their ideals or thinking in such ways that they are usually adamantly opposed too. 

Can we say hypocryts much ? So it's all about control and power with these people, and they will use any rhetoric or means possible to get their way now. Just watch and read.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Ok so he's a violent man, but do you now want to play blanket the Christian in an opportunistic way  ? Even if he claims to be a Christian, well that doesn't mean that he is. There are those who find Jesus in prison, but are they for real or not ? Never know until they are let out and put to the test. If they don't pass, well then there you have it. It was a lie or he fell from Grace due to outside influences that were stronger than he was as a young pup starting out in a new life or direction taken.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 29, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




WTF are you blabbering about?  Obviously, you are having difficulty keeping up with the conversation.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 29, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Nov 29, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Everybody get that?  Again, when a Christian goes off his nut "even if he claims to be a Christian that doesn't mean he is" -- but when a Muslim goes full radical, even if he doesn't claim to be a Muslim that DOES mean he is.

Ah, I love the smell of having it both ways in the morning...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




That reminds me of that dingbat, Koshergrill.  I won't quote her word for word, but she said something like this guy can't be a Christian terrorist because he's not being funded by the Christian community, or Christian organizations.

Well, ISIS isn't either. They make their money from oil, mostly selling it black market, taxation/extortion, kidnapping for ransom, Sales of antiquities, wealthy donors, sales of looted property, Iraqi banks, real estate, agriculture, and human trafficking.

How the Islamic State makes its money


I guess that means ISIS are not jihadist.


----------



## BlueGin (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Just because a person is brought up in a church and has read the bible in the past doesn't mean they are a Christian.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 30, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...





Tell me about it.  I've read some postings here from these so-called Christians, and they are anything but.


----------



## PK1 (Nov 30, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


---
Likewise, just because a person is a Syrian refugee, it does not mean they are a Muslim and violent.
.


----------



## BlueGin (Nov 30, 2015)

PK1 said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I never said they all were.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 30, 2015)

*BREAKING UPDATE:*




Officials SEAL RECORDS Related to Colorado Springs Shooting - Victims Identified - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## PK1 (Nov 30, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


---
I am not advocating the persecution of peaceful Christians, just like I'm not advocating the persecution of other peaceful religious groups.

As i mentioned previously, ANY "terrorism" should not be tolerated. Muslim or Christian* violence needs to be neutralized *too*.*
.


----------



## PK1 (Nov 30, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


---
I never said that you said that.
.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> It is morally murder to kill an unborn baby because it is innocent life and this is recognized by most major religions (Catholicism, Evangelical and Pentecostal Protestants, Eastern Orthodox, Islam after 4 months, Orthodox Judaism, Sikhism, Buddhism's Dalai Lama said Abortion is 'negative', and Hinduism condemns it).
> Religion and abortion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> So yes, most moral people around the world regard abortion as murder and you and your fellow cretins support that murder.



I wouldn't necessarily call people who are religious 'moral'. Note Islam says after four months. I don't have a problem with abortion during the first trimester. I don't see it as a moral question at all.


----------



## playtime (Nov 30, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



it wasn't that long ago... a few months maybe?   you think 'time'  makes any difference to someone that has a paranoid delusional mind?   who knows what whackadoodle  programs he listens to or what talking head rw nutjob pundits are still spreading those lies?   the seeds of insanity have already been planted in this terrorist's deranged mind & they probably festered until he went full fledged  crazy.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 30, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




*how long a list has the leftist rhetoric created in unintended consequences

on the other hand perhaps they are the consequences they intended to happen*

tell me or anyone for that matter how for petes sake 

this can be misconstrued  to say that democrats are promoting anti abortion 

it is* you halfwit* 

with the comprehension problem 

oh btw the shooter turns out to be a transgender leftist


----------



## playtime (Nov 30, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



no kidding- this board is chock full of them....


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Indofred said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Most mass shooters are Dhimmicrats; FACT.
> ...


what were his motives?  why would I condemn anyone, I am not a gawd. Are you?  Are you a .....gawd?


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


controlling and slave owners.,


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

playtime said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


exactly


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > No it's not. Just because you say it is, doesn't make it so. Once it is born and can survive on its own, then you kill it, that is murder. In any language.
> ...


they are afraid of the fetus child.  They have no morals, just ask them.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2015)

playtime said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...




And the violence against police officers,  the violence against the family research council…we know exactly why that guy went there with his gun…..you guys plant hate all over the place and then ignore it until some deranged guy who is barely coherent with no political or religious view that we know of kills 3 people not inside the clinic you say he targeted….and didn't shoot anyone in the clinic you say he targeted…….


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




At this point he hasn't claimed to be  christian….and murdering people is not a Christian practice or part of Christian doctrine……..


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Nov 30, 2015)

2aguy said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



he's a fucking TERRORIST.  plain & simple. but  he certainly has a slant in that di-rection given that his mutterings included 'selling baby parts'   AND Obama's name was mentioned... he didn't get a chance to kill anybody in that clinic is all. but you keep on keepin' on with your ignorance.  it doesn't surprises me at all.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## beagle9 (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


You all cling to anything you can don't cha. So what is your assumption then, that this is a war between Muslims and Christians? Is that what your trying to suggest here? Is that what your hoping here with your comparisons?


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


the liberal profiler.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 30, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




No one has ever suggested that there is a war between Christian's and people of Muslim faith, except for you extreme-right-wing-religious-nutters.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


and more profiling.  hypocrite.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




That's not profiling, you moron. That's simply judging this weird little freak by his posting history.


Profiling.

the act or practice of regarding particular people as more likely to commit crimes because of their appearance, race, etc.

Merriam-
Webster


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


what do you think profiling is?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




I tend to think of profiling as judging someone based on their appearance or race. That is not the case here. We have a history of this weird little freak and his postings.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Uh nnnnnnnnnnnnnnno Sparky, not even remotely close.

I'm calling out the same double standard I always call out.

And here it comes again:



2aguy said:


> At this point he hasn't claimed to be christian….and murdering people is not a Christian practice or part of Christian doctrine……..



Did yuh catch it?


----------



## playtime (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


>


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


How can anybody be pro-child when you people are telling parents their children no longer belong to them? They belong to the collective remember? How can people be pro-child when all kind of lib groups are placing children in danger?  How can anyone be pro-child when the public schools now run by libs, are telling the children that everything their parents taught them is wrong, and then they fill their heads with garbage in which the parents are told afterwards hey their yours now?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Tit for tat right?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Did these so called boogey men that are today's alledged nutters, umm attack the Muslims or the nation of Islam first ?  To hear you people tell it all, well hec you make the American out as the enemy, and others who have committed violence against Americans out the victims or heroes. Hec even after they kill in the worst ways imaginable, you people make them out to be the humbled down trodden poor ole soul who wouldn't hurt a flea until.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 30, 2015)

*Fox ‘News’ Contributor Blames Obama For PP Colorado Shooting (VIDEO) *
By  Thamiel Rosenkreuz  According to Fox News, the Colorado Planned Parenthood shooting is Obama’s fault,


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 1, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




I'm gonna need a Neo-clown translator.  Does anyone speak Neo-clown around here?

Specifically, who is telling parents their children no longer belong to them? What do you mean, they belong to the collective? Specifically, what lib groups are placing children in danger? Specifically, which schools are run by liberals, and specifically what are they being taught that's wrong?

Please elaborate.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 1, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


OK.
25 Worst Performing Public Schools in the U.S.
Check out who the school boards are in these schools. Check out the political affiliation of the school board members.
Check out who the teachers are. What political party do they 'block vote' for.
Then fuck off asshole!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 1, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




Wow, that's a word salad mess. What is the nation of Islam? WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 1, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...





South Carolina, now there's a hotbed of liberals.

Don't even talk to me, you disgusting piece of shit.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 1, 2015)

Ted Cruz Touts Endorsement Of Activist Who Argues Killing Abortion Doctors Should Be Justifiable Homicide




Ted Cruz Touts Endorsement Of Activist Who Argues Killing Abortion Doctors Should Be Justifiable...
Rachel Maddow profiles the anti-abortion activist whose endorsement Ted Cruz is thrilled to have.
thenewcivilrightsmovement.com


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 1, 2015)

Law enforcement had better do a better job of protecting Planned Parenthood and other women's reproductive healthcare facilities from rabid anti-abortion terrorists.  Women have every right to safely exercise their legal rights without fear of harassment and harm.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 1, 2015)

*Clerk admits clerical error on Robert Dear's driver’s license and voter’s registration card.*

Republican Excuse Falls Apart As Clerk Admits Error In Planned Parenthood Shooter’s Registration

Clerical glitch causes speculation about Colorado Springs shooting suspect's gender identity


----------



## Dana7360 (Dec 1, 2015)

jc456 said:


>


 


So you're advocating for women do die.

For your information it's illegal to abort a fetus in the 3rd trimester with the exception that the life or health of the woman is in jeopardy or there's something seriously wrong with the fetus.

So you want women to die just because their pregnancy went wrong.

How pro life of you.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 1, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Kidding me right? Everyone knows about that lady on MSNBC who said those things about the children not belonging to the parents anymore, but instead they belong to the collective.... There was a big uproar about that in which she spoke.  You denying that this happened? It's a twisted mindset among libs (maybe not all libs), but the radical ones there is no doubt they can conjour up all sorts of crazy notions and things for the over all agenda they seek to complete someday... It is proven.  I can't remember this woman's name, but I can try and look it up if need be.. Melissa Harris maybe?

Teaching the kids about sex apart from what their parents want them to learn or know is another bad thing going on. The parents need to be responsible for their child's learning about life, and not the governments business to be teaching such things. Math, English, and other such things as that yes, but not what sex ed is evolving to now in schools... Like I said the government creates the problems, then they try and ride in on the white horse like a heroe to save the day...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 1, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...





Um, Michelle Malkin is a right-wing-extremist blogger.  So no, I don't know who *THAT LADY* is on MSNBC, and have no idea of what you're blabbering about.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 1, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Before the third trimester it's okay and legal eh ? What determins that legality and on what grounds ?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 1, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


I think it was Melissa Harris... I corrected the post, but you grabbed it while I was thinking and correcting..


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 1, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...





I just looked up the comment she made and she's talking about how children are our future, and how we should invest in them.

That's hardly something to get your panties in a wad over, you nitwit. Of course she is correct.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 1, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Melissa Harris-Perry.  I know her name because she looks much like a woman I used to date.  As I remember that was an appeal to the endangered role of community, something which we all have to admit has suffered in this narcissistic culture.

It also seems to derive partially from this famous rumination:

Your children are not your children.
They are the sons and daughters of Life's longing for itself.
They come through you but not from you,
And though they are with you yet they belong not to you.​
You may give them your love but not your thoughts, 
For they have their own thoughts.
You may house their bodies but not their souls,
For their souls dwell in the house of tomorrow, 
which you cannot visit, not even in your dreams.
You may strive to be like them, 
but seek not to make them like you.
For life goes not backward nor tarries with yesterday.

You are the bows from which your children
as living arrows are sent forth.
The archer sees the mark upon the path of the infinite, 
and He bends you with His might 
that His arrows may go swift and far.
Let your bending in the archer's hand be for gladness;
For even as He loves the arrow that flies, 
so He loves also the bow that is stable.​_--- Khalil Gibran, "On Children" from The Prophet (1923)_​


----------



## Pogo (Dec 1, 2015)

More on the perp:  contradictions, confusions, multiple children in and out of wedlock, episodes of weapons, rape and rage...

>> CHARLESTON, S.C. — The man she had married professed to be deeply religious. But after more than seven years with Robert L. Dear Jr., Barbara Micheau had come to see life with him as a kind of hell on earth.

By January 1993, she had had enough. In a sworn affidavit as part of her divorce case, Ms. Micheau described Mr. Dear as a serial philanderer and a problem gambler, a man who kicked her, beat her head against the floor and fathered two children with other women while they were together. He found excuses for his transgressions, she said, in his idiosyncratic views on Christian eschatology and the nature of salvation.

“He claims to be a Christian and is extremely evangelistic, but does not follow the Bible in his actions,” Ms. Micheau said in the court document. “He says that as long as he believes he will be saved, he can do whatever he pleases. He is obsessed with the world coming to an end.”

.... But in court documents and interviews with people who knew Mr. Dear well, a picture emerges of an angry and occasionally violent man who seemed deeply disturbed and deeply contradictory: He was a man of religious conviction who sinned openly, a man who craved both extreme solitude and near-constant female company, a man who successfully wooed women but, some of them say, also abused them. He frequented marijuana websites, then argued with other posters, often through heated religious screeds.

“Turn to JESUS or burn in hell,” he wrote on one site on Oct. 7, 2005. “WAKE UP SINNERS U CANT SAVE YOURSELF U WILL DIE AN WORMS SHALL EAT YOUR FLESH, NOW YOUR SOUL IS GOING SOMEWHERE.”

A number of people who knew Mr. Dear said he was a staunch abortion opponent. Ms. Micheau, 60, said in a brief interview Tuesday that late in her marriage to Mr. Dear, he told her that he had put glue in the locks of a Planned Parenthood location in Charleston.

“He was very proud of himself that he’d gone over and jammed up their locks with glue so that they couldn’t get in,” she said.

But another ex-wife, Pamela Ross, said that he did not obsess on the subject of abortion. After his arrest, Mr. Dear said “no more baby parts” to investigators, a law enforcement official said.

One person who spoke with him extensively about his religious views said Mr. Dear, who is 57, had praised people who attacked abortion providers, saying they were doing “God’s work.” In 2009, said the person, who spoke on the condition of anonymity out of concerns for the privacy of the family, Mr. Dear described as “heroes” members of the Army of God, a loosely organized group of anti-abortion extremists that has claimed responsibility for a number of killings and bombings.

.... A close relative of Ms. Bragg’s, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because of concerns about privacy for Ms. Bragg’s family, said that Mr. Dear “always kept to himself, was a tad strange,” but that he seemed to treat Ms. Bragg well. He paid for their trips to visit family in the Carolinas and would “buy the presents and such.”

The relative said Mr. Dear and Ms. Bragg were “very religious, read the Bible often and are always talking about Scripture.” He had not shown signs of being violent, the relative said.

The relative, who spoke with Ms. Bragg in recent days, also said that before the shooting, Mr. Dear reportedly “wasn’t sleeping at all,” and had “been talking about the Devil getting in his head and such.”

The relative said Ms. Bragg had been hospitalized since a week before Thanksgiving, with an infection and pancreatitis. Mr. Dear visited her every day until the day of the shooting.

“She says she can’t believe he was capable of such things, and I think that’s what’s upsetting her most,” the relative said about Ms. Bragg. “He believed he was doing God’s will, and I’m sure he probably wanted to die in the process of carrying out what I’m sure he thought was right.”
-- For Robert Dear, Religion and Rage Before Planned Parenthood Attack​


----------



## playtime (Dec 2, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



True sex education classes have to have a parent's permission for their kid to attend.


----------



## Dana7360 (Dec 2, 2015)

beagle9 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...






That would be the law.

Read Roe V Wade.

It clearly states that it's illegal to terminate a pregnancy if the fetus is viable and the law says abortion can happen up to 20 weeks. 

After that an abortion is illegal with a few exceptions.

They are if the life or health of the woman is in jeopardy or if there's a serious problem with the fetus such as it doesn't have a brain or other organ.

If you want to know the honest truth then go look for it. Stop relying on lies because when you do, you show all intelligent people just how stupid and lazy you are.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 2, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Out of curiosity, can you name one left wing extremist blogger?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 2, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




I don't read blogs. I read real news. I read real news that contains no characterizations of people or incidents, because I like to form my own opinions. I don't like being told how to think or feel when reading a news article. A REAL news story only reports FACTS, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions...that is what makes it NEWS.


Here are a couple of examples.

Left wing (Daily Kos)

*Isn’t that beautiful? The Koch brothers are afraid to attack someone! The Republican bullies have finally met a bully who outmatches them. But the establishment is equally worried that if someone doesn’t attack Trump, he might win the nomination, and then …*

Republican establishment wants to take down Trump, but is too afraid to try

That's a biased opinion piece.

Right wing (Breitbart)

*Looks like we might have a smoking gun email proving what we’ve known for years: that CNN really is the Clinton News Network. As though watching the network isn’t proof enough of this, in order to embarrass Republican Senator 
Sen. Rand Paul (R-KY)

93%

and put a positive spin on Hillary Clinton’s Benghazi troubles, **emails Gawker claims it received through a Freedom of Information Act request**, appear to show a high-profile CNN foreign affairs reporter coordinating directly with Clinton’s State Department.

Report: Emails Show CNN Reporter Coordinated with Hillary Camp to Attack GOP - Breitbart*

That is a biased opinion piece.

*And this is what real news looks like.*


U.S. Vice President Joe Biden will address Ukraine's legislature on Tuesday as part of a two-day visit to the country, a senior administration official said.

Biden will speak about U.S. opposition to Russia's annexation of Crimea and American support for Ukraine's debt restructuring agreement, the official said on Wednesday.

The official would not comment on whether the United States would pledge more military assistance to Ukraine during the trip next week.

Biden will meet with Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko and Ukrainian Prime Minister Arseniy Yatsenyuk on Monday.

Vice President Biden to address Ukraine's legislature

See the difference?


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 2, 2015)

jc456 said:


>


The problem the fucking baby killers will never acknowledge is there are in fact TWO! human bodies in the equation!
Too bad the baby killers can't ask the OTHER human being what they want to happen.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 2, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Nice try asshole.
All any women needs to do to have her unborn baby murdered is check off the box that asks if she 'feels' she will in some way be 'inconvenienced' if she continues the pregnancy.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 2, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I'm pretty sure any baby growing in a mother like you would choose to opt out and try again somewhere else.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 2, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


You label people as extreme right wing bloggers, and I simply asked if you could name one extreme left wing blogger.  You named Kos, fine.

So what do you think of media like the Los Angeles Times?  They stated they will no longer print anything critical of global warming.   They aren't lying, nor changing facts.
They simply give you one side.  Like most media in my opinion.


----------



## Dana7360 (Dec 2, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...





No that's not true at all.

They have to have medical records that show her life or health is in jeopardy or that the fetus has a serious problem.

There is no box to check off. All the medical records have to be sent to the physician who is performing the termination. If the records don't comply with the law the termination isn't done.

You are a liar. You're only posting what you want to be true instead of actual facts.

If you have to lie how valid is your point and why should anyone pay any attention to or believe what you say?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 2, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...





If you are reading one sided media, you are not reading NEWS. In an effort to be even more clear, any so-called news story that puts any layer of approval or disapproval on the reporting is not news. News is what happened, period.


A real news link below, giving more than one side, without layers of approval or disapproval...

News from The Associated Press


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 2, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


AP?  Can you find any AP stories on Obama before he was 22 like we here about what Carson and Romney did in 6th grade?  What's Obamas college records look like?  What did the community organizer actually do?  How about those Wright sermons? Has AP fact checked Obama on his claim yesterday that only mass shootings happen in America?

Plenty of reasons to ignore AP.

AP Distorts Republican Senator's Remarks


----------



## jc456 (Dec 2, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


sounds like your game


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 2, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...





Your NewsBusters link is exactly what I'm talking about.  It is not news, but a biased opinion piece...not even linked to the article it's referring to. Why do you need to be told how to think and feel when reading an article, is my question.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 2, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


dude, every news piece is biased by the individual who wrote it. What the fk are you talking about?  holy crap you've been drinking way too much liberal tea.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 2, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




You wouldn't know a real news article if it jumped up and bit you on the ass.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 2, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


oh please, post up your real news story, let's see one that isn't biasing one side of an argument.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 2, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




I gave you a perfect example in post # 1120.


----------



## guno (Dec 2, 2015)

*Planned Parenthood attack is domestic terrorism

The shooting at Planned Parenthood in Colorado Springs, which left three people dead, is a domestic terrorist attack, one in a long line of such attacks against abortion providers and women’s health-care institutions. It is also the unfortunate outcome of a months-long anti-abortion campaign against Planned Parenthood.

Starting in July, the Center for Medical Progress released a series of videos attempting to discredit Planned Parenthood for allegedly selling fetal tissue. The videos were followed by congressional hearings, attempts to — yet again — defund Planned Parenthood, and the exhortations of Republican presidential candidates jumping on the issue as an opportunity to show the electorate their anti-abortion colors and score political points with lies about abortion and fetal research.

The campaign also ignited a new wave of violence against abortion providers: threats, arson, and protests against abortion clinics and Planned Parenthood in particular, culminating in the murder of three. Since those videos surfaced, Planned Parenthood of the Rocky Mountains, where Friday’s shootings happened, had been beset with almost daily protests.


Planned Parenthood attack is domestic terrorism*


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 2, 2015)

guno said:


> *Planned Parenthood attack is domestic terrorism
> 
> The shooting at Planned Parenthood in Colorado Springs, which left three people dead, is a domestic terrorist attack, one in a long line of such attacks against abortion providers and women’s health-care institutions. It is also the unfortunate outcome of a months-long anti-abortion campaign against Planned Parenthood.
> 
> ...


What happened to the NYPD officers who were ambushed and killed due to lib hatred and misrepresentation of the facts? What about an entire city being looted and burned due to the misrepresentation of the facts?   How much violence has been conducted by those who are or have been influenced by the lib biased media coverage, race baiters and political agenda's that are orchestrated and fueled by groups who have specific agenda's? Much has happened because the people have forgotten how to have an all inclusive American agenda in which has since gone lacking in all of this mess we see today.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 2, 2015)

I knew that the newest tragic event would be work place violence, and this after listening to the case and the facts.  Well I was right.


----------

